# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Dice Rolls >  doooods

## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: DM screen*
Show

*Spoiler: you never know.  /glare*
Show

3x stealth checks for the trolls!
T1(1d20+9)[*10*]
T2(1d20+9)[*14*]
T3(1d20+9)[*12*]

(1d20+8)[*23*] initiative!

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: DM screen*
Show

(1d20+9)[*23*] T1S
(1d20+9)[*26*] T2S
(4d8+12)[*33*] HP

(1d20+1)[*19*] ASM

(1d20+5)[*17*] LuP
(1d20+9)[*25*] FP
(1d20+1)[*9*] LoP
(1d20+8)[*18*] AP
(1d20+12)[*21*] EP

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: DM*
Show

(1d20+4)[*5*] will save!!!

----------


## Farmerbink

Flynn init: (1d20+4)[*6*]
Lucas init: (1d20+3)[*9*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+1)[*14*] initiative

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: will saves vs illusory fire*
Show


T1(1d20+6)[*19*] vs DC 15
T2(1d20+6)[*7*] vs DC 15

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+9)[*25*] Lor AoO
(1d20+9)[*12*]
(1d6+4)[*9*]

----------


## Farmerbink

burning hands reflex save: (1d20+3)[*22*] vs DC 15

----------


## Farmerbink

Eli Pummeling strike:
(1d20+5)[*8*] vs AC 15
(2d6+3)[*10*] damage
(1d20+5)[*16*] vs AC 15
(2d6+3)[*9*] damage

(1d20+5)[*24*] CC vs AC 15

----------


## Farmerbink

Megan attack
(1d20)[*9*] vs AC 11
(1d20)[*7*] 19-20, x2
(1d4)[*2*] damage

Troll reflex, if hit: (1d20+3)[*23*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Which way will he go? (1d3)[*2*]

(1d20+5)[*10*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d6)[*1*] to see what happens!

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+9)[*20*]L1  Possibly +2, +5
(1d20+9)[*17*]L2

(1d20+1)[*12*] I

(1d20+12)[*27*] Eli
(1d20-1)[*1*] Lor
(1d20+7)[*21*] Flynn
(1d20+3)[*7*] Lucas
(1d20+5)[*13*] Alaniel

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: SCreen!*
Show

You think you see something around D/6 that is either interrupting the ripples or causing ripples of its own?  It's difficult to tell, and impossible to tell _what_, but something is near the surface of the water in that general area.

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*21*] Eli init

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*13*] ala init

----------


## Farmerbink

Eli's attacks:
(1d20+6)[*26*]

(1d20+4)[*22*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+1)[*19*] F Acro
(1d20+9)[*16*] L Acro
(1d20+9)[*24*] L Acro

(2d4)[*4*][*3*](7) F1, L2

Flynn
(1d20+10)[*26*]
(1d4+2)[*4*]
(1d20+10)[*23*]
(1d4+2)[*4*]
(1d20+10)[*11*]
(1d4+2)[*5*]
(1d20+10)[*12*]
(1d4+2)[*3*]

Lucas
(1d20+10)[*30*]
(1d4+2)[*6*]
(1d20+10)[*22*]
(1d4+2)[*3*]
(1d20+10)[*27*]
(1d4+2)[*5*]
(1d20+10)[*14*]
(1d4+2)[*6*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+10)[*20*]
(1d4+2)[*4*] Lucas CC....

----------


## Farmerbink

Zombie inits: (1d20)[*12*]
crawler init: (1d20+2)[*8*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Eli initiative: (1d20+3)[*19*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d8+1)[*2*] Megan clw

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: trained survival, only if you exit the cave, DC 19*
Show

Footprints just like those near the other entrance can be found here. The only notable distinction is that these are quite a bit larger. *Spoiler: ooc*
Show

queue ominous laughter.

----------


## Farmerbink

Eli

(1d20+3)[*6*] initiative

swift action for pummeling style
5-foot steps and HAYMAKER!

(1d20+5)[*14*] punch 1
(1d6+3)[*6*] damage 1
(1d6+3)[*7*] bonus 1

(1d20+5)[*25*] punch 2
(1d6+3)[*6*] damage 2
(1d6+3)[*5*] bonus 2

(1d20+5)[*19*] crit confirmation

----------


## Farmerbink

Troll AoO on Lucas
(1d20+4)[*11*]
(1d6+5)[*7*]

(1d20+4)[*8*]
(1d6+5)[*10*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*9*] Eli init

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*24*] flynn init

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*8*] vs AC 17 whoops.

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d6)[*4*] Eli previous fervor

----------


## Farmerbink

Ro AoO:
(1d20+7)[*9*] SS
(1d4)[*4*] damage

(1d20+7)[*16*] SS
(1d4)[*4*] damage

Eli Fervor:
(1d6)[*4*] HP

Eli full attack on Ro: AC 22
(1d20+5)[*7*]
(1d6+3)[*8*] Dam
(1d6+3)[*4*] CD

(1d20+5)[*24*]
(1d6+3)[*6*] Dam
(1d6+3)[*5*] CD

(1d20+5)[*11*] CC

----------


## Farmerbink

OK, for starters, this is going to look like a lot, but I assure you, it's a DRAMATIC reduction compared to what it could have been.  I'll organize it in what I think is the easiest fashion for you.

Only decent campaign trait option:
Orphaned by Giants:

Interesting AND stat buffs:
Alabaster Odalisque: +1 bonus to two charisma skills (two performs??) AND weird perception bonus.  Kinda fun.
Community Minded: +2 rounds duration to morale bonuses (like inspire courage)

Generic stat buffs:
Resilient: +1 fort save- This one is combat, but there are also at least 2regional regional options.
Reactionary: +2 initiative- This is combat, but there are other options, including regional.
Armor Master: -1 to armor check penalty.  Either regional or combat.
Strength of the Sun: +1 bonus on _ALL_ Charisma-based checks, during the day only.
Savant: +2 to any one type of performance

Fun and different, and potentially useful:
Called: 1/day reroll a natural 1 on an attack roll.
Irrepressible: Use charisma bonus instead of wisdom on will saves vs charm and compulsion effects.

----------


## Farmerbink

Waylan: (1d20+2)[*13*]
Morevek: (1d20+3)[*19*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(2d20)[*6*][*20*](26)

Two spell craft checks

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+9)[*20*] big stealth
(1d20+11)[*28*] little stealth1
(1d20+11)[*22*] little stealth2

(1d20+5)[*18*] big init
(1d20+7)[*9*] little init

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+1)[*20*] Morevek perception

----------


## Farmerbink

init: (1d20+3)[*10*]
bite: (1d20+2)[*11*]
damage: (1d6+1)[*4*]

----------


## Farmerbink

init: (1d20+6)[*14*]

(1d20+4)[*15*] claw 1
(1d20+4)[*22*] CC1
(1d4+1)[*5*] dmg1
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit1

(1d20+4)[*23*] claw 2
(1d20+4)[*6*] CC2
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg2
(1d4+1)[*4*] crit2

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+10)[*29*]
(1d20+10)[*16*]

(1d20+2)[*15*] Waylan (rear) (-4)
(1d20+1)[*16*] Morevek (rear) (-6)
(1d20+6)[*23*] Filburn (front) (-2)
(1d20)[*9*] Aurora (front) (-2)
(1d20+4)[*16*] Thyxius (middle)(-3)
(1d20+5)[*6*] Anevia (-3)
(1d20+14)[*31*] Kestros (rearmost) (-5)

(1d20+6)[*21*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*19*] vs F (14)
(1d20+5)[*15*] grapple
(1d20+3)[*6*] CC
(1d4)[*2*] dmg
(1d4)[*4*] crit bonus
(1d4+4)[*6*] constrict


(1d20+3)[*13*] vs A (17)
(1d20+5)[*22*] grapple
(1d20+3)[*11*] CC
(1d4)[*1*] dmg
(1d4)[*4*] crit bonus
(1d4+4)[*5*] constrict

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+7)[*17*] anevia init
(1d20+3)[*8*] short sword
(1d20+3)[*7*] CC
(1d6+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*6*] crit

(1d20+3)[*19*] atk
(1d20+3)[*16*] CC
(2d4)[*4*][*3*](7) dmg, crit
(1d20+5)[*9*] grapple
(1d4+4)[*5*] constrict

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*11*] Filburn init
(1d20+3)[*18*] Aurora init


(1d100)[*47*] M concealment

(1d100)[*89*] W

Millrun attack vs Waylan
(1d20+1)[*20*] atk
(1d20+1)[*18*] cc
(1d8)[*3*]1
(1d8)[*2*]2

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*10*]
(1d20+5)[*15*]
(2d6)[*4*][*1*](5)

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*21*] vs AC 13
(1d20+5)[*24*] CC
(4d6)[*1*][*3*][*6*][*1*](11)
(4d6)[*1*][*1*][*4*][*1*](7)

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+1)[*10*] crossbow vs F, 17
(1d20+1)[*3*] CC
(2d8)[*3*][*3*](6)

(1d20-2)[*-1*] bow vs D, AC 14(cover, combat)
(1d20-2)[*11*] CC
(2d6)[*6*][*1*](7) (+1/+2)

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d8+2)[*5*] HP from the potion

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*22*]
(1d20+5)[*20*]
(1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Slabb Rockstop!

Age: (6d6+40)[*60*] 
Height 3' + (2d4)[*4*]"
Weight: 35 + ^ lbs:

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d6)[*3*] A
(1d6)[*1*] Horgus

----------


## Farmerbink

Larissa:

(3d6+20)[*33*] age
(2d8)[*8*] (+ 5'0") height

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*5*]

(1d9)[*7*]
(1d9)[*5*]
(1d9)[*3*]
(1d9)[*7*]
(1d9)[*2*]
(1d9)[*2*]
(1d9)[*5*]
(1d9)[*1*]
(1d9)[*9*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Crel climb: (1d20+7)[*20*] vs DC 15
Dyra: (1d20+7)[*21*] vs DC 10
Lann: (1d20+6)[*8*] vs DC 10
Dara: (1d20+2)[*6*] vs DC 5
other mongrels:
(1d20+6)[*7*] vs DC 5
(1d20+6)[*12*] vs DC 5
(1d20+2)[*9*] vs DC 5
(1d20+2)[*9*] vs DC 5

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*18*] init

(1d20+6)[*11*] tentacle1 vs 10
(1d20+6)[*25*] CC (x2)
(1d4+3)[*5*] dmg
(1d4+3)[*5*] crit bonus

(1d20+8)[*19*] grapple vs 9
(1d4+3)[*5*] constrict

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*20*]
(1d20+3)[*11*]
(1d6+3)[*9*] damage
(1d6+3)[*8*]

(1d20+1)[*16*] init

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*14*] A init
actions on post

(1d20+4)[*6*] F init
Filburn uses inspire courage +1

(1d20+7)[*21*] N init
N arrow: (1d20+5)[*25*] vs AC 17
(1d20+5)[*14*] (25, x3)
(1d6)[*1*]
(2d6)[*3*] 

(1d20+2)[*10*] R init
R casts levitate

Choker (@18 init)
(1d20+8)[*18*] maintain grapple
(2d4+6)[*11*] damage

(1d20+6)[*14*] vs AC 11
(1d20+6)[*18*] (26, x2)
(1d4+3)[*4*] damage
(1d4+3)[*4*]
(1d20+8)[*16*] grapple
(1d4+3)[*5*]

Crel (@16, climbs)

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*13*]
(1d20+6)[*11*]
(1d4+3)[*5*]
(1d4+3)[*5*]
(1d20+8)[*12*] CMD
(1d4+3)[*4*]

(1d20+6)[*9*]
(1d20+6)[*25*]
(1d4+3)[*4*]
(1d4+3)[*5*]
(1d20+8)[*21*]
(1d4+3)[*6*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d8)[*8*] thrown weapon miss

(1d20+6)[*15*] claw1
(1d20+6)[*12*] CC (26, x2)
(1d4+3)[*6*] damage
(1d4+3)[*5*] crit bonus
(1d20+8)[*15*] grapple
(1d4+3)[*5*] constrict

(1d20+6)[*20*] claw2
(1d20+6)[*14*] CC (26, x2)
(1d4+3)[*4*] damage
(1d4+3)[*5*] crit bonus
(1d20+8)[*20*] grapple
(1d4+3)[*6*] constrict
(1d20+6)[*13*] claw1
(1d20+6)[*7*] CC (26, x2)
(1d4+3)[*5*] damage
(1d4+3)[*7*] crit bonus
(1d20+8)[*23*] grapple
(1d4+3)[*4*] constrict

(1d20+6)[*7*] claw2
(1d20+6)[*26*] CC (26, x2)
(1d4+3)[*6*] damage
(1d4+3)[*4*] crit bonus
(1d20+8)[*24*] grapple
(1d4+3)[*7*] constrict
(1d20+5)[*23*] crel greatclub
(1d20+5)[*6*] CC (25, x2)
(1d10+4)[*7*] damage
(1d10+4)[*10*] crit bonus

Lann MW longsword +5 (1d8+3)

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*24*]
(1d20+5)[*6*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*16*]
(1d20+6)[*25*]
(1d4+3)[*5*]
(1d4+3)[*7*]
Choker AoO

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+1)[*18*] D init

(1d20+6)[*18*] greatsword atk vs AC 16
(1d20+6)[*14*] (25-26, x2)
(2d6+7)[*13*]
(2d6+7)[*14*]

(1d20+3)[*6*] M init

(1d20+6)[*22*] G init

G1 attack: vs V- AC 17
(1d20+3)[*6*] atk
(1d20+3)[*23*] CC (22+, x2)
(2d4)[*1*][*1*](2)

G2 attack: vs D- AC 13
(1d20+3)[*8*] atk
(1d20+3)[*23*] CC (22+, x2)
(2d4)[*3*][*4*](7) (+2)

(1d20+4)[*23*] GW init

GW attack vs V- AC 17
(1d20+6)[*17*] atk
(1d20+6)[*15*] cc (26, x3)
(1d4+1)[*5*]
(1d4+1)[*3*]

----------


## Farmerbink

G1 vs E: 17
(1d20+3)[*6*] atk
(1d20+3)[*6*] CC (22+, x2)
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*4*] crit bonus

G3 vs V: 17
(1d20+3)[*23*] atk
(1d20+3)[*13*] CC (22+, x2)
(1d4+1)[*2*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*5*] crit bonus

G4 vs C: 17 
(1d20+3)[*14*] atk
(1d20+3)[*12*] CC (22+, x2)
(1d4+1)[*2*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*4*] crit bonus

G5 vs D: 13
(1d20+3)[*14*] atk
(1d20+3)[*10*] CC (22+, x2)
(1d4+1)[*2*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit bonus

G6 vs M 15
(1d20+3)[*14*] atk
(1d20+3)[*17*] CC (22+, x2)
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*5*] crit bonus

GW vs D 13
(1d20+6)[*8*] atk
(1d20+6)[*18*] CC (26, x3)
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*4*] crit bonus

GW2 vs C 17
(1d20+6)[*11*] atk
(1d20+6)[*7*] CC (26, x3)
(1d4+1)[*2*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*5*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

T AoO:

(1d20+4)[*14*] atk (1d6)[*3*]
(1d20+4)[*18*] CC
(2d6)[*6*][*2*](8)

Choker double attacks vs T:

(1d20+6)[*20*] AC 16
(1d20+6)[*23*] CC
(1d4+3)[*5*]
(1d4+3)[*4*]
(1d20+8)[*19*] grapple (vs 12)
(1d4+3)[*6*] constrict

(1d20+6)[*17*] AC 16
(1d20+6)[*14*] CC
(1d4+3)[*7*]
(1d4+3)[*6*]
(1d20+8)[*23*] grapple (vs 12)
(1d4+3)[*6*] constrict

Lann:
(1d20+5)[*10*] atk (vs 17)
(1d20+5)[*11*] CC 
(1d8+3)[*7*] dmg
(1d8+3)[*4*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

Maza 
G6 AoO: vs 15
(1d20-1)[*16*] vs DC 14
(1d20+3)[*9*] atk
(1d20+3)[*18*] CC (22+, x2)
(1d4+1)[*2*]
(1d4+1)[*5*]

Maza concentration check: (1d20+4)[*22*] vs DC 11+damage

G5 vs M 15
(1d20-1)[*8*] vs DC 14
(1d20+3)[*21*] atk
(1d20+3)[*8*] CC (22+, x2)
(1d4+1)[*4*]
(1d4+1)[*3*]

G6 vs M 15
(1d20-1)[*5*] vs DC 14
(1d20+3)[*23*] atk
(1d20+3)[*12*] CC (22+, x2)
(1d4+1)[*4*]
(1d4+1)[*5*]

GW1 vs M15
(1d20+3)[*19*] vs DC 14
(1d20+6)[*22*] atk
(1d20+6)[*21*] CC (26, x3)
(1d4+1)[*5*] 
(1d4+1)[*3*]

----------


## Farmerbink

GW2 vs AC 17
(1d20+6)[*7*]
(1d20+6)[*12*]
(1d4+1)[*4*]
(1d4+1)[*5*]

----------


## Farmerbink

GW vs AC 17 (Cade)
(1d20+3)[*6*] atk
(1d20+3)[*19*]
(1d4+1)[*5*]
(1d4+1)[*3*]

GW vs AC 11 (Nic)
(1d20+6)[*20*]
(1d20+6)[*20*]
(1d4+1)[*2*]
(2d4+2)[*8*]

----------


## Farmerbink

GW vs Akmiz: 18
(1d20+6)[*23*]
(1d20+6)[*12*]
(1d4+1)[*4*]
(2d4+2)[*6*]

----------


## Farmerbink

V AoO: 
(1d20+7)[*23*]
(1d20+7)[*8*]
(1d6+1)[*3*]
(1d6+1)[*3*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*8*] Gx4 init
(1d20+4)[*20*] GWx1 init

----------


## Farmerbink

GW1 trip attempt at Cade:
(1d20-2)[*1*] vs CMD15

G1 dead to AoO unless trip successful. AC 17
(1d20+3)[*15*] atk
(1d20+3)[*4*] CC (23, x2)
(1d4+1)[*4*] atk
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit bonus

G2 attack Cade: AC 17
(1d20+3)[*17*] atk
(1d20+3)[*19*] CC (23, x2)
(1d4+1)[*4*] atk
(1d4+1)[*2*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

Hemlock init:
(1d20+4)[*6*]

crossbow attack:
(1d20+7)[*9*] vs AC 16
(1d20+7)[*11*] CC (26+, x2)
(2d8)[*3*][*2*](5) damage

----------


## Farmerbink

GW1 trip attempt vs CMD 15?
(1d20-2)[*14*]

G2 dog slicer vs Cade ac 17 AoO
(1d20+3)[*20*]
(1d20+3)[*20*] CC
(1d4+1)[*4*]
(1d4+1)[*4*]

Cade AoO: 
(1d20+4)[*13*]
(1d20+4)[*9*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*4*]

G2 dog slicer vs Cade ac 17:
(1d20+3)[*16*]
(1d20+3)[*15*] CC
(1d4+1)[*2*]
(1d4+1)[*2*]

G3 dog slicer vs Akmiz ac 21
(1d20+3)[*5*]
(1d20+3)[*5*] CC
(1d4+1)[*5*]
(1d4+1)[*2*]

Hemlock upcoming crossbow:
(1d20+7)[*18*]
(1d20+7)[*27*]
(2d8)[*8*][*1*](9)

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d8+1)[*7*] CLW potion

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d8)[*8*] for running direction

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*11*] vs touch AC (15) with tanglefoot

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*16*] atk vs AC 17
(1d20+5)[*15*] cc
(1d4+1)[*2*]
(1d4+1)[*2*]

(1d20+5)[*7*] atk vs AC 12
(1d20+5)[*22*] CC 
(1d6+2)[*5*]
(1d6+2)[*3*]
(1d8)[*8*]

----------


## Farmerbink

GC init: (1d20+3)[*10*]
G init: (1d20+6)[*14*]

G1 Will: (1d20-1)[*10*] vs DC 16
G2 Will: (1d20-1)[*18*] vs DC 16
G3 Will: (1d20-1)[*17*] vs DC 16

GC1 bow attack:
(1d20+5)[*16*] vs Cade (AC 17 before init 20- AC 21 after)
(1d20+5)[*16*] CC (x3)
(3d4)[*1*][*4*][*4*](9)

GC2 bow attack:
(1d20+5)[*21*] vs Cade (AC 17 before init 20- AC 21 after)
(1d20+5)[*10*] CC (x3)
(3d4)[*4*][*2*][*2*](8)

----------


## Farmerbink

V fort save for punching dog DC 12 else -2 dex, -2 cha (1d20+2)[*3*]

DC 15 reflex else glued to the floor/mount
Dog: (1d20+4)[*12*]
Commando: (1d20+5)[*17*]

(2d4)[*5*] rounds effective

G3 will save dc 16: (1d20-1)[*6*] else slumber hex- sleep for 1 round

D1 attack V (AC 17)
(1d20+2)[*16*] bite
(1d20+2)[*13*] bite
(1d6+3)[*6*] dmg
(1d6+3)[*7*] crit bonus
fort save if hit: (1d20+2)[*15*] vs DC 12 else allergic reaction

G2 attack V (AC 17)
(1d20+2)[*21*] bite
(1d20+2)[*16*] bite (21+)
(1d4+2)[*5*] dmg
(1d4+2)[*4*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

sleep saves, vs DC 16: 
C1: (1d20+2)[*21*]
C2: (1d20+2)[*3*]
D1: (1d20+1)[*16*]
D2: (1d20+1)[*2*]

G3 attack Yen: AC 12
(1d20+2)[*14*] atk
(1d20+2)[*15*] CC (21+)
(2d4)[*4*][*4*](8)

C2 attack Cade: AC 17
(1d20+1)[*20*] atk
(1d20+1)[*3*] CC (21, x3)
(3d4)[*3*][*1*][*1*](5)

D2 str check DC 17
(1d20+2)[*17*]
(1d20+2)[*21*]
Move after if first one passes

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*20*] init

(1d20+3)[*9*] claw
(1d20+3)[*23*] CC (x2)
(1d4+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit bonus

(1d20+3)[*17*] claw
(1d20+3)[*21*] CC (x2)
(1d4+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*4*] crit bonus

(1d20+3)[*22*] claw
(1d20+3)[*7*] CC (x2)
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit bonus

(1d20+3)[*21*] claw
(1d20+3)[*23*] CC (x2)
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

hemlock quarterstaff:
(1d20+5)[*9*]
(1d20+5)[*16*]
(1d6+2)[*3*]
(1d6+2)[*8*]

----------


## Farmerbink

skeleton attack?
(1d20+3)[*21*]
(1d20+3)[*9*]
(1d4+1)[*4*]
(1d4+1)[*2*]

----------


## Farmerbink

skeleton attack #2
(1d20+3)[*6*]
(1d20+3)[*4*]
(1d4+1)[*4*]
(1d4+1)[*5*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Wendaug init: (1d20+3)[*16*]

first round attack(s)
(1d20+9)[*17*]
(1d20+9)[*29*]
(3d8)[*3*][*8*][*4*](15) (PBS, +1 each die)

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d3)[*3*] 1 = come to help, 2, 3 = stay and ambush
(2d3)[*2*] round on which they arrive, if 1
2 more mongrels, 2 rounds behind

(1d20+9)[*21*] arrow
(1d20+9)[*13*] CC
(3d8)[*1*][*7*][*6*](14) damage

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn (1d20+7)[*13*]
(1d20+7)[*21*] falcata CC
(1d8+5)[*10*]
(2d8+10)[*17*]

----------


## Farmerbink

AOO:
(1d20+7)[*20*]
(1d20+7)[*21*]
(1d8+5)[*8*]
(2d8+10)[*16*]

----------


## Farmerbink

MM init: (1d20+1)[*10*]
Aravashnial init: (1d20+2)[*18*]
Uziel init: (1d20+3)[*8*] (round 3) AC 16 (10/10)
Hosilla init: (1d20+4)[*21*] (round 3)

MM1 (Crossbow, PBS- AC 14 (15/15)) 
(1d20+5)[*7*] atk
(1d20+5)[*25*] CC (24, x2)
(1d8+1)[*5*] dmg
(1d8+1)[*3*] crit bonus

MM3 (Crossbow, stealth AC 13 (15/15))
(1d20+4)[*13*] atk
(1d20+4)[*5*] CC (23, x2)
(1d8)[*2*] dmg
(1d8)[*6*] crit bonus

MM4 (Crossbow, PBS- AC 14 (15/15))
(1d20+5)[*25*] atk
(1d20+5)[*8*] CC (24, x2)
(1d8+1)[*5*] dmg
(1d8+1)[*3*] crit bonus

MM2 (Morningstar, stealth AC 13 (15/15))
(1d20+4)[*12*] atk
(1d20+4)[*7*] CC (24, x2)
(1d8+2)[*8*] dmg
(1d8+2)[*10*] crit bonus

Ant (AC 15 (18/18) attack MM2 (ac 13)
(1d20+3)[*20*] bite
(1d20+3)[*18*] CC
(1d20+7)[*24*] grapple
(1d6+2)[*6*] dmg
(1d6+2)[*8*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*24*] E init
(1d20+3)[*23*] A init

MM1 crossbow:
(1d20+5)[*7*] atk
(1d20+5)[*22*] CC
(1d8+1)[*5*] dmg
(1d8+1)[*3*] cb

MM4 crossbow:
(1d20+5)[*25*] atk
(1d20+5)[*6*] CC
(1d8+1)[*5*] dmg
(1d8+1)[*6*] cb

MM3 crossbow:
(1d20+4)[*17*] atk
(1d20+4)[*12*] CC
(1d8)[*4*] dmg
(1d8)[*4*] cb

MM2 morningstar:
(1d20+4)[*20*] atk
(1d20+4)[*17*] CC
(1d8+2)[*4*] dmg
(1d8+2)[*7*] cb?

Ant sting
(1d20+3)[*20*] sting
(1d20+3)[*5*] CC
(1d4+2)[*5*] dmg
(1d4+2)[*6*] CB

MM2 fort save: (1d20+1)[*2*] vs DC 14, else -(1d2)[*1*] Str

----------


## Farmerbink

Will saves

Mm1:(1d20+4)[*19*]
2(1d20+4)[*5*]
3(1d20+4)[*13*]
4(1d20+4)[*12*]

----------


## Farmerbink

MM1 morningstar
(1d20+3)[*11*] atk
(1d20+3)[*8*] CC
(1d8+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d8+1)[*5*] crit bonus

U:
(1d20+3)[*21*] atk
(1d20+3)[*11*] CC
(2d8)[*6*][*7*](13) dmg

SW:
(1d20+5)[*13*] atk
(1d20+5)[*18*] CC (25, x3)
(1d8+2)[*3*] dmg
(2d8+4)[*16*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

MM1 morningstar
(1d20+3)[*6*])[11] atk
(1d20+3)[*22*]))[8] CC
(1d8+1)[*2*]))[3] dmg
(1d8+1)[*8*]))[5] crit bonus

U:
(1d20+3)[*11*]))[21] atk
(1d20+3)[*12*]))[11] CC
(2d8)[*8*][*7*](15)))[6][7](13) dmg

SW:
(1d20+5)[*13*]))[13] atk
(1d20+5)[*21*]))[18] CC (25, x3)
(1d8+2)[*6*]))[3] dmg
(2d8+4)[*10*]))[16] crit bonus

Ho:
(1d20+5)[*13*] atk
(1d20+5)[*9*] CC
(1d10+4)[*12*] dmg
(1d10+4)[*11*] dmg

----------


## Farmerbink

*B1* - (1d20)[*4*]
*B2* - (1d20)[*10*] 

and stuff

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d8+4)[*10*] E AoO
(1d8+4)[*6*] E Braced

(1d20+2)[*8*] N braced
(1d8+1)[*3*] dmg

(1d20+7)[*19*] A brace
(1d20+7)[*25*] 
(1d8+3)[*8*]
(1d8+3)[*4*]

(1d20+6)[*9*] B1 gore vs E
(1d20+6)[*21*]
(1d8+4)[*5*] dmg
(1d8+4)[*12*] crit bonus

(1d20+6)[*25*] B2 gore vs N
(1d20+6)[*11*]
(1d8+4)[*11*] dmg
(1d8+4)[*12*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

Hos reflex: (1d20+3)[*9*] else entangled 

Glaive:
(1d20+25)[*35*]
(1d20+25)[*26*]
(1d10+5)[*13*] dmg
(2d10+10)[*22*]

SW: (1d20+5)[*13*]
(1d20+5)[*17*]
(1d8+2)[*10*]
(1d8+2)[*3*]

M1 AoO:
(1d20+3)[*13*]
(1d20+3)[*14*]
(1d8+1)[*5*]
(1d8+1)[*9*]

M1 attack: 
(1d20+3)[*14*]
(1d20+3)[*12*]
(1d8+1)[*6*]
(1d8+1)[*7*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Morevek: 
(1d20+7)[*15*] (25+)
(1d20+7)[*15*]
(2d6)[*3*][*5*](8)

----------


## Farmerbink

Aldern: 
(1d20+7)[*13*]
(1d20+7)[*24*]
(1d8+3)[*11*]
(1d8+3)[*10*]

Elicaryn damage
(1d8+4)[*5*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Boar @ V:
(1d20+4)[*18*]
(1d20+4)[*22*]
(1d8+4)[*10*]
(1d8+4)[*10*]

----------


## Farmerbink

TF bag:
(1d20+4)[*10*]
(1d20+4)[*16*]

SW: (1d20+5)[*12*]
(1d20+5)[*24*]
(1d8+2)[*9*]
(1d8+2)[*9*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Boar @ V:
((1d20+4)[*21*])[18]
((1d20+4)[*15*])[22]
((1d8+4)[*6*])[10]
((1d8+4)[*6*])[10]

Aldern: 
(1d20+7)[*14*])[13]
(1d20+7)[*24*])[24]
(1d8+3)[*6*])[11]
(1d8+3)[*9*])[10]

----------


## Farmerbink

F Will: (1d20+5)[*23*] vs DC11 else frightened for (1d4)[*1*] rounds

D1 vs Aurora (AC 20?):
(1d20+4)[*22*] claw
(1d20+4)[*5*] CC
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*5*] crit bonus

D2 vs Filburn (AC 17):
(1d20+4)[*23*] claw
(1d20+4)[*10*] CC
(1d4+1)[*2*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*4*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

Morevek initiative: (1d20+4)[*11*]
Aurora initiative: (1d20+1)[*13*] (+2 more?)
Elrembriel initiative: (1d20+4)[*15*]
Dretch initiative: (1d20)[*3*]

Dretch attacks: 1 vs Aurora AC 20?, 2 vs Filburn AC 19

D1 vs Aurora
(1d20+4)[*21*] claw 1
(1d20+4)[*14*] CC 1
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*2*] crit bonus

(1d20+4)[*14*] claw 2
(1d20+4)[*11*] CC 2
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*5*] crit bonus

(1d20+4)[*19*] bite
(1d20+4)[*14*] CC
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit bonus

D2 vs Filburn
(1d20+4)[*24*] claw 1
(1d20+4)[*24*] CC 1
(1d4+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*2*] crit bonus

(1d20+4)[*15*] claw 2
(1d20+4)[*10*] CC 2
(1d4+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit bonus

(1d20+4)[*16*] bite
(1d20+4)[*7*] CC
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*5*] crit bonus

D3 vs Filburn  (1d2)[*1*] 
(1d20+4)[*17*] claw 1
(1d20+4)[*7*] CC 1
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*2*] crit bonus

(1d20+4)[*17*] claw 2
(1d20+4)[*14*] CC 2
(1d4+1)[*2*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*2*] crit bonus

(1d20+4)[*24*] bite
(1d20+4)[*10*] CC
(1d4+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

D1 vs Aurora AC 20
(1d20+4)[*11*] claw 1
(1d20+4)[*16*] CC 1
(1d4+1)[*5*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*4*] crit bonus
(1d5)[*3*] concealment (better than 1 hits)

(1d20+4)[*14*] claw 2
(1d20+4)[*10*]CC 2
(1d4+1)[*5*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*2*] crit bonus
(1d5)[*4*] concealment (better than 1 hits)

((1d20+4)[*8*] bite
(1d20+4)[*7*] CC
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit bonus
(1d5)[*3*] concealment (better than 1 hits)

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20-1)[*16*]G5 vs DC 15
(1d20-1)[*19*]G6

(1d20+6)[*11*] Ginit
(1d20+7)[*11*] C init
(1d20+1)[*21*] N init
(1d20+5)[*12*] E init
(1d20+8)[*23*] V init
(1d20+6)[*8*] Y init

----------


## Farmerbink

D1 vs Aurora AC 20
(1d20+4)[*8*] claw 1
(1d20+4)[*12*] CC 1
(1d4+1)[*5*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*4*] crit bonus
(1d5)[*4*] concealment (better than 1 hits)

(1d20+4)[*12*] claw 2
(1d20+4)[*23*] CC 2
(1d4+1)[*2*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*4*] crit bonus
(1d5)[*3*] concealment (better than 1 hits)

(1d20+4)[*21*] bite
(1d20+4)[*14*] CC 3
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit bonus
(1d5)[*3*] concealment (better than 1 hits)

----------


## Farmerbink

Vintr AoO: (1d20+5)[*13*] vs AC 16
(1d20+5)[*14*] CC
(1d6+1)[*6*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*7*] crit bonus

Goblin vs Cade AC 21:
(1d20+2)[*6*] atk
(1d20+2)[*4*] (21+)
(2d4)[*4*][*1*](5) dmg

Goblin vs Elicaryn AC 17:
(1d20)[*16*] atk
(1d20)[*11*] CC (20, x2)
(2d4)[*2*][*3*](5) dmg
(1d2)[*2*] fire damage
(1d2+1)[*2*] duration

Goblin vs Niccomo AC 15:
(1d20+1)[*19*] atk
(1d20+1)[*17*] CC
(2d3)[*3*][*3*](6) dmg

Goblin vs Elicaryn AC 17:
(1d20+1)[*20*] atk
(1d20+1)[*9*] CC
(2d3)[*2*][*1*](3) dmg

Goblin vs Elicaryn AC 17:
(1d20+1)[*3*] atk
(1d20+1)[*21*] CC
(2d3)[*1*][*3*](4) dmg

(1d20-1)[*3*] vs DC 15
(1d20-1)[*0*] vs DC 15
(1d20-1)[*12*] vs DC 15
(1d20-1)[*12*] vs DC 15

----------


## Farmerbink

D1 vs Aurora AC 20
(1d20+4)[*22*] claw 1
(1d20+4)[*18*] CC 1
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*5*] crit bonus

(1d20+4)[*8*] claw 2
(1d20+4)[*5*] CC 2
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit bonus

(1d20+4)[*11*] bite
(1d20+4)[*22*] CC 3
(1d4+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*5*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d2)[*2*] 1=split

Cade caltrops: (1d20)[*4*] vs AC 13
Niccomo caltrops: (1d20)[*6*] vs AC 11

E AoO:
(1d20+4)[*17*] atk
(1d20+4)[*11*] CC
(1d10+4)[*7*] dmg

Goblin with dogslicer (flanking?)
(1d20+4)[*14*] atk
(1d20+4)[*20*] cc
(2d4)[*4*][*4*](8)

Goblin with pliers (flanking?)
(1d20+2)[*4*]
(1d20+2)[*7*] CC (20, x2)
(2d4)[*4*][*2*](6) dmg dmg
(1d2)[*2*] fire damage
(1d2)[*1*] added duration

Goblin with glass
(1d20-3)[*11*] atk
(1d20-3)[*12*] cc
(2d3)[*3*][*3*](6)

Goblin with glass
(1d20-3)[*10*] atk
(1d20-3)[*13*] cc
(2d3)[*2*][*3*](5)

----------


## Farmerbink

beetle 1: (1d20+3)[*8*] atk
(1d20+3)[*15*] CC
(1d4+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*5*] crit bonus

beetle 2: (1d20+3)[*12*] atk
(1d20+3)[*13*] CC
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*2*] crit bonus

(1d20+1)[*19*]

----------


## Farmerbink

A: (1d20+5)[*12*] vs 9

(1d20+3)[*22*]
(1d20+3)[*22*]
(1d4+1)[*2*]
(1d4+1)[*3*]

(1d20+3)[*15*]
(1d20+3)[*6*]
(1d4+1)[*3*]
(1d4+1)[*4*]

On init:

(1d20+1)[*17*]
(1d20+1)[*4*]
(2d4)[*3*][*4*](7)

(1d20+1)[*7*]
(1d20+1)[*17*]
(2d4)[*3*][*1*](4)

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+1)[*17*]
(1d20+1)[*5*]
(1d4+1)[*3*]
(1d4+1)[*3*]

(1d20+1)[*10*]
(1d20+1)[*17*]
(1d4+1)[*2*]
(1d4+1)[*4*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Vagorg:
(1d20+6)[*9*] atk
(1d20+6)[*17*] CC (x3)
(2d4+4)[*12*] dmg
(4d4+8)[*20*] crit bonus

B5: 
(1d20+3)[*17*] atk
(1d20+3)[*11*] atk
(1d4+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*4*] crit bonus

B6:
(1d20+3)[*15*] atk
(1d20+3)[*12*] atk
(1d4+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*4*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

B6 AoO vs E: (AC 13)
(1d20+1)[*14*]
(1d20+1)[*16*] CC
(2d4)[*4*][*2*](6) dmg

M vs B6
(1d20+8)[*10*] atk
(1d20+8)[*28*] CC (24+)
(1d6+5)[*9*] dmg
(1d6+5)[*8*] crit bonus

B5
(1d20+7)[*25*] atk vs AC 6
(1d20+7)[*23*] atk vs AC 6
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit bonus

B6 (if alive)
(1d20+7)[*22*] atk vs AC 6
(1d20+7)[*20*] atk vs AC 6
(1d4+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

B5 AoO vs W: (AC 18)
(1d20+1)[*21*]
(1d20+1)[*8*]
(2d4)[*4*][*4*](8)

B6 AoO vs W: (AC 18)
(1d20+1)[*7*]
(1d20+1)[*5*]
(2d4)[*2*][*4*](6)

A vs V AoO: (AC 19)
(1d20+6)[*16*] atk
(1d20+6)[*7*] CC (25+)
(1d8+8)[*16*] dmg
(1d8+8)[*16*] crit bonus

V atk vs Anevia prone: AC 10
(1d20+6)[*23*] atk
(1d20+6)[*21*] CC
(2d4+4)[*11*] dmg
(4d4+8)[*19*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(2d4+2)[*6*] magic missile (2 charges used)

----------


## Farmerbink

A vs V: (AC 19) power attack
(1d20+6)[*26*] atk
(1d20+6)[*16*] CC (25+)
(1d8+8)[*14*] dmg
(1d8+8)[*9*] crit bonus

(2d4+2)[*9*] dmg

----------


## Farmerbink

W vs V (AC 23 (soft cover))
(1d20+8)[*10*] atk
(1d20+8)[*11*] CC
(1d8+1)[*8*] DMG
(2d8+2)[*16*] crit bonus

Aurora misses
Filburn disengages to heal
Elrembriel starts Aravashnial summoning

M vs V (AC 19)
(1d20+8)[*25*] atk
(1d20+8)[*19*] CC (27+, x2)
(1d6+5)[*11*] dmg
(1d6+5)[*10*] crit bonus

V vs Aurora (AC 17?)
(1d20+6)[*24*] MW dagger
(1d20+6)[*19*] CC (25+, x2)
(1d4+3)[*4*] dmg
(1d4+3)[*7*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*16*]
(1d20+6)[*9*]
(1d4+3)[*7*]
(1d4+3)[*6*]

(1d20+6)[*23*]
(1d20+6)[*25*]
(1d4+3)[*4*]
(1d4+3)[*7*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*16*]
(1d20+6)[*11*]
(1d4+1)[*3*]
(1d4+1)[*3*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d100)[*9*]
[roll]1d20][/roll] unmodified init

(1d20+4)[*12*] Waylan
(1d20+3)[*5*] Aurora
(1d20+4)[*21*] Elrembriel
(1d20+4)[*5*] Morevek
(1d20+4)[*20*] Filburn

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+2)[*7*] initiative
(1d20+2)[*5*] perception: modify this based on distance and distraction

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+7)[*14*] perception
(1d20+7)[*18*] stealth

----------


## Farmerbink

0 default, +10 distance, +2 unfavorable conditions.  
3 of them get +5 for distraction.

(1d20+2)[*20*] perception vs 15
(1d20+2)[*5*] perception vs 15
(1d20+2)[*5*] perception vs 15
(1d20+2)[*13*] perception vs 12
(1d20+2)[*18*] perception vs 10
(1d20+2)[*5*] perception vs 10


(1d20+2)[*7*] vs 21, else +2 on bluff check
(1d20+2)[*18*] sense motive vs 17 (or + 2 for disguise success)

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+2)[*14*] vs DC 13
(1d20+2)[*5*] vs combined stealths

----------


## Farmerbink

C1, coup de grace on H1:
(2d10)[*11*] damage
H1 fort save: (1d20+2)[*14*] (add 3rd level fort bonus for class)

C2, coup de grace on H2:
(3d4+6)[*14*] damage
H2 fort save: (1d20+3)[*5*] (plus 4th level fort bonus for class)

C3, drink CLW potion:
(1d8+1)[*7*] HP

C4, attack Aurora- flanking, power attack:
(1d20+5)[*25*] atk
(1d20+5)[*18*] CC (24+)
(1d8+5)[*8*] dmg
(1d8+5)[*8*] crit bonus

C5, attack Aurora- flanking, power attack:
(1d20+5)[*10*] atk
(1d20+5)[*15*] CC (24+)
(1d8+5)[*13*] dmg
(1d8+5)[*13*] crit bonus

S1, attack Aurora- power attack, furious focus:
(1d20+4)[*23*] atk
(1d20+4)[*12*] CC
(1d8+5)[*6*] damage
(1d8+5)[*12*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

Anevia attack:
(1d20+5)[*15*] atk
(1d20+5)[*13*] CC
(1d6)[*5*] dmg
(2d6)[*9*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

SS (1d20+5)[*21*]

(1d20+6)[*20*]
(1d20+1)[*16*]
(1d20+8)[*12*]
(1d20+7)[*13*]
(1d20+5)[*17*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20)[*1*]
(1d8)[*8*]

(1d20+3)[*7*]
(1d20+3)[*17*]
(1d20+3)[*4*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*8*]
(1d20+3)[*20*]
(1d20+3)[*10*]
(1d20+3)[*11*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*14*] vs 16 else staggered

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*8*]
(1d20+4)[*8*]
(1d8+6)[*10*]
(1d8+6)[*7*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Probably gonna fail:
(1d20+7)[*9*] perception
(1d20+8)[*15*] stealth

----------


## Farmerbink

V init
(1d20+1)[*4*] 
It shrieks

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+2)[*21*] will save

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*13*]
(1d20+6)[*7*]

(1d20+6)[*14*]
(1d20+6)[*12*]

(1d20+6)[*8*]
(1d20+6)[*16*]

----------


## Starscream

[roll0] for [roll1] acid

Acid splash ranged touch attack test

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20-1)[*4*] C init
(1d20+3)[*23*] T init
(1d20+5)[*22*] L init

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+2)[*10*] will save else AC -2 for 6 rounds (success means only one round)

(1d20+5)[*18*] atk
(1d20+5)[*19*] atk
(2d4)[*1*][*1*](2)

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+2)[*10*] vs 15 else 6 round duration on attack penalty
(1d20+3)[*21*]
(1d20+3)[*7*]
(2d4)[*3*][*3*](6)

(1d20+3)[*23*]
(1d20+3)[*7*]
(2d4+1)[*8*]
(2d4+1)[*8*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+8)[*26*] attack (+4 str, +4 BAB, +1 magic, +1 WF, -2 PA)
(1d20+8)[*20*] CC (28+, x3)
(1d8+14)[*16*] dmg (+4 str, +4 PA, +6 cavalier challenge)
(2d8+28)[*34*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*18*] claw
(1d20+3)[*17*] CC (x2)
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*2*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

V attack vs AC 11
(1d2)[*2*] 1 = Elaine 2= dupe
(1d20+3)[*16*] atk
(1d20+3)[*12*] CC
(2d4)[*3*][*2*](5)

----------


## Farmerbink

SS2 vs Niccomo + cover: (AC 20)
(1d20+3)[*12*] claw1
(1d20+3)[*9*] CC
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit bonus

(1d20+3)[*11*] claw2
(1d20+3)[*18*] CC
(1d4+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit bonus

SS1 vs Vintr: (AC 17)
(1d20+3)[*13*] claw1
(1d20+3)[*10*] CC
(1d4+1)[*2*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*5*] crit bonus

(1d20+3)[*16*] claw2
(1d20+3)[*13*] CC
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*5*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

SS1 vs Vintr
(1d20+5)[*16*] attack 1
(1d20+5)[*24*] CC1
(1d4+1)[*5*] dmg 1
(1d4+1)[*4*] CB 1

(1d20+5)[*9*] attack 2
(1d20+5)[*16*] CC2
(1d4+1)[*2*] dmg 2
(1d4+1)[*2*] CB 2

SS2 vs Vintr
(1d20+5)[*17*] attack 1
(1d20+5)[*18*] CC1
(1d4+1)[*2*] dmg 1
(1d4+1)[*2*] CB 1

(1d20+5)[*7*] attack 2
(1d20+5)[*15*] CC2
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg 2
(1d4+1)[*5*] CB 2

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d2)[*1*]
(1d20+3)[*19*] attack
(1d20+3)[*15*] CC
(1d6+3)[*7*] dmg
(1d6+3)[*9*] crit bonus

(1d2)[*1*]
(1d20+3)[*7*] attack
(1d20+3)[*11*] CC
(1d6+3)[*4*] dmg
(1d6+3)[*6*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*11*] attack (vs Elowyn AC 18)
(1d20+5)[*18*] CC (24+, x2)
(1d8+3)[*10*] dmg
(1d8+3)[*7*] crit bonus
(1d100)[*23*] concealment (21+ hits)

(1d20+5)[*17*] attack (vs Dae'reg AC 18)
(1d20+5)[*11*] CC (24+, x2)
(1d8+3)[*10*] dmg
(1d8+3)[*7*] crit bonus
(1d100)[*89*] concealment (21+ hits)

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*11*] vs Vintr + assist (AC 20)
(1d20+5)[*23*] CC
[roll]1d4+1/roll] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*23*] vs Vintr (AC 17)
(1d20+5)[*23*] CC
[roll]1d4+1/roll] dmg
(1d4+1)[*2*] crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*10*] vs Vintr (AC 17)
(1d20+5)[*18*] CC
[roll]1d4+1/roll] dmg
(1d4+1)[*4*] crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*9*] vs Vintr (AC 17)
(1d20+5)[*11*] CC
[roll]1d4+1/roll] dmg
(1d4+1)[*4*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

DC 17 will save else done: (1d20+1)[*7*]

(1d20+5)[*19*] attack (vs Dae'reg AC 18)
(1d20+5)[*16*] CC (24+, x2)
(1d8+3)[*7*] dmg
(1d8+3)[*5*] crit bonus
(1d100)[*19*] concealment (21+ hits)

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*20*] vs V AC 19
(1d20+5)[*7*]
(1d4+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*5*] CB

(1d20+5)[*25*] vs V AC 19
(1d20+5)[*22*]
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*2*] CB

(1d20+5)[*12*] vs V AC 19
(1d20+5)[*25*]
(1d4+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*4*] CB

(1d20+5)[*11*] vs V AC 19
(1d20+5)[*6*]
(1d4+1)[*2*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*5*] CB

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*9*] atk (AC 21)
(1d20+5)[*25*] CC
(1d4+1)[*5*] claw
(1d4+1)[*3*] CB

(1d20+5)[*10*] atk (AC 21)
(1d20+5)[*19*] CC
(1d4+1)[*5*] claw
(1d4+1)[*5*] CB

(1d20+5)[*6*] bite (AC 21)
(1d20+5)[*12*] CC
(1d6+1)[*2*] 
(1d6+1)[*2*] CB

(1d20+5)[*18*] atk (AC 21)
(1d20+5)[*23*] CC
(1d4+1)[*2*] claw
(1d4+1)[*4*] CB

(1d20+5)[*13*] atk (AC 21)
(1d20+5)[*18*] CC
(1d4+1)[*5*] claw
(1d4+1)[*4*] CB

(1d20+5)[*12*] bite (AC 21)
(1d20+5)[*17*] CC
(1d6+1)[*4*] bite
(1d6+1)[*7*] CB

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*20*]
(1d20+3)[*21*]
(1d4+1)[*2*]
(1d4+1)[*2*]

(1d20+3)[*17*]
(1d20+3)[*8*]
(1d4+1)[*3*]
(1d4+1)[*3*]

(1d20+3)[*14*]
(1d20+3)[*13*]
(1d6+1)[*6*]
(1d6+1)[*5*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+12)[*18*] perception
(1d20+12)[*24*] perception

(1d20)[*20*](20)stealths

----------


## Farmerbink

Nearer A:
(1d20+7)[*26*] bite vs Filburn (AC 17)
(1d20+7)[*21*] CC (27, x2)
(1d6+2)[*3*] dmg
(1d6+2)[*6*] crit bonus

(1d20+6)[*13*] power attack claw vs Filburn (AC 17)
(1d20+6)[*19*] CC
(1d4+4)[*8*] dmg
(1d4+4)[*6*] crit bonus

(1d20+8)[*27*] power attack sunder vs Filburn's shield (AC 5)
(1d20+8)[*27*] CC
(1d4+6)[*8*] dmg
(1d4+6)[*8*] crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*16*] attack vs F AC (17)
(1d20+5)[*16*] CC
(1d6+2)[*7*] dmg
(1d6+2)[*8*] crit bound

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*8*] ranged attack
(1d20+5)[*6*] CC (25, x2)
(1d6+2)[*4*] dmg
(1d6+2)[*7*] crit bonus

(1d3)[*2*] (top-down)
cause fear

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*17*] atk
(1d20+6)[*13*] CC
(1d8+3)[*4*] dmg
(1d8+3)[*11*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*8*] attack
(1d20+6)[*26*] crit confirmation
(1d6+5)[*6*] damage
(1d6+5)[*7*] crit bonus

(1d20-1)[*14*] N attack
(1d20-1)[*0*] (20+, x2)
(1d4-1)[*2*]
(1d4-1)[*1*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*12*] B1 both vs DC 14
(1d20+4)[*9*] B2

(1d20+5)[*20*] attack
(1d20+5)[*14*] CC
(1d6+3)[*8*] dmg
(1d6+3)[*8*] crit

(1d20+5)[*25*] attack
(1d20+5)[*17*] CC
(1d6+3)[*6*] dmg
(1d6+3)[*5*] crit

(1d20)[*17*]
(1d20)[*16*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Acid arrow: (1d20+5)[*19*] attack
(1d20+5)[*7*] CC
(2d4)[*5*] dmg
(2d4)[*2*] crit

(1d100)[*82*] concealment

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*14*] bite vs Aurora (AC 17)
(1d20+6)[*25*] CC (27, x2)
(1d6+4)[*7*] dmg
(1d6+4)[*6*] crit bonus


(1d20+6)[*24*] claw1 vs Aurora (AC 17)
(1d20+6)[*18*] CC (27, x2)
(1d6+4)[*9*] dmg
(1d6+4)[*10*] crit bonus

(1d20+6)[*17*] claw2 vs Aurora (AC 17)
(1d20+6)[*9*] CC (27, x2)
(1d6+4)[*6*] dmg
(1d6+4)[*6*] crit bonus

(1d20+6)[*7*] bite vs Aurora (AC 17)
(1d20+6)[*15*] CC (27, x2)
(1d6+4)[*7*] dmg
(1d6+4)[*10*] crit bonus

(1d20+6)[*14*] claw1 vs Aurora (AC 17)
(1d20+6)[*26*] CC (27, x2)
(1d6+4)[*9*] dmg
(1d6+4)[*6*] crit bonus

(1d20+6)[*8*] claw2 vs Aurora (AC 17)
(1d20+6)[*19*] CC (27, x2)
(1d6+4)[*7*] dmg
(1d6+4)[*5*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*26*] attack
(1d20+6)[*15*] attack
(1d8+3)[*8*] dmg
(1d8+3)[*9*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*23*] power attack bite
(1d20+6)[*7*] cc
(1d6+4)[*8*] dmg
(1d6+4)[*7*] crit bonus

(1d20+6)[*11*] power attack claw
(1d20+6)[*24*] cc
(1d4+4)[*6*] dmg
(1d4+4)[*7*] crit bonus

(1d20+6)[*16*] power attack claw
(1d20+6)[*15*] cc
(1d4+4)[*6*] dmg
(1d4+4)[*7*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*15*]
(1d20+6)[*16*]
(1d8+5)[*10*]
(1d8+5)[*12*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*22*] attack
(1d20+5)[*7*] attack
(1d8+4)[*11*] dmg
(2d8+8)[*17*] dmg

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*16*]
(1d20+5)[*20*]
(1d8+4)[*10*]
(1d8+4)[*10*]

(1d20+6)[*14*]
(1d20+6)[*25*]
(1d8+3)[*4*]
(1d8+3)[*9*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20-1)[*19*](1d4-1)[*2*] Elaine's attack

----------


## Farmerbink

Vintr:
(1d20+3)[*6*]
(1d20+3)[*14*]
(1d6+1)[*2*]
(1d6+1)[*7*]

Kor:
(1d20+4)[*11*] attack
(1d20+4)[*7*] CC
(1d8+4)[*5*] damage
(1d8+4)[*10*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+7)[*8*]
(1d20+7)[*22*]
(1d8+4)[*12*]
(1d8+4)[*12*]

(1d20+6)[*19*]
(1d20+6)[*17*]
(1d8+3)[*8*]
(1d8+3)[*6*]

----------


## Farmerbink

K AoO Vs Eli (AC 17)
(1d20+4)[*13*] atk
(1d20+4)[*15*] CC
(1d8+4)[*12*]
(1d8+4)[*11*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d2)[*2*] (1=V (18), 2=C (17))
(1d20+4)[*8*] attack (+1 longsword)
(1d20+4)[*22*] CC (23, x2)
(1d8+5)[*9*] damage
(1d8+5)[*6*] crit bonus

(1d2)[*1*]
(1d20+4)[*23*] attack (MW handaxe)
(1d20+4)[*7*] CC (24, x3)
(1d6+2)[*7*] dmg
(2d6+4)[*6*] crit bonus

(1d2)[*1*]
(1d20+3)[*4*] attack (silver dagger)
(1d20+3)[*6*] CC (22, x2)
(1d4+2)[*6*] dmg
(1d4+2)[*5*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*19*] attack vs flat footed (14)
(1d20+4)[*21*] CC
(1d6)[*6*] dmg
(1d6)[*2*] crit bonus

(1d20+4)[*14*] vs 12 else:
(1d4)[*4*] str damage

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*20*] attack
(1d20+4)[*11*] CC
(2d6)[*4*][*4*](8) dmg

(1d20)[*13*] fort save
(1d4)[*2*] str damage

----------


## Farmerbink

K vs Niccomo (AC 15) AoO:
(1d20+7)[*12*] attack
(1d20+7)[*14*] CC
(1d8+5)[*6*] dmg
(1d8+5)[*9*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*7*] attack hand axe
(1d20+4)[*18*] attack
(1d6+3)[*9*] dmg
(2d6+6)[*17*] crit bonus

(1d20+3)[*16*] silver dagger
(1d20+3)[*20*] CC (22+, x2)
(1d4+3)[*7*] dmg
(1d4+3)[*4*] crit bonus

(1d20+3)[*20*] fist
(1d20+3)[*18*] fist CC
(1d3+3)[*6*] dmg
(1d3+3)[*6*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*5*]
(1d20+4)[*15*]
(2d6)[*3*][*3*](6)

(1d20)[*10*] fort save
(1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*17*] VS

(1d20+5)[*7*]
(1d20+7)[*26*]
(1d20+6)[*26*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d4)[*3*]

(1d20+10)[*18*]
(1d20+10)[*24*]
(1d4+1)[*5*]
(1d4+1)[*2*]

(1d20+10)[*16*]
(1d20+10)[*19*]
(1d4+1)[*5*]
(1d4+1)[*4*]

(1d20+10)[*24*]
(1d20+10)[*25*]
(1d4+1)[*4*]
(1d4+1)[*3*]

(1d20+10)[*13*]
(1d20+10)[*11*]
(1d4+1)[*5*]
(1d4+1)[*5*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*23*] initiative

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+8)[*26*] aoo
(1d20+8)[*28*] CC
(1d4+2)[*6*] dmg
(1d4+2)[*3*] crit

(1d20+4)[*17*] fort vs DC 15
(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+8)[*9*] bite morevek
(1d20+8)[*21*] CC
(1d6+2)[*8*] dmg
(1d6+2)[*3*] Crit

(1d20+8)[*16*] slam morevek
(1d20+8)[*9*] CC
(1d4+2)[*4*] dmg
(1d4+2)[*5*] crit
(1d20+5)[*9*] vs DC 15

(1d20+8)[*10*] slam filburn
(1d20+8)[*14*] CC
(1d4+2)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+2)[*5*] crit
(1d20+4)[*13*] vs DC 15

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn's fort save: (1d20+4)[*17*] vs DC 14
2nd round of trap effect
(1d8)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d6)[*2*]

Aurora's fort save: (1d20+7)[*27*] vs DC 14
2nd round of trap effect
(1d8)[*6*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d6)[*3*]

Morevek's fort save: (1d20+5)[*13*] vs DC 14
2nd round of trap effect
(1d8)[*7*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d4)[*2*] Morevek's confusion

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+8)[*14*]
(1d20+8)[*28*]
(1d6+2)[*3*]
(1d6+2)[*6*]

(1d20+8)[*19*]
(1d20+8)[*20*]
(1d4+2)[*3*]
(1d4+2)[*3*]
(1d20+4)[*6*] vs 15

(1d20+8)[*25*]
(1d20+8)[*20*]
(1d4+2)[*6*]
(1d4+2)[*3*]
(1d20+4)[*8*] vs 15

(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Farmerbink

poison rolls:
(1d20+5)[*9*] M vs 14
(1d8)[*5*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d4)[*2*]

(1d20+4)[*13*] F vs 14
(1d8)[*2*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d4)[*2*]

(1d20+7)[*13*] A vs 14
(1d8)[*4*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d4)[*3*]

(1d8+4)[*10*] F confusion
(1d8-1)[*7*] M confusion

----------


## Farmerbink

Relex vs adhesive spittle: (1d20+2)[*10*] 

(1d20+3)[*5*] bite vs Cade AC 17 (could be flanking) S1
(1d20+3)[*6*] CC (23, x2)
(1d6+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*5*] crit bonus

(1d20+4)[*6*] vs 12 else sickened for (1d6)[*3*] rounds

(1d20+3)[*17*] bite vs Cade AC 17 (could be flanking) S2
(1d20+3)[*16*] CC (23, x2)
(1d6+1)[*5*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*3*] crit bonus

(1d20+4)[*22*] vs 12 else sickened for (1d6)[*4*] rounds

Niccomo 
(1d20+1)[*16*] vs 14 else _held_

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+1)[*8*]
(2d4)[*3*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d2)[*1*]
1= spell
2= hex

----------


## Farmerbink

Ely attack:
(1d20+5)[*23*] 
(1d20+5)[*21*] CC (25, x3)
(1d10+4)[*11*]
(2d20+8)[*29*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d2)[*2*] 1=C 2=V
(1d20+4)[*8*] bite
(1d20+4)[*21*] CC
(1d6+2)[*6*] dmg
(1d6+2)[*8*] crit bonus
(1d20)[*13*] adjusted as appropriate will save (DC 12) else sickened for (1d6)[*5*] minutes

(1d20+4)[*16*] claw
(1d20+4)[*8*] CC
(1d4+2)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+2)[*5*] dmg

(1d20+4)[*7*] claw2
(1d20+4)[*12*] CC
(1d4+2)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+2)[*4*] dmg

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d100)[*29*]

(1d20)[*15*] stealth (if applicable)
(1d20)[*3*] perception

updated as appropriate

----------


## Farmerbink

Hyena vs Yen (AC, CMD 12)
(1d20+3)[*17*] attack
(1d20+3)[*16*] CC
(1d6+4)[*7*] dmg
(1d6+4)[*5*] crit bonus
(1d20+3)[*6*] trip

Sinspawn vs (1d2)[*2*] Cade (21) or Niccomo (15)
(1d20+3)[*23*] bite
(1d20+3)[*18*] CC
(1d6+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*5*] crit
(1d20)[*4*] fort vs DC 12

Sinspawn vs (1d2)[*2*] Cade (21) or Niccomo (15)
(1d20+3)[*14*] claw1
(1d20+3)[*20*] CC
(1d4+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit

Sinspawn vs (1d2)[*2*] Cade (21) or Niccomo (15)
(1d20+3)[*14*] claw2
(1d20+3)[*18*] CC
(1d4+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit

(1d20+1)[*18*] will vs DC 14 else Niccomo sleeps for 3 rounds

----------


## Farmerbink

Cade will save
(1d20+4)[*11*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d6)[*1*] nausea duration

----------


## Farmerbink

E attack vs SS (AC 14)
(1d20+5)[*17*]
(1d20+5)[*20*]
(1d10+4)[*14*]
(2d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## Farmerbink

AoO vs cade (21)
(1d20+3)[*21*] bite
(1d20+3)[*4*] CC
(1d6+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*2*] crit bonus
(1d20)[*4*] fort save

(1d20+3)[*6*] bite vs (1d2)[*1*] Cade (21) or Niccomo (15)
(1d20+3)[*12*] CC
(1d6+1)[*7*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*3*] crit bonus
(1d20)[*5*] fort save

(1d20+3)[*9*] claw1
(1d20+3)[*18*]
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit

(1d20+3)[*4*] claw2
(1d20+3)[*16*]
(1d4+1)[*5*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*4*] crit

(1d20+10)[*29*] ray
(1d6+1)[*5*] str damage
(1d20+6)[*13*] fort dc 15

----------


## Farmerbink

Hyena vs Vintr (17)
(1d20+3)[*6*] atk
(1d20+3)[*6*] CC
(1d6+3)[*8*] dmg
(1d6+3)[*8*] crit
(1d20+3)[*12*] trip

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d6)[*3*] sickened duration

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*14*] will save vs evil eye

----------


## Farmerbink

Hyena vs Vintr (17)
(1d20+3)[*11*]
(1d20+3)[*6*] CC
(1d6+3)[*4*] dmg
(1d6+3)[*5*] crit
(1d20+3)[*20*] trip

----------


## Farmerbink

Hyena vs Vintr (17)
(1d20+3)[*20*]
(1d20+3)[*10*] CC
(1d6+3)[*9*] dmg
(1d6+3)[*5*]crit
(1d20+3)[*7*] trip

Yen AOO:
(1d20-1)[*10*] vs 19
(1d20-1)[*15*]
(1d4-1)[*2*]
(1d4-1)[*2*]

E bite: 
(1d20+10)[*23*]
(1d20+10)[*26*]
(1d4-1)[*3*]
(1d4-1)[*3*]

fort save: (1d20)[*19*] vs 13 else
(1d2)[*1*] dex damage (6 rounds)

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+2)[*21*]
(1d20+2)[*16*]
(1d20+2)[*19*]
(1d20+2)[*17*]

(1d20-16)[*-7*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*15*] T init?
(1d20+1)[*3*] V init?

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+8)[*28*] Fil init

----------


## Farmerbink

C2 crossbow vs Aurora:
(1d20+5)[*11*] attack vs 22
(1d20+5)[*19*] CC (24+)
(1d8+1)[*5*] dmg
(1d8+1)[*4*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

Will saves:
Elaine (1d20+7)[*25*]
Halthus (1d20+2)[*19*]
Elowyn (1d20+4)[*7*]
Chatturga (1d20+1)[*17*]

----------


## Farmerbink

G will saves:

1: (1d20)[*17*]
2: (1d20)[*20*]
3: (1d20)[*13*]
4: (1d20)[*13*]
5: (1d20)[*10*]
6: (1d20)[*1*]

----------


## Farmerbink

C1 save vs poison: (1d20+2)[*11*] vs 14

C1 fight defensively *AC 18* vs ant AC 15:
(1d20+1)[*20*]
(1d20+1)[*19*]
(1d6+1)[*7*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*5*] crit bonus
(1d6)[*5*] sneak attack

C2 reload, shoot again vs Aurora AC 22
(1d20+5)[*9*] atk
(1d20+5)[*18*] CC
(1d8+1)[*2*]
(1d8+1)[*5*]

C3 acrobatics vs Aurora CMD 17
(1d20+8)[*10*]
attack AC 22
(1d20+5)[*8*] atk
(1d20+5)[*18*] CC (24-25, x3)
(1d8+1)[*3*] damage
(2d8+2)[*18*] crit

C4 acrobatics vs ant CMD 15
(1d20+7)[*26*]
attack AC 15:
(1d20+3)[*8*] atk
(1d20+3)[*5*] cc
(1d6+1)[*5*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*6*] Cb
(1d6)[*6*] SA

----------


## Farmerbink

C2: 5-foot step and shoot at Morevek: AC 21
(1d20+6)[*19*] attack
(1d20+6)[*23*] CC
(1d8+2)[*8*] dmg
(1d8+2)[*7*] CB 

D3: full attack: 2 at Elrembriel, 1 at Morevek (with flanking)
Claw vs Elrembriel (AC 13)
(1d20+4)[*18*] attack
(1d20+4)[*6*] CC
(1d4+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*5*] crit bonus

Claw2 vs Elrembriel (AC 13)
(1d20+4)[*15*] attack
(1d20+4)[*20*] CC
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*2*] crit bonus

Bite vs Morevek (AC 21)
(1d20+6)[*19*] attack
(1d20+6)[*9*] CC
(1d4+1)[*2*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*4*] CB

C4 full attack vs Morevek (AC 21)
(1d20+7)[*21*] attack
(1d20+7)[*10*] CC
(1d6+2)[*4*] dmg
(1d6+2)[*8*] CB
(1d6)[*6*] SA

(1d20+7)[*23*] attack
(1d20+7)[*22*] CC
(1d4+2)[*5*] dmg
(1d4+2)[*6*] CB
(1d6)[*4*] SA

----------


## Farmerbink

D1: full attack Aurora (AC 20)
(1d20+6)[*14*] claw
(1d20+6)[*20*] CC
(1d4+1)[*5*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] CB

(1d20+6)[*14*] claw2
(1d20+6)[*10*] CC
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*2*] CB

(1d20+6)[*7*] bite
(1d20+6)[*24*] CC
(1d4+1)[*2*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] CB

D2 full attack on Aurora (20) morevek (21)
(1d2)[*1*]
(1d20+4)[*22*] attack
(1d20+4)[*19*] CC
(1d4+1)[*5*]
(1d4+1)[*3*]

(1d2)[*1*]
(1d20+4)[*6*] attack
(1d20+4)[*18*] CC
(1d4+1)[*3*]
(1d4+1)[*4*]

(1d2)[*2*]
(1d20+4)[*13*] attack
(1d20+4)[*13*] CC
(1d4+1)[*5*]
(1d4+1)[*3*]

D3 Elemental, Aurora, Morevek
(1d3)[*1*]
(1d20+4)[*18*] attack
(1d20+4)[*16*] CC
(1d4+1)[*2*]
(1d4+1)[*2*]

(1d3)[*1*]
(1d20+4)[*9*] attack
(1d20+4)[*14*] CC
(1d4+1)[*4*]
(1d4+1)[*3*]

(1d3)[*3*]
(1d20+4)[*18*] attack
(1d20+4)[*13*] CC
(1d4+1)[*4*]
(1d4+1)[*5*]

C4: 5-foot step, full attack Aurora
(1d20+5)[*21*] attack
(1d20+5)[*9*] CC
(1d6)[*4*] dmg
(1d6)[*4*] CB
(1d6)[*2*] SA

(1d20+5)[*24*] attack
(1d20+5)[*18*] CC
(1d4)[*2*] dmg
(1d4)[*3*] CB
(1d6)[*1*] SA

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*11*] D1 save
(1d20+3)[*18*] D2 save

----------


## Farmerbink

AoO:
(1d20+6)[*18*]
(1d20+6)[*16*] CC
(1d6+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*6*] CB

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*14*] attack
(1d20+4)[*16*] CC
(1d6+1)[*3*]dmg
(1d6+1)[*5*]CB

(1d20+4)[*12*] atk
(1d20+4)[*20*] CC
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*2*] CB

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*19*] grapple vs Elaine

(1d20+4)[*16*] club vs thief2
(1d20+4)[*24*] CC
(1d6+2)[*6*] dmg
(1d6+2)[*5*] crit bonus

(1d20+2)[*14*] sap vs G1
(1d20+2)[*20*] CC
(1d6+2)[*6*] nonlethal
(1d6+2)[*7*] CB

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d100)[*44*] sap concealment

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*9*] club
(1d20+4)[*9*] club
(1d6+2)[*8*] dmg
(1d6+2)[*4*] CB

(1d20+2)[*15*] sap
(1d20+2)[*11*] sap
(1d6+2)[*6*] NL
(1d6+2)[*7*] CB

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*20*] attack
(1d20+6)[*26*] CC
[rolll]1d4+1[/roll] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*22*] attack
(1d20+6)[*11*] CC
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*2*] CB

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d100)[*80*] (31+ is safe)
(1d4)[*3*] victims

C3, N3, V3, E6, Y9
(1d5)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d3)[*1*]
(1d2)[*1*]

(1d20)[*20*]
(1d20)[*2*]
(1d20)[*8*]
(1d20)[*11*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+1)[*5*] will save vs color spray

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20)[*16*]
(1d20)[*1*]
(1d20)[*18*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20-1)[*10*] G1
(1d20-1)[*12*] G2
(1d20-1)[*11*] G3
(1d20-1)[*9*] G6

----------


## Farmerbink

G1: move down and attack Vintr, if greater than 10: (1d20-1)[*13*]
(1d20+2)[*22*] attack- flanking
(1d20+2)[*19*] CC (21+)
(1d100)[*5*] concealment
(2d4)[*4*][*3*](7) dmg

G2: charge Yen, if greater than 10: (1d20-1)[*15*]
(1d20+2)[*15*] acrobatics vs DC 10 else prone
(1d20+2)[*20*] attack
(1d20+2)[*5*] CC (21+)
(1d100)[*7*] concealment
(2d4)[*3*][*4*](7) dmg

G3: move & attack Yen, if greater than 10: (1d20-1)[*11*]
(1d20)[*6*] attack
(1d20)[*5*] CC (19+)
(1d100)[*66*] concealment
(2d4)[*4*][*3*](7) dmg

G4: attack Yen with bow
(1d20+4)[*7*] attack
(1d20+4)[*9*] CC (24, x3)
(3d4)[*3*][*1*][*1*](5) dmg

G5: 5-foot step, attack Cade
(1d20+2)[*15*] attack
(1d20+2)[*19*] CC 21+
(2d4)[*1*][*4*](5) dmg

G6: move down and attack Vintr, if greater than 10: (1d20-1)[*6*]
(1d20)[*7*] attack
(1d20)[*18*] CC (19+)
(1d100)[*97*] concealment
(2d4)[*2*][*3*](5) dmg

G7: ded

G8: attack Vintr: could be flanking
(1d20+2)[*3*] attack (no F bonus)
(1d20+2)[*7*] CC (21+)
(2d4)[*2*][*4*](6)

G9: attack Cade
(1d20+2)[*20*] attack (no F bonus)
(1d20+2)[*8*] CC (21+)
(2d4)[*4*][*4*](8)

G10: move, attack Cade (could be flanking)
(1d20+2)[*19*] attack (no F bonus)
(1d20+2)[*20*] CC (21+)
(2d4)[*2*][*1*](3)

----------


## Farmerbink

G1: move down and attack Vintr, if greater than 10: (1d20-1)[*2*] 
(1d20+2)[*7*] attack
(1d20+2)[*4*] CC (21+)
(1d100)[*9*] concealment
(2d4)[*3*][*1*](4) dmg

G2: attack Niccomo, if greater than 10: (1d20-1)[*16*] 
(1d20+2)[*20*] attack
(1d20+2)[*8*] CC (21+)
(1d100)[*50*] concealment
(2d4)[*2*][*4*](6) dmg

G3: move & attack Yen, if greater than 10: (1d20-1)[*5*] 
(1d20+2)[*12*] attack
(1d20+2)[*4*] CC (21+)
(1d100)[*24*] concealment
(2d4)[*3*][*2*](5) dmg

G4: wake G5

G5: stand, recover sword, flank Cade

G6: move down and attack Vintr, if greater than 10: (1d20-1)[*17*] 
(1d20+2)[*16*] attack
(1d20+2)[*17*] CC (21+)
(1d100)[*62*] concealment
(2d4)[*3*][*4*](7) dmg

G7: ded

G8: attack Cade: flanking
(1d20+4)[*21*] attack (no F bonus)
(1d20+4)[*9*] CC (23+)
(2d4)[*1*][*1*](2)

G9, 10: snore

----------


## Farmerbink

G1: attack Vintr, if greater than 10: (1d20-1)[*3*]
(1d20+2)[*7*] attack
(1d20+2)[*6*] CC (21+)
(1d100)[*2*] concealment
(2d4)[*4*][*3*](7) dmg

G2: attack Niccomo, if greater than 10: (1d20-1)[*5*] 
(1d20+2)[*19*] attack
(1d20+2)[*13*] CC (21+)
(1d100)[*24*] concealment
(2d4)[*2*][*1*](3) dmg

G3: move & attack Yen, if greater than 10: (1d20-1)[*11*]
(1d20+2)[*11*] attack
(1d20+2)[*7*] CC (21+)
(1d100)[*4*] concealment
(2d4)[*4*][*2*](6) dmg

G4: move and attack Cade if not snoozing: sleep hex: (1d20-1)[*16*] (G4) vs DC 16
(1d20+2)[*22*]
(1d20+2)[*15*]
(2d4)[*1*][*4*](5) dmg

G5: attack Cade
(1d20+2)[*11*]
(1d20+2)[*20*]
(2d4)[*3*][*1*](4) dmg

G6: move down and attack Vintr, if greater than 10: (1d20-1)[*19*] 
(1d20+2)[*16*] attack
(1d20+2)[*11*] CC (21+)
(1d100)[*35*] concealment
(2d4)[*4*][*3*](7) dmg

G7: ded

G8: did

G9, 10: snore

----------


## Farmerbink

Quasits:
(1d20+6)[*22*] init
(1d20+7)[*25*] claw vs Waylan
(1d20+7)[*17*] CC
(1d3-1)[*0*] dmg
(1d3-1)[*0*] CB

Cultist:
(1d20+3)[*8*] init
(1d20)[*18*] crossbow
(1d20)[*4*] CC
(2d10)[*4*][*9*](13) dmg

Mercs:
(1d20+2)[*19*] init
(1d20+3)[*12*] crossbow
(1d20+3)[*14*] crossbow
(2d10)[*5*][*4*](9) dmg

(1d20+3)[*14*] crossbow
(1d20+3)[*4*] crossbow
(2d10)[*1*][*10*](11) dmg

----------


## Farmerbink

G1 attack Vintr (AC 22)
(1d20+2)[*17*] sword
(1d20+2)[*15*] CC
(2d4)[*2*][*2*](4) dmg

G2 attack Niccomo (AC 18)
(1d20+2)[*5*] sword
(1d20+2)[*22*] CC
(2d4)[*2*][*4*](6) dmg

G3 attack Elicaryn (AC 17?)
(1d20+2)[*3*] sword
(1d20+2)[*3*] CC
(2d4)[*2*][*3*](5) dmg

G4 attack Cade (AC26- parry less than 11)
(1d20+2)[*20*] sword
(1d20+2)[*8*] CC
(2d4)[*1*][*3*](4) dmg

G5: (1d20-1)[*7*] vs 16 else sleep for 3 rounds
if able, attack Cade (AC26)
(1d20+2)[*7*] sword
(1d20+2)[*9*] CC
(2d4)[*3*][*1*](4) dmg

----------


## Farmerbink

Waylan fort save: (1d20+3)[*6*] vs 13
else (1d2)[*2*] dexterity damage

Quasit vs Elrembriel:
(1d20+6)[*12*]
(1d20+6)[*14*]
(1d3-1)[*2*]
(1d3-1)[*0*]

(1d20+1)[*21*] vs 13
else (1d2)[*1*] dex damage

----------


## Farmerbink

Quasit1 vs Elrembriel:
(1d20+7)[*27*] claw
(1d20+7)[*10*]
(1d3-1)[*1*] dmg
(1d3-1)[*0*]
(1d20+1)[*8*] vs 13 else
(1d2)[*1*] dex damage

(1d20+7)[*16*] claw
(1d20+7)[*16*]
(1d3-1)[*2*] dmg
(1d3-1)[*2*]
(1d20+1)[*12*] vs 13 else
(1d2)[*1*] dex damage

(1d20+7)[*20*] bite
(1d20+7)[*27*]
(1d4-1)[*0*] dmg
(1d4-1)[*0*]

Quasit2 vs Waylan:
(1d20+7)[*15*] claw
(1d20+7)[*20*]
(1d3-1)[*1*] dmg
(1d3-1)[*0*]
(1d20+1)[*21*] vs 13 else
(1d2)[*2*] dex damage

(1d20+7)[*25*] claw
(1d20+7)[*25*]
(1d3-1)[*1*] dmg
(1d3-1)[*2*]
(1d20+1)[*14*] vs 13 else
(1d2)[*1*] dex damage

(1d20+7)[*27*] bite
(1d20+7)[*18*]
(1d4-1)[*0*] dmg
(1d4-1)[*3*]

(1d6)[*4*] neg damage
(1d20+3)[*13*] W will
(1d20+6)[*11*] F will

(1d20-1)[*0*] vs M FF touch (10)
(1d20-1)[*17*]
(1d8)[*6*] miss
(2d6)[*3*][*4*](7)

----------


## Farmerbink

G save vs hex (DC 16) (1d20-1)[*7*]

----------


## Farmerbink

G1 attack E
(1d20+2)[*5*]
(1d20+2)[*9*]
(2d6)[*6*][*3*](9)

G4 attack E
(1d20+2)[*10*]
(1d20+2)[*11*]
(2d6)[*2*][*4*](6)

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+1)[*10*] fort save vs DC 14 else fatigued

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*5*] vs dc 16

(1d20+9)[*12*] AoO
(1d20+9)[*11*] CC
(1d8+8)[*12*] dmg
(2d8+16)[*28*] CB

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*11*] M1 attack vs A
(1d20+5)[*14*] CC
(1d8+3)[*9*] dmg
(1d8+3)[*8*] dmg

(1d20+4)[*19*] M2 attack vs A
(1d20+4)[*15*] CC
(1d8+3)[*6*] dmg
(1d8+3)[*7*] dmg

(1d20+5)[*10*] C attack vs F
(1d20+5)[*15*] CC
(1d10+4)[*7*] dmg
(2d10+8)[*22*] dmg

(1d20+7)[*18*] claw 1 vs W
(1d20+7)[*14*] CC
(1d3-1)[*2*] dmg
(1d3-1)[*0*] dmg

(1d20+3)[*10*] vs 13 else
(1d2)[*2*] dex dmg

(1d20+7)[*15*] claw 2 vs W
(1d20+7)[*23*] CC
(1d3-1)[*1*] dmg
(1d3-1)[*1*] dmg

(1d20+3)[*15*] vs 13 else
(1d2)[*1*] dex dmg

(1d20+7)[*18*] bite vs W
(1d20+7)[*9*] CC
(1d4-1)[*1*] dmg
(1d4-1)[*1*] dmg

----------


## Farmerbink

Gogmurt will: (1d20+8)[*14*] vs 15

G9 str: (1d20)[*9*]
take 2: (1d20)[*17*]

G10 str: (1d20)[*8*]
take 2: (1d20)[*7*]

G1 attack Elicaryn:
(1d20+2)[*14*]
(1d20+2)[*18*]
(2d6)[*6*][*4*](10)

Gt attack Y:
(1d20+7)[*12*] touch AC
(1d20+7)[*27*] CC
(1d6+1)[*6*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*6*] crit

----------


## Farmerbink

Waylan fort save vs recurring poison:
(1d20+3)[*19*] vs 13 else
(1d2)[*2*] dex damage

Q vs Filburn (AC 17):
(1d20+9)[*12*] attack
(1d20+9)[*13*] CC
(1d3-1)[*2*] dmg
(1d3-1)[*1*] crit bonus
(1d20+4)[*24*] fortitude vs 13 else
(1d2)[*2*] dex damage

(1d20+9)[*26*] attack
(1d20+9)[*13*] CC
(1d3-1)[*2*] dmg
(1d3-1)[*1*] crit bonus
(1d20+4)[*8*] fortitude
(1d2)[*1*] dex damage

(1d20+9)[*13*] attack
(1d20+9)[*26*] CC
(1d4-1)[*1*] dmg
(1d4-1)[*3*] crit bonus

Cultist channels energy:
(1d6)[*3*]
Will saves for half damage: DC 11
Fil (1d20+3)[*17*]
Way(1d20+6)[*26*]
Mor (1d20+5)[*14*] 
El (1d20+4)[*14*]

Merc vs Aurora AC 20
(1d20+5)[*20*] longsword
(1d20+5)[*17*] CC (24+)
(1d8+3)[*11*] dmg
(1d8+3)[*11*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*15*] V AoO
(1d6+1)[*7*] dmg

(1d20+6)[*16*] V AoO
(1d6+1)[*2*] dmg

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+7)[*18*] flame attack
(1d20+7)[*23*] CC
(1d6+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*6*] CB
(1d100)[*71*] concealment

(1d20+8)[*15*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Qs vs frog:
(1d20+5)[*8*] (grappled)
(1d20+5)[*15*] (grappled)
(1d3-1)[*1*]
(1d3-1)[*0*]

(1d20+5)[*18*] (grappled)
(1d20+5)[*21*] (grappled)
(1d3-1)[*0*]
(1d3-1)[*2*]

(1d20+5)[*10*] (grappled)
(1d20+5)[*14*] (grappled)
(1d4-1)[*0*]
(1d4-1)[*2*]

(1d20+6)[*7*] (fatigued)
(1d20+6)[*17*] 
(1d3-1)[*0*]
(1d3-1)[*2*]

(1d20+6)[*24*] (fatigued)
(1d20+6)[*18*] 
(1d3-1)[*2*]
(1d3-1)[*0*]

(1d20+6)[*19*] (fatigued)
(1d20+6)[*7*] 
(1d3-1)[*1*]
(1d3-1)[*1*]

(1d8+2)[*8*] HP back to the cultist

(1d20+4)[*20*] mere
(1d20+4)[*7*] CC (23+)
(1d8+3)[*6*] dmg
(1d8+3)[*9*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*24*] vs 13 else
(1d2)[*1*] dex damage

(1d20+5)[*16*] vs 13 else
(1d2)[*1*] dex damage

----------


## Farmerbink

Gogmurt save vs misfortune: (1d20+6)[*23*] vs DC 16

Niccomo save vs more damages: (1d20+2)[*5*] vs DC 14 (else 1 damage)

Gogmurt attack Niccomo (touch AC 11):
(1d20+6)[*24*] "scimitar"
(1d20+6)[*16*] misfortune

(1d20+6)[*9*] CC (24+)
(1d20+6)[*7*] misfortune

(1d8+2)[*10*] dmg
(1d8+2)[*7*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn vs Cultist: 
(1d20+7)[*18*] falcata
(1d20+7)[*16*] CC (26, x3)
(1d8+6)[*13*] dmg
(2d8+12)[*19*] crit bonus

(1d6)[*2*] channel energy
will saves for half: vs dc 11
(1d20)[*15*] A
(1d20)[*12*] F
(1d20)[*8*] M
(1d20)[*3*] E
(1d20)[*13*] W

fatigued Quasit vs Morevek AC 21
(1d20+6)[*23*] claw1
(1d20+6)[*9*] CC
(1d3-1)[*2*]
(1d3-1)[*1*]

(1d20)[*20*] fort save (dc 13)
(1d2)[*2*] dex damage

(1d20+4)[*16*] merc vs Aurora
(1d20+4)[*8*] CC
(1d8+3)[*6*]
(1d8+3)[*5*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*19*]
(1d20+6)[*8*]
(1d3-1)[*0*]
(1d3-1)[*1*]

(1d20)[*9*] vs 13
(1d2)[*2*]


(1d20+6)[*26*]
(1d20+6)[*11*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d4-1)[*0*] damage from the bite

----------


## Farmerbink

Gogmurt vs Niccomo:
(1d20+7)[*25*] touch attack
(1d20+7)[*23*] CC
(1d6+1)[*2*] 
(1d6+1)[*7*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Gogmurt save vs slumber: (1d20+6)[*12*] vs 16

If passed, scimitar to Niccomo
(1d20+6)[*18*] scimitar
(1d20+6)[*25*] CC
(1d8+2)[*8*] dmg
(1d8+2)[*3*] crit bonus

(1d20+6)[*16*] bite
(1d20+6)[*24*] CC
(1d20+6)[*13*] trip (vs Nicco CMD)
(1d6+3)[*8*] dmg
(1d6+3)[*8*] CB

----------


## Farmerbink

Gogmurt's save vs CDG: (1d20+7)[*15*] vs 25

Cat vs Niccomo: (AC 18)
(1d20+6)[*17*] bite
(1d20+6)[*7*] CC
(1d20+6)[*9*] trip vs CMD 15
(1d6+3)[*7*] dmg
(1d6+3)[*8*] crit bonus

(1d20+6)[*19*] claw
(1d20+6)[*10*] CC
(1d3+3)[*5*] dmg
(1d3+3)[*4*] dmg

(1d20+6)[*20*] claw
(1d20+6)[*15*] CC
(1d3+3)[*6*] dmg
(1d3+3)[*5*] dmg

GD1: vs Cade (AC 20)?
(1d20+2)[*21*] bite
(1d20+2)[*4*] CC
(1d6+3)[*9*] dmg
(1d6+3)[*8*] crit bonus
(1d20)[*1*] fort save vs DC 12 (by fort modifier)

GD2: vs Niccomo (AC 18)?
(1d20+2)[*20*] bite
(1d20+2)[*10*] CC
(1d6+3)[*6*] dmg
(1d6+3)[*6*] crit bonus
(1d20)[*5*] fort save vs DC 12 (by fort modifier)

----------


## Farmerbink

Niccomo's AoOs: (2d4+1)[*5*] dmg vs GD1
(2d4+1)[*7*] dmg vs GD2

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*23*] reflex save vs DC 12 (D2)
(1d20+4)[*10*] reflex save vs DC 12 (D3)
(1d20+4)[*20*] reflex save vs DC 12 (D4)
(1d20+9)[*21*] reflex save vs DC 12 (D2)
Fail == 8 damage, pass == 4 damage

Tt attacks Elicaryn: (AC 20)
(1d20+6)[*12*] bite
(1d20+6)[*9*] CC
(1d20+6)[*20*] trip (vs 18)
(1d6+3)[*4*] dmg
(1d6+3)[*6*] crit bonus

(1d20+6)[*22*] claw 1
(1d20+6)[*10*] CC
(1d3+3)[*5*] dmg
(1d3+3)[*4*] crit bonus

(1d20+6)[*17*] claw 2
(1d20+6)[*10*] CC
(1d3+3)[*6*] dmg
(1d3+3)[*6*] crit bonus

Gd1 vs Niccomo (AC 21)
(1d20+2)[*20*] attack
(1d20+2)[*7*] CC
(1d6+3)[*5*]
(1d6+3)[*4*]

GD2 vs Niccomo (AC 21)
(1d20+2)[*16*] attack
(1d20+2)[*10*] CC
(1d6+3)[*6*]
(1d6+3)[*9*]

GD3 vs Elicaryn (AC 20)
(1d20+2)[*16*] attack
(1d20+2)[*21*] CC
(1d6+3)[*9*]
(1d6+3)[*6*]

GD4 vs Elicaryn (AC 20)
(1d20+2)[*22*] attack
(1d20+2)[*22*] CC
(1d6+3)[*6*]
(1d6+3)[*5*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Tangle tooth: Will save vs DC 16 else nap time:
(1d20+2)[*16*]

----------


## Farmerbink

D1: vs Niccomo AC 17
(1d20+2)[*20*] bite
(1d20+2)[*4*] CC
(1d6+3)[*4*] dmg
(1d6+3)[*9*] dmg

D2: vs Niccomo AC 17
(1d20+2)[*13*] bite
(1d20+2)[*22*] CC
(1d6+3)[*9*] dmg
(1d6+3)[*6*] dmg

Tt: vs Elicaryn AC 20
(1d20+6)[*26*] bite
(1d20+6)[*25*] CC
(1d20+6)[*14*] trip
(1d6+3)[*7*] dmg
(1d6+3)[*6*] CB

vs Elicaryn AC 20
(1d20+6)[*12*] claw1
(1d20+6)[*16*] CC
(1d3+3)[*5*] dmg
(1d3+3)[*4*] CB

vs Elicaryn AC 20
(1d20+6)[*18*] claw2
(1d20+6)[*16*] CC
(1d3+3)[*4*] dmg
(1d3+3)[*5*] CB

----------


## Farmerbink

Elicaryn reflex: (1d20+4)[*24*] vs DC 14

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d2)[*2*] 1=Cade, 2=Vintr
(1d20+6)[*26*] bite
(1d20+6)[*24*] CC
(1d20+6)[*14*] trip
(1d6+3)[*6*] dmg
(1d6+3)[*5*] cbd

(1d2)[*1*] 1=Cade, 2=Vintr
(1d20+6)[*11*] claw1
(1d20+6)[*24*] CC
(1d3+3)[*6*] dmg
(1d3+3)[*4*] cbd

(1d2)[*2*] 1=Cade, 2=Vintr
(1d20+6)[*10*] claw2
(1d20+6)[*25*] CC
(1d3+3)[*4*] dmg
(1d3+3)[*6*] cbd

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*11*] init for the guys.

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*15*] vs 17 CMD to escape grapple

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20)[*7*] El
(1d20)[*17*] Way

----------


## Farmerbink

(2d6)[*9*]

(1d20)[*5*]
(1d20)[*5*]
(1d20)[*2*]
(1d20)[*3*]
(1d20)[*16*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+7)[*16*] vs morevek
(1d20+7)[*9*]CC
(2d4+3)[*10*] dmg
(2d4+3)[*9*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*7*] perception

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*25*] round two

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*11*] initiative

(1d20+5)[*18*]

----------


## Farmerbink

M1 will save vs DC12: (1d20+2)[*12*]

C1 vs M?
(1d20+8)[*13*] longsword
(1d20+8)[*27*] CC (27+)
(1d8+3)[*9*] dmg
(1d8+3)[*4*] crit bonus

C2 vs F:
(1d20+8)[*13*] longsword
(1d20+8)[*12*] CC (27+)
(1d8+3)[*4*] dmg
(1d8+3)[*11*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+11)[*27*] longsword
(1d20+11)[*26*] CC
(1d8+5)[*6*] dmg
(1d8+5)[*10*] crit bonus

(1d20+11)[*12*] longsword
(1d20+11)[*19*] CC
(1d8+5)[*6*] dmg
(1d8+5)[*9*] crit bonus

(1d20+4)[*20*] hoof
(1d20+4)[*24*] CC
(1d6+2)[*7*] dmg
(1d6+2)[*8*] CB

(1d20+4)[*21*] hoof
(1d20+4)[*15*] CC
(1d6+2)[*4*] dmg
(1d6+2)[*7*] CB

----------


## Farmerbink

G1: (1d20-1)[*3*] vs DC 16 else blinded for 3 rounds!
G2: (1d20-1)[*14*] vs DC 16 else blinded for 3 rounds!
G3: (1d20-1)[*8*] vs DC 16 else blinded for 3 rounds!
G4: (1d20-1)[*18*] vs DC 16 else blinded for 3 rounds!
G5: (1d20-1)[*5*] vs DC 16 else blinded for 3 rounds!
G6: (1d20-1)[*4*] vs DC 16 else blinded for 3 rounds!

GC1: (1d20+2)[*7*] vs DC 16 else blinded for 3 rounds!
GC2: (1d20+2)[*22*] vs DC 16 else blinded for 3 rounds!
GC3: (1d20+2)[*21*] vs DC 16 else blinded for 3 rounds!
GC4: (1d20+2)[*6*] vs DC 16 else blinded for 3 rounds!

----------


## Farmerbink

GC1 Climb: (1d20+2)[*16*]
GC4 Climb: (1d20+2)[*13*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Elicaryn AoO:
(1d20+4)[*9*] atk
(1d20+4)[*20*] CC (23+)
(1d6+4)[*10*] dmg
(1d6+4)[*5*] crit bonus

G4 is not blind: charge whoever's in front
(1d20+5)[*19*] atk
(1d20+5)[*10*] CC (24+)
(1d4+1)[*2*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*4*] crit bonus

G3 is blind: (1d20-1)[*11*] vs DC 10 to attack the front
(1d100)[*35*] concealment
(1d20+5)[*10*] charge
(1d20+5)[*6*] CC
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit bonus

If applicable:

G1 is blind: (1d20-1)[*12*] vs DC 10 to attack the front
(1d20+2)[*6*] acrobatics DC 10 to move
(1d100)[*96*] concealment
(1d20+5)[*20*] charge
(1d20+5)[*17*] CC
(1d4+1)[*2*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*2*] crit bonus

G2 is blind: (1d20-1)[*2*] vs DC 10 to attack the front
(1d20+2)[*6*] acrobatics DC 10 to move
(1d100)[*34*] concealment
(1d20+5)[*17*] charge
(1d20+5)[*14*] CC
(1d4+1)[*2*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*4*] crit bonus

G5 is blind: (1d20-1)[*3*] vs DC 10 to attack the front
(1d20+2)[*22*] acrobatics DC 10 to move
(1d100)[*93*] concealment
(1d20+3)[*11*] not charging
(1d20+3)[*18*] CC
(1d4+1)[*5*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit bonus

G6 is blind: (1d20-1)[*7*] vs DC 10 to attack the front
(1d20+2)[*4*] acrobatics DC 10 to move
(1d100)[*43*] concealment
(1d20+3)[*6*] not charging
(1d20+3)[*16*] CC
(1d4+1)[*5*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit bonus

G7 is not blind: 
(1d20+3)[*17*] not charging
(1d20+3)[*6*] CC
(1d4+1)[*5*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit bonus

G8 is not blind: 
(1d20+3)[*9*] not charging
(1d20+3)[*19*] CC
(1d4+1)[*2*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*5*] crit bonus

GC2 bow:
(1d20+2)[*18*] attack
(1d20+2)[*8*] CC
(1d4+1)[*5*] dmg
(2d4+2)[*9*] crit bonus

GC3 bow:
(1d20+2)[*14*] attack
(1d20+2)[*11*] CC
(1d4+1)[*5*] dmg
(2d4+2)[*6*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

Sleep DC 16:
G1: (1d20-1)[*12*]
G2: (1d20-1)[*17*]
G7: (1d20-1)[*17*]
GC3(1d20+2)[*10*]

----------


## Farmerbink

G2 potential attack:
(1d20-1)[*19*] vs DC 10 to target
(1d20+2)[*13*] vs DC 10 to move
(1d100)[*62*] concealment
(1d20+5)[*15*] charge
(1d20+5)[*24*] CC
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*2*] crit bonus

G5 potential attack:
(1d20-1)[*19*] vs DC 10 to target
(1d20+2)[*6*] vs DC 10 to move
(1d100)[*11*] concealment
(1d20+5)[*21*] charge
(1d20+5)[*18*] CC
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*4*] crit bonus

G6: Move action to stand up,
(1d20-1)[*1*] vs DC 10 to target
(1d20+2)[*20*] vs DC 10 to move

GC1: drop and shoot
(1d20+6)[*14*] bow
(1d20+6)[*12*] CC
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(2d4+2)[*7*] crit bonus

GC2: shoot
(1d20+6)[*16*] bow
(1d20+6)[*21*] CC
(1d4+1)[*5*] dmg
(2d4+2)[*8*] crit bonus

GC4: drop and shoot
(1d20+6)[*10*] bow
(1d20+6)[*9*] CC
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(2d4+2)[*4*] crit bonus

GW: whip trip!
(1d20+5)[*14*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Will vs DC 16
G6: (1d20-1)[*9*]
GC2: (1d20+2)[*15*]
GC4: (1d20+2)[*22*]
GW: (1d20+3)[*5*]

G6 is blind: (1d20)[*18*] vs DC 10 to attack the front
(1d20+2)[*10*] acrobatics DC 10 to move
(1d100)[*10*] concealment
(1d20+3)[*10*] not charging
(1d20+3)[*7*] CC
(1d4+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*5*] crit bonus

GW casts hideous laughter at Elicaryn:
(1d20+3)[*5*] vs DC 13

GC2: shoot bow
(1d20+6)[*16*]
(1d20+6)[*24*]
(1d4+1)[*3*]
(2d4+2)[*7*]

GC4: shoot bow
(1d20+6)[*21*]
(1d20+6)[*17*]
(1d4+1)[*3*]
(2d4+2)[*6*]

R: attack Elicaryn (charge if able)
(1d20+11)[*18*]
(1d20+11)[*27*] CC
(1d4+5)[*7*] dmg
(1d4+5)[*6*] dmg

S: attack ELicaryn (ditto)
(1d20+2)[*9*]
(1d20+2)[*17*]
(2d4+1)[*8*]
(2d4+1)[*6*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+2)[*9*] will vs DC 16 else slumber
(1d20+4)[*12*] to fast dismount

----------


## Farmerbink

Ripfoot save vs Evil Eye:
(1d20+2)[*19*]

GW Whip trip vs Vintr:
(1d20+5)[*20*]

GC2: attack Vintr:
(1d20+5)[*12*] chopper
(1d20+5)[*24*] CC
(1d8+2)[*5*] dmg
(1d8+2)[*8*] 

Ripnugget attack Elicaryn:
(1d20+11)[*17*] attack
(1d20+11)[*30*] CC
(1d4+6)[*10*] dmg
(1d4+6)[*7*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

G1:
(1d20+3)[*13*]
(1d20+3)[*22*]
(1d4+1)[*4*]
(1d4+1)[*5*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Rip nugget will vs misfortune: (1d20+2)[*13*]

----------


## Farmerbink

GC2: AoO Niccomo: (AC 20)
(1d20+5)[*12*]
(1d20+5)[*7*] CC
(1d8+2)[*3*] dmg
(1d8+2)[*9*]

G1 AoO
(1d20+3)[*7*]
(1d20+3)[*16*]
(1d4+1)[*5*]
(1d4+1)[*4*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Rip nugget: Take worst roll in each case
(1d20+13)[*19*] fast mount
(1d20+13)[*33*] fast mount

if possible, charge Niccomo.  If not, attack:

(1d20+8)[*15*] attack
(1d20+8)[*26*] misfortune

(1d20+8)[*12*] C
(1d20+8)[*10*] misfortune

(1d4+5)[*6*] dmg
(1d4+5)[*9*] crit bonus

G1:
(1d20+3)[*17*]
(1d20+3)[*16*]
(1d4+1)[*4*]
(1d4+1)[*5*]

GC2:
(1d20+5)[*15*]
(1d20+5)[*20*]
(1d8+2)[*9*]
(1d8+2)[*10*]

GW: (Niccomo)
(1d20+5)[*20*]

----------


## Farmerbink

W will save vs evil eye: (1d20+3)[*20*] vs DC 16
(-2 to saves)

AoOs:
stickfoot:
(1d20+2)[*21*] bite (vs 18)
(1d20+2)[*3*]
(2d4+1)[*9*] dmg
(2d4+1)[*6*] crit bonus

Ripnugget:
(1d20+11)[*27*] 
(1d20+11)[*21*] misfortune

(1d20+11)[*30*] 
(1d20+11)[*18*] misfortune

(1d4+6)[*8*] dgm
(1d4+6)[*8*] Crit

GC2 attack Vintr:
(1d20+5)[*15*]
(1d20+5)[*11*]
(1d8+2)[*5*] dmg
(1d8+2)[*6*] CB

GC4 vs Niccomo: (22)
(1d20+5)[*24*]
(1d20+5)[*19*]
(1d8+2)[*3*] dmg
(1d8+2)[*3*] CB

SF vs Niccomo: (22)
(1d20+2)[*15*] bite (vs 18)
(1d20+2)[*19*]
(2d4+1)[*4*] dmg
(2d4+1)[*7*] crit bonus

RN vs Niccomo (22):
(1d20+11)[*24*] 
(1d20+11)[*15*] misfortune
(1d20+11)[*22*] 
(1d20+11)[*31*] misfortune

(1d4+6)[*10*] dgm
(1d4+6)[*8*] Crit

GW silent image: DC 16 to ID
Cade Spellcraft:(1d20+7)[*27*]
Yen Spellcraft: (1d20+8)[*26*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Yen will save: (1d20+7)[*26*]
Cade will save: (1d20+8)[*17*]
vs DC 12

----------


## Farmerbink

Yen ray: (1d20+3)[*21*] (touch AC 15)
WC fort save: (1d20+1)[*8*] vs DC 15

----------


## Farmerbink

GW: trip Niccomo:
(1d20+6)[*21*]

GC4: attack Cade (AC 18)
(1d20+5)[*7*] 
(1d20+5)[*22*] CC
(1d8+2)[*4*] dmg
[roll]1d2+[2/roll] crit bonus

Stickfoot:
(1d20+3)[*5*] bite
(1d20+3)[*23*] CC
(2d4+2)[*8*] dmg
(2d4+2)[*10*] CB

RN: vs Cade (AC 18)
(1d20+11)[*16*] attack
(1d20+11)[*22*] misfortune

(1d20+11)[*28*] CC
(1d20+11)[*27*] MF

(1d4+6)[*9*]
(1d4+6)[*8*] CB

----------


## Farmerbink

GW AoO:
(1d20+5)[*21*] vs AC 16
(1d20+5)[*11*] CC
(1d4+1)[*2*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*2*] CB

RN save: (1d20)[*13*] (probably w/ penalties)

----------


## Farmerbink

GW: attack Niccomo: (AC 20)
(1d20+5)[*18*]
(1d20+5)[*17*]
(1d4+1)[*3*]
(1d4+1)[*5*]

GC4: attack Cade (AC 18)
(1d20+5)[*15*]
(1d20+5)[*21*]
(1d8+1)[*5*]
(1d8+1)[*4*] crit bonus

Stickfoot:
(1d20+3)[*13*]
(1d20+3)[*7*]
(2d4+2)[*7*] dmg
(2d4+2)[*10*] dmg

RN: vs Cade (AC 22)
(1d20+11)[*30*]
(1d20+11)[*24*] misfortune

(1d20+11)[*18*]
(1d20+11)[*20*]

(1d4+6)[*10*]
(1d4+6)[*8*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*9*] Waylan init
(1d20+2)[*13*] Aurora init
(1d20+4)[*12*] Elrembriel init
(1d20+4)[*8*] Morevek init
(1d20+8)[*12*] Filiburn init

(1d20-1)[*16*] V init

Filburn charge:
(1d20+11)[*30*]
(1d20+11)[*26*] (30+)
(1d8+6)[*12*] dmg
(2d8+12)[*22*] bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d8+1)[*8*] DC 16

(1d20)[*12*]
(1d20)[*1*]
(1d20)[*6*]

----------


## Farmerbink

GW CLW on Ripnugget:
(1d8+1)[*6*]

GC4: attack Cade (AC 18)
(1d20+4)[*13*]
(1d20+4)[*16*]
(1d8)[*8*]
(1d8)[*5*] crit bonus

Stickfoot:
(1d20+2)[*11*]
(1d20+2)[*8*]
(2d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(2d4+1)[*4*] dmg

RN: vs Cade (AC 22)
(1d20+8)[*21*]
(1d20+8)[*14*] misfortune

(1d20+8)[*25*]
(1d20+8)[*9*]

(1d4+5)[*6*]
(1d4+5)[*6*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+8)[*21*] Cade AoO
(1d20+8)[*15*]
(1d6+3)[*8*]
(1d6+3)[*7*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d100)[*63*]
(1d100)[*51*]
(1d100)[*86*]
(1d100)[*8*]
(1d100)[*34*]
(1d100)[*94*]

----------


## Farmerbink

GW cast hideous laughter on Cade
(1d20+4)[*15*] vs DC 12

GC4: attack Cade (AC 18)
(2d20)[*4*][*11*](15) (+4)
(2d8)[*5*][*7*](12)

Stickfoot:
(2d20)[*19*][*8*](27) (+2)
(4d4)[*1*][*4*][*1*][*4*](10) (2d4+1)

RN: vs Cade (AC 22)
(2d20)[*7*][*11*](18) (+8) (misfortune) atk

(2d20)[*20*][*20*](40) (+8) (misfortune) CC

(2d4)[*3*][*3*](6) (+5)

----------


## Farmerbink

T2: (1d20+4)[*7*] rapier vs Irabeth: AC 21
(1d20+4)[*20*] CC
(1d6+1)[*6*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*7*] CB

T3: (1d20+4)[*8*] rapier vs Aurora: AC 23
(1d20+4)[*23*] CC
(1d6+1)[*2*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*6*] CB

T4: (1d20+5)[*24*] crossbow vs Irabeth: AC 21
(1d20+5)[*13*] CC
(1d8+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d8+1)[*6*] CB

T5: cast darkness

T6: (1d20+4)[*20*] short sword vs Irabeth: AC 21
(1d20+4)[*23*]
(1d6+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*2*] CB

----------


## Farmerbink

Irabeth vs T3:
(1d20+11)[*29*] vs AC 17
(1d20+11)[*21*] CC (30+)
(1d8+4)[*8*] dmg
(1d8+4)[*12*] CB

----------


## Farmerbink

T3 AoO vs Morevek: AC 21
(1d20+4)[*6*] rapier
(1d20+4)[*17*] CC (22+)
(1d6+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*2*] CB

T2 vs Irabeth: AC 21
(1d20+4)[*18*] rapier
(1d20+4)[*22*] CC (22+)
(1d6+1)[*5*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*4*] CB

T3 vs Irabeth: AC 21
(1d20+6)[*25*] rapier
(1d20+6)[*26*] CC (24+)
(1d6+1)[*6*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*3*] CB
(1d6)[*3*] sneak attack

T4 vs Elrembriel: AC 17
(1d20+5)[*20*]
(1d20+5)[*14*]
(1d8+1)[*6*]
(1d8+1)[*7*]

T5 vs Irabeth: AC 21
(1d20+5)[*24*] short sword
(1d20+4)[*9*] CC (24+)
(1d6+1)[*7*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*3*] CB

T6 vs Irabeth: AC 21
(1d20+5)[*12*] short sword
(1d20+5)[*21*] CC (24+)
(1d6+1)[*2*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*5*] CB

(1d20+5)[*9*] dagger
(1d20+5)[*24*] CC (24+)
(1d4+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*2*] CB

----------


## Farmerbink

Irabeth LoH:
(2d6)[*6*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*18*] attack
(1d20+5)[*8*]
(1d6+2)[*5*] dmg
(1d6+2)[*5*] CB

(1d20+5)[*17*] attack
(1d20+5)[*12*]
(1d6+2)[*7*] dmg
(1d6+2)[*8*] CB

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*16*] ST
(1d20+11)[*24*] Per

----------


## Farmerbink

Abrik fort vs touch of fatigue: DC 15
(1d20+5)[*25*] 

A1: vs Aurora (AC 23)
(1d20+9)[*22*] bite
(1d20+9)[*22*] CC
(1d6+3)[*7*] dmg
(1d6+3)[*6*] crit
Aurora fort vs Mutilation: (1d20+7)[*26*] vs DC 14 else -1 cha

A2: vs Aurora (AC 23)
(1d20+9)[*28*] bite
(1d20+9)[*22*] CC
(1d6+3)[*7*] dmg
(1d6+3)[*6*] crit
Aurora fort vs Mutilation: (1d20+7)[*11*] vs DC 14 else -1 cha

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+2)[*5*] vs evil eye (else ac -2 for 3 rounds)

----------


## Farmerbink

Vintr AoO:
(1d20+6)[*15*] vs AC 13
(1d20+6)[*7*] CC
(1d6+1)[*7*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*4*] crit
(1d6)[*2*] chaos

Brut attack Vintr
(1d20+9)[*21*] flail
(1d20+9)[*10*] CC (28+)
(1d10+8)[*14*] dmg
(1d10+8)[*16*] CC

Goblins 3 and 4
(1d20+2)[*10*]
(1d20+2)[*17*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*2*]

(1d20+2)[*14*]
(1d20+2)[*18*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+7)[*10*] vs Filburn (flat-footed)
(3d6+2)[*11*] dmg
DC 14 for half
(1d20+4)[*17*] A reflex
(1d20+8)[*15*] M reflex
(1d20+4)[*7*] I reflex

----------


## Farmerbink

F reflex (1d20+6)[*17*] stuff

----------


## Farmerbink

Cultists readied attacks:

(1d20+5)[*10*] attack
(1d10+3)[*12*] damage

(1d20+5)[*16*] attack
(1d10+3)[*7*] damage

(1d20+5)[*9*] attack
(1d10+3)[*8*] damage

If there's a critical threat, this is the confirmation:
(1d20+5)[*6*] CC (25)
(2d10+6)[*21*] damage

----------


## Farmerbink

AOOS:
(1d20+5)[*15*]
(1d10+2)[*9*]

(1d20+5)[*15*]
(1d10+2)[*10*]

(1d20+5)[*20*]
(1d10+2)[*3*]

CC:(1d20+5)[*15*]
(1d10+2)[*12*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Irabeth heals: (2d6)[*6*]

save vs touch of fatigue:
(1d20+4)[*7*] vs dc 15

Aurora attacks C3: (AC 15)
(1d20+7)[*20*] radiance
(1d20+7)[*20*] CC (26, x2)
(1d8+4)[*11*] dmg
(1d8+4)[*5*] CB

C2 vs Filburn: (AC 17)
(1d20+5)[*7*] glaive
(1d20+5)[*14*] CC (x3)
(2d4+3)[*9*] dmg
(6d4+9)[*20*] CB

C3 channels negative energy: DC 12 to half damage
(1d6)[*2*]

(1d20+7)[*17*] W will
(1d20+7)[*11*] A will
(1d20+5)[*20*] E will
(1d20+6)[*18*] M will
(1d20+4)[*15*] F will
(1d20+7)[*13*] I will

O lobs another bomb, at Irabeth: (AC 21)
(1d20+7)[*19*] attack
(1d20+7)[*27*] CC
(3d6+2)[*10*] dmg
(3d6+2)[*12*] CB

(1d20+5)[*13*] W ref
(1d20+4)[*14*] A ref
(1d20+4)[*15*] E ref
(1d20+8)[*28*] M ref
(1d20+6)[*11*] F ref
(1d20+4)[*17*] I reflex

----------


## Farmerbink

Aurora full attack vs O: (AC 23)
(1d20+7)[*27*] radiance
(1d20+7)[*18*] CC (26+, x2)
(1d8+5)[*6*] dmg
(1d8+5)[*10*] CB

(1d20+6)[*13*] shield: (AC 23)
(1d20+6)[*13*] CC (26, x2)
(1d4+2)[*6*] dmg
(1d4+2)[*6*] CB

Irabeth attack vs O: 
(1d20+9)[*11*] longsword power attack
(1d20+9)[*11*] CC (28+, x2)
(1d8+8)[*14*] dmg
(1d8+8)[*13*] crit bonus

O if he survives: smoke bomb, move to S/26 if possible

----------


## Farmerbink

Aurora AOO:
(1d20+7)[*15*]
(1d8)[*6*]

Irabeth AoO:
(1d20+9)[*19*]
(1d8)[*4*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*8*] vs 15

----------


## Farmerbink

Several concealment checks:
(1d100)[*74*]
(1d100)[*92*]
(1d100)[*28*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*18*] acrobatics

----------


## Farmerbink

Aurora full attack vs O: (AC 23)
(1d20+7)[*8*] radiance
(1d20+7)[*20*] CC (26+, x2)
(1d100)[*2*] concealment
(1d8+5)[*10*]
(1d8+5)[*6*]

(1d20+6)[*26*] radiance
(1d20+6)[*11*] 
(1d100)[*18*] concealment
(1d8+2)[*9*]
(1d8+2)[*6*]

(1d20+11)[*31*] longsword
(1d20+11)[*18*] CC (30, x2)
(1d100)[*35*] concealment
(1d8+2)[*6*]
(1d8+2)[*10*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn AoO:
(1d20+9)[*14*]
(1d8+7)[*12*]
(1d100)[*76*]

Aurora AoO:
(1d20+7)[*14*]
(1d100)[*68*]
(1d8+5)[*12*]

Irabeth AoO:
(1d20+11)[*22*]
(1d100)[*33*]
(1d8+2)[*10*]

----------


## Farmerbink

O OOC vs W (AC 18)
(1d20+5)[*7*] dagger
(1d20+5)[*9*] CC
(2d4)[*3*][*4*](7)

Waylan concealment
(1d100)[*26*]

----------


## Farmerbink

M OoC vos O (AC 23)
(1d20+10)[*23*]
(1d20+10)[*11*]
(1d100)[*36*] concealment
(1d8+4)[*9*]
(1d8+4)[*9*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*5*] vs 10
(1d3)[*3*]
(1d3)[*3*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Reflex saves vs DC 16
(1d20)[*9*]
(1d20)[*12*]
(1d20)[*16*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*15*]
(1d20+3)[*9*]
(1d8+1)[*5*]
(1d8+1)[*8*]

(1d20+3)[*21*]
(1d20+3)[*10*]
(1d8+1)[*2*]
(1d8+1)[*2*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20)[*8*] vs DC 10 acrobatics

----------


## Farmerbink

Dretch AoO vs Morevek (AC 21)
(1d20+4)[*21*]
(1d20+4)[*23*]
(1d4+1)[*5*]
(1d4+1)[*4*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Aurora lucerne hammer vs dretch 1
(1d20+8)[*21*]
(1d20+8)[*26*]
(1d12+6)[*10*]
(1d12+6)[*14*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Tiefling bolt vs Elrembriel:
(1d20+3)[*6*]
(1d20+3)[*16*]
(1d8+1)[*9*]
(1d8+1)[*2*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Elrembriel save vs cause fear: DC 11
(1d20+9)[*21*]

All save vs stinking cloud (DC 13)
(1d20+5)[*14*] W fort
(1d20+7)[*13*] A fort
(1d20+1)[*21*] E fort
(1d20+6)[*17*] M fort
(1d20+4)[*21*] F fort
(1d20)[*2*] Irabeth fort

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+7)[*12*] A fort vs DC 13
(1d20+4)[*19*] F fort vs DC 13

(1d20+3)[*6*] T crossbow vs Morevek
(1d20+3)[*10*] CC
(2d8)[*8*][*5*](13)

(1d20+4)[*20*] D1 claw1 vs Morevek
(1d20+4)[*17*] CC
(1d4+1)[*5*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*4*] CB

(1d20+4)[*19*] D1 claw2 vs Morevek
(1d20+4)[*24*] CC
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*4*] CB

(1d20+4)[*6*] D1 bite vs Morevek
(1d20+4)[*16*] CC
(1d4+1)[*5*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*5*] CB


(1d20+4)[*12*] D2 claw1 vs Morevek
(1d20+4)[*11*] CC
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*4*] CB

(1d20+4)[*14*] D2 claw2 vs Morevek
(1d20+4)[*6*] CC
(1d4+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*5*] CB

(1d20+4)[*8*] D2 bite vs Morevek
(1d20+4)[*13*] CC
(1d4+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*5*] CB

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+9)[*22*] Radiance
(1d20+9)[*29*]
(1d8+5)[*8*]
(1d8+5)[*8*]

(1d20+8)[*18*] Shield
(1d20+8)[*10*]
(1d4+2)[*5*]
(1d4+2)[*6*]

Irabeth vs the most injured one:
(1d20+7)[*14*] power attack
(1d20+7)[*14*]
(1d8+8)[*15*] dmg
(1d8+8)[*9*] crit

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*13*] claw AoO
(1d20+4)[*12*] claw AoO
(1d4+1)[*5*]
(1d4+1)[*5*]

(1d20+4)[*19*] claw AoO
(1d20+4)[*5*] claw AoO
(1d4+1)[*4*]
(1d4+1)[*3*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*19*] Claw 1 vs Aurora (23)
(1d20+4)[*12*]
(1d4+1)[*4*]
(1d4+1)[*5*]

(1d20+4)[*9*] Claw 2 vs Aurora
(1d20+4)[*17*]
(1d4+1)[*2*]
(1d4+1)[*4*]

(1d20+4)[*8*] Bite vs Aurora
(1d20+4)[*15*]
(1d4+1)[*4*]
(1d4+1)[*3*]

(1d20+3)[*8*] vs F (21)
(1d20+3)[*21*]
(2d8)[*2*][*3*](5)

(1d20+3)[*12*] vs F (21)
(1d20+3)[*6*]
(2d8)[*4*][*3*](7)

(1d20+3)[*17*] vs F (21)
(1d20+3)[*6*]
(2d8)[*2*][*4*](6)

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*20*] vs 16
(1d6)[*1*]

(1d20+3)[*7*] vs 16
(1d6)[*3*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*13*]
(1d20+4)[*16*]
(1d4+1)[*2*]
(1d4+1)[*3*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*16*]
(1d20+3)[*10*]
(1d8)[*3*]
(1d8)[*2*]

(1d20+3)[*16*]
(1d20+3)[*8*]
(1d8)[*6*]
(1d8)[*8*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*8*] scythe
(1d20+5)[*25*] scythe CC
(2d4+3)[*7*] dmg
(6d4+9)[*27*] crit

(2d6)[*5*]


(1d20+7)[*14*] W will
(1d20+7)[*23*] A will
(1d20+5)[*10*] E will
(1d20+6)[*24*] M will
(1d20+4)[*13*] F will

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d6)[*3*]

(1d20+3)[*8*]
(1d6)[*1*]

(1d20+3)[*12*]
(1d6)[*4*]

(1d20+5)[*16*] scythe
(1d20+5)[*17*]
(2d4+3)[*8*]
(6d4+9)[*25*]

(1d20+5)[*8*] with cover
(1d20+5)[*21*]
(2d4+3)[*7*]
(6d4+9)[*22*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(2d6)[*5*]

DC 11
(1d20+7)[*20*] W will
(1d20+7)[*16*] A will
(1d20+5)[*10*] E will
(1d20+6)[*12*] M will
(1d20+4)[*19*] F will

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d8+1)[*6*] cure on wounded cultist

(1d20+4)[*9*] short sword vs Morevek
(1d20+4)[*13*] short sword vs Morevek
(1d6+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*4*] CB
(1d6)[*3*] sneak

(1d20+4)[*9*] dagger vs Morevek
(1d20+4)[*5*] dagger vs Morevek
(1d4+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] CB
(1d6)[*1*] sneak

(1d20+6)[*9*] rapier
(1d20+6)[*19*] CC
(1d6+1)[*3*]
(1d6+1)[*3*]
(1d6)[*4*] sneak

T11: crossbow vs Aurora
(1d20+3)[*9*]
(1d20+3)[*7*]
(2d8)[*7*][*1*](8)

T12: crossbow vs Aurora
(1d20+3)[*19*]
(1d20+3)[*6*]
(2d8)[*7*][*6*](13)

Cultist touch of evil vs Morevek
(1d20+3)[*18*] vs touch

Cultist cause fear vs Morevek
(1d20+6)[*9*] M will

----------


## Farmerbink

cause fear duration: (1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Cultist scythes (1 vs Morevek, 1 vs Aurora)
(1d20+5)[*25*]
(1d20+5)[*6*]
(2d4+3)[*9*]
(6d4+9)[*27*]

(1d20+5)[*22*]
(1d20+5)[*10*]
(2d4+3)[*7*]
(6d4+9)[*22*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+9)[*10*] sense motive vs Arcturus

----------


## Farmerbink

Will saves vs Color Spray: DC 16

(1d20+5)[*24*] C4
(1d20+5)[*9*] C8
(1d20+5)[*15*] C5
(1d20+1)[*12*] T10

----------


## Farmerbink

(2d4)[*6*]C8
(2d4)[*5*]C5
(2d4)[*5*]T10

(1d4)[*2*]C8
(1d4)[*1*]C5
(1d4)[*3*]T10

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d100)[*88*] concealment vs T10

----------


## Farmerbink

C5 AoO vs Aurora
(1d20+5)[*21*] vs 23
(1d20+5)[*23*]
(1d100)[*8*] concealment
(2d4+3)[*7*]
(6d4+9)[*23*]


T9 AoO vs Aurora 
(1d20+4)[*19*] vs 23
(1d20+4)[*17*] CC
(1d6+1)[*2*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*4*] CB
(1d6)[*2*] Sneak

----------


## Farmerbink

T11 vs Elrembriel
(1d20+3)[*10*]
(1d20+3)[*11*]
(2d8)[*8*][*3*](11)

T12 vs Elrembriel
(1d20+3)[*16*]
(1d20+3)[*16*]
(2d8)[*2*][*4*](6)

C4 vs Aurora
(1d20+5)[*23*]
(1d20+5)[*9*]
(1d100)[*7*]
(2d4+3)[*8*]
(6d4+9)[*24*]

C7 vs Aurora
(1d20+5)[*19*]
(1d20+5)[*18*]
(1d100)[*29*]
(2d4+3)[*5*]
(6d4+9)[*23*]

----------


## Farmerbink

T8 vs Aurora:
(1d20+5)[*6*] vs 23
(1d20+5)[*10*] vs 23
(1d6+1)[*5*]
(1d6+1)[*5*]
(1d6)[*5*]

(1d20+5)[*10*] vs 23
(1d20+5)[*19*] vs 23
(1d4+1)[*2*]
(1d4+1)[*2*]
(1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+2)[*9*] reflex vs grease

----------


## Farmerbink

Vintr AoO:
(1d20+6)[*19*]
(1d20+6)[*9*]
(1d6+1)[*4*]
(1d6+1)[*5*]

----------


## Farmerbink

T11 vs Elrembriel
(1d20+3)[*13*]
(1d20+3)[*10*]
(2d8)[*7*][*5*](12)

T12 vs Elrembriel
(1d20+3)[*7*]
(1d20+3)[*11*]
(2d8)[*3*][*1*](4)

Fil will save vs C4
(1d20+8)[*17*] vs 12
else (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+7)[*23*] sword
(1d20+7)[*14*] CC (26+
(1d10+11)[*19*] dmg
(1d10+11)[*18*] CB

----------


## Farmerbink

readied attack:
(1d20+7)[*27*]
(1d20+7)[*10*]
(1d10+9)[*10*] dmg
(1d10+9)[*10*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

T11 vs Elrembriel
(1d20+3)[*13*]
(1d20+3)[*16*]
(2d8)[*6*][*8*](14)

T12 vs Elrembriel
(1d20+3)[*23*]
(1d20+3)[*12*]
(2d8)[*8*][*4*](12)


(2d6)[*9*]
(1d20+7)[*19*] W will
(1d20+7)[*25*] A will
(1d20+5)[*22*] E will
(1d20+6)[*16*] M will
(1d20+4)[*18*] F will

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*12*] scythe
(1d20+5)[*13*]
(2d4+3)[*9*]
(6d4+9)[*21*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+7)[*18*]
(1d20+7)[*25*]
(1d20+7)[*9*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Vintr reflex: DC 15 (1d20+5)[*10*]

If failed: round 1a: (1d20+8)[*27*] 
(1d20+8)[*15*] 
(3d10)[*7*][*3*][*10*](20)

Round 1b:
(1d20+8)[*23*] 
(1d20+8)[*27*] 
(3d10)[*5*][*7*][*6*](18)

round 2a: (1d20+8)[*20*] 
(1d20+8)[*27*] 
(3d10)[*1*][*9*][*9*](19)

round 2b: (1d20+8)[*21*] 
(1d20+8)[*22*] 
(3d10)[*3*][*10*][*6*](19)

(1d20+5)[*7*] reflex
(2d6)[*5*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+7)[*24*]
(1d20+7)[*9*]
(1d20+7)[*19*]
Vs like 21?

----------


## Farmerbink

(2d6)[*7*] dmg

(1d20+4)[*13*] E ref
(1d20+8)[*16*] M ref
DC 15 for half

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*23*]
(1d20+4)[*12*] CC
(1d6+4)[*10*] dmg
(1d6+4)[*6*] crit bonus

(1d20+6)[*8*] fort vs DC 15

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d3)[*2*] FF onset

(1d20+7)[*21*] fort vs DC 15
(1d20+7)[*18*] fort vs DC 15

----------


## Farmerbink

D1 vs Morevek: (1d4)[*4*] until next breath weapon
(1d20+4)[*5*]
(1d20+4)[*11*]
(1d6+4)[*5*]
(1d6+4)[*8*]

D2 vs Filburn (flat footed)
(1d20+4)[*6*]
(1d20+4)[*19*]
(1d6+4)[*6*]
(1d6+4)[*7*]

D3 breath vs Filburn
(2d6)[*8*]
(1d20+6)[*15*] F ref vs DC 15

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*10*] bite vs Fil flat-footed 
(1d20+4)[*24*]
(1d6+4)[*7*]
(1d6+4)[*5*]
(1d20+4)[*21*] F fort

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+10)[*12*] charge gore attack vs Filburn 
(1d20+10)[*22*] CC
(3d6+4)[*12*] dmg
(3d6+4)[*12*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+10)[*20*] halberd vs Morevek (AoO)
(1d20+10)[*26*] CC
(1d10+4)[*12*] dmg
(2d10+8)[*14*] crit bonus
(1d20)[*6*] fort save

(1d20+10)[*15*] halberd vs Filburn
(1d20+10)[*11*] CC
(1d10+4)[*8*] dmg
(2d10+8)[*24*] crit bonus
(1d20)[*16*] fort save

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+8)[*25*] LH aoo
(1d20+8)[*21*] CC
(1d12+6)[*8*] dmg
(1d12+6)[*10*] dmg

(1d20+11)[*29*] gore/charge vs Aurora
(1d20+11)[*24*] CC (29+)
(1d6+3)[*5*] dmg
(1d6+3)[*6*] bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

Irabeth vs P:
(1d20+9)[*12*] power attack
(1d20+9)[*25*] CC (28+)
(1d8+8)[*11*] dmg
(1d8+8)[*10*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*17*] fort save vs touch of fatigue

----------


## Farmerbink

L ray of E vs Nic:
(1d20+5)[*15*] vs touch
(1d6+2)[*7*] str lost
(1d20+3)[*22*] fort vs DC 14 to half

B cast shatter vs Nic's weapon:
(1d20+2)[*20*] will vs 15 else weapon go pop

AoO:
(1d20+4)[*20*] vs N
(1d20+4)[*11*] CC
(2d4+1)[*4*] dmg
(4d4+2)[*8*] crit
(1d20+9)[*28*] concentration

Yeth attack Nic:
(1d20+7)[*27*] bite
(1d20+7)[*22*] CC
(2d6+4)[*11*] dmg
(2d6+4)[*11*] CB
(1d20+2)[*22*] will vs 14 else shaken

----------


## Farmerbink

AoO vs Yeth:
(1d20+4)[*17*]
(1d20+4)[*11*]
(2d4+1)[*6*] dmg
(4d4+2)[*12*] CB

----------


## Farmerbink

Yeth AoO: (1d20+7)[*24*]
(1d20+7)[*9*]
(2d6+4)[*15*] dmg
(2d6+4)[*14*] CB

----------


## Farmerbink

(2d6)[*8*] falling damage for Nualia

----------


## Farmerbink

attack Ely
(1d20+7)[*11*]
(1d20+7)[*18*]
(2d6+4)[*9*]
(2d6+4)[*12*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Peryton: (1d20+7)[*19*] vs 15 else touch of fatigue

Irabeth vs P: (1d20+9)[*28*]
(1d20+9)[*26*]
(1d8+8)[*13*] dmg
(1d8+8)[*11*] crit bonus

P attacks whoever has hit hardest:
(1d20+9)[*22*] gore
(1d20+9)[*25*] CC (27+)
(1d6+3)[*7*] dmg
(1d6+3)[*5*] crit bonus

(1d20+3)[*10*] hoof1
(1d20+3)[*6*] CC (23+)
(1d4+1)[*2*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*5*] crit bonus

(1d20+3)[*16*] hoof2
(1d20+3)[*17*] CC (23+)
(1d4+1)[*3*] dmg
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit bonus

Schir attacks Filburn:
(1d20+10)[*16*] Halberd
(1d20+10)[*25*] CC (30+)
(1d10+4)[*14*] dmg
(2d10+8)[*22*] crit bonus
(1d20)[*18*] Fil fort

(1d20+3)[*22*] gore
(1d20+3)[*23*] CC (23+)
(1d6+1)[*5*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*2*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

Schir fort vs fatigue: (1d20+6)[*9*] vs 15

(1d20+10)[*20*] vs Morevek
(1d20+10)[*11*] CC
(1d10+4)[*9*] dmg
(1d10+4)[*8*] crit bonus
(1d20)[*14*] M fort

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+10)[*17*] halberd vs Filburn
(1d20+10)[*25*] CC
(1d10+4)[*6*] dmg
(2d10+8)[*20*] CB
(1d20)[*9*] fort

(1d20+3)[*20*] gore
(1d20+3)[*23*] gore CC
(1d6+3)[*8*] dmg
(1d6+3)[*8*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+7)[*18*] bite
(1d20+7)[*22*] CC
(2d6+4)[*12*] dmg
(2d6+4)[*7*] crit bonus
(1d20)[*20*] will else shaken

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+10)[17] halberd vs Filburn
(1d20+10)[25] CC
(1d10+4)[6] dmg
(2d10+8)[20] CB
(1d20)[9] fort

(1d20+10)[*25*] vs A (AoO)
(1d20+10)[*24*] CC
(1d10+4)[*10*] dmg
(2d10+8)[*21*] crit

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20)[*16*] fort

(1d20+10)[*30*] bardiche
(1d20+10)[*29*] CC
(1d10+4)[*7*]dmg
(1d10+4)[*5*]
(1d20)[*17*] will?

(1d20)[*10*] longsword
(1d20)[*18*] CC
(2d8)[*5*][*7*](12)

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*8*] 
(1d20+3)[*16*]
(1d6+1)[*6*]
(1d6+1)[*7*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d10+4)[*6*] roar crit

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*13*] vs DC 15

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*8*] str check vs dc 17

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+9)[*29*] bardiche
(1d10+3)[*5*]
(1d20+9)[*20*] bardiche
(2d10+6)[*11*]

(1d20+2)[*19*]gore
(1d6+1)[*4*]
(1d20+2)[*18*]gore
(1d6+1)[*6*]

Irabeth: (1d20+11)[*30*] longsword
(1d20+11)[*28*] longsword
(1d8+8)[*10*] dmg
(1d8+8)[*13*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*12*] fort vs DC 15, else afflicted with gray pox

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*11*] vs DC 17

(1d20+3)[*4*] vs DC 20
(1d20+3)[*21*] vs DC 20

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+9)[*18*] bardiche
(1d10+3)[*8*]
(1d20+9)[*12*]bardiche
[roll]2d10+6)[/roll]

(1d20+2)[*21*]gore
(1d6+1)[*5*]
(1d20+2)[*8*]gore
(1d6+1)[*3*]

Irabeth: (1d20+11)[*26*]longsword
(1d20+11)[*30*] longsword
(1d8+8)[*12*]] dmg
(1d8+8)[*9*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*9*] vs DC 11

(1d20+3)[*20*] A will
(1d20+5)[*19*] V will
(1d20+4)[*14*] C will
(1d20+3)[*4*] E will

(1d20+3)[*20*] A will
(1d20+5)[*9*] V will
(1d20+4)[*17*] C will
(1d20+3)[*4*] E will

(2d4)[*5*]
(2d4)[*4*]
(2d4)[*6*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+7)[*22*]
(1d20+7)[*18*]
(2d6+4)[*11*]
(2d6+4)[*13*]
(1d20+7)[*25*] trip

----------


## Farmerbink

Yeah aOO: (1d20+5)[*18*] vs Arcturus
(2d6+4)[*10*] dmg
(1d20+5)[*13*] trip

Attack: (1d20+5)[*6*] vs Cade
(2d6+4)[*9*] dmg
(1d20+5)[*22*] trip

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*20*] str
(1d20+3)[*14*] str

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*9*] str
(1d20+3)[*4*] str

(1d20+5)[*8*] attack
(1d20+5)[*20*] CC
(2d6+3)[*7*] dmg
(2d6+3)[*13*] crit
(1d20+5)[*9*] trip

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*10*] str
(1d20+3)[*9*] str

(1d20+5)[*10*] attack vs Cade
(1d20+5)[*8*] CC
(2d6+4)[*12*]
(2d6+4)[*12*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*9*]
(1d20+3)[*5*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+7)[*13*] reflex vs DC 14

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*19*] fort vs DC 20 else ouch.

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d3)[*1*] (1, 2= Fil, 3= charge Waylan)

if 1 or 2:
(1d20+9)[*27*] axe
(1d20+9)[*20*] CC (29, x3)
(3d6+12)[*24*] dmg
(6d6+24)[*44*] bonus

(1d20+4)[*16*] axe
(1d20+4)[*15*] CC (24, x3)
(3d6+12)[*22*] dmg
(6d6+24)[*46*] bonus

(1d20+4)[*15*] gore
(1d20+4)[*12*] CC (24, x2)
(1d6+10)[*12*] dmg
(1d6+10)[*14*] bonus

if 3:
(1d20+15)[*31*] attack (counting charge)
(1d20+15)[*33*] CC (35, x2)
(3d6+16)[*25*] dmg
(3d6+16)[*25*] bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d100)[*60*] concealment

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*11*]
(1d20+3)[*22*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+7)[*26*] Cade AoO
(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+7)[*17*] CC
(1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+1)[*18*] initiative

In order: cast bull's str
cast bear's endurance
cast false life
cast shield of faith
cast divine favor

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*22*] attack
(2d6+4)[*15*] dmg
(1d20+5)[*21*] attack
(2d6+4)[*13*] dmg
(1d20+5)[*12*] trip

(1d20+5)[*12*] attack
(2d6+4)[*7*] dmg
(1d20+5)[*12*] attack
(2d6+4)[*8*] dmg
(1d20+5)[*25*] trip

round 1 of 2 for shaken

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*8*] will else shaken DC 14?

----------


## Farmerbink

Scythe AoO vs Fil: (AC 19)
(1d20+11)[*29*] scythe
(1d20+11)[*18*] CC (31+?)
(2d4+7)[*14*] dmg
(6d4+21)[*36*] crit bonus

Morevek Katana vs J: (AC 22)
(1d20+11)[*17*] attack
(1d20+11)[*28*] CC (27+)
(1d8+4)[*12*] dmg
(1d8+4)[*12*] crit bonus

J scythe vs someone:
(1d20+11)[*13*]
(1d20+11)[*22*]
(2d4+7)[*13*] dmg
(6d4+21)[*32*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

Irabeth: (1d20+12)[*21*] longsword
(1d20+12)[*21*] CC
(1d8+9)[*12*] dmg
(1d8+9)[*13*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d10+6)[*12*] false life HP

(1d20+11)[*27*] scythe 
roll]1d20+11[/roll] scythe 
(2d4+7)[*12*]
(6d4+21)[*40*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*15*]
(1d20+5)[*7*]
(2d6+4)[*10*]
(2d6+4)[*11*]
(1d20+5)[*7*]

(1d20+5)[*11*]
(1d20+5)[*22*]
(2d6+4)[*8*]
(2d6+4)[*10*]
(1d20+5)[*19*]

----------


## Farmerbink

B1 will vs slow: (1d20+5)[*8*]
B2 will vs slow: (1d20+5)[*23*]
B3 defended with SR
B4 will vs slow: (1d20+5)[*8*]
B5 will vs slow: (1d20+5)[*12*]

B1 will vs glitterdust: (1d20+5)[*20*]
B2-B4 defend with SR
B5 will vs glitterdust: (1d20+5)[*13*]

----------


## Farmerbink

B4 Dispels fog cloud:
(1d20+7)[*23*]

3 attacks: 
(1d20+12)[*30*] claw
(1d20+12)[*28*] cc
(1d6+5)[*7*] dmg
(1d6+5)[*8*] crit

(1d20+12)[*16*] claw
(1d20+12)[*22*] cc
(1d6+5)[*6*] dmg
(1d6+5)[*6*] crit

(1d20+12)[*20*] claw
(1d20+12)[*28*] cc
(1d6+5)[*7*] dmg
(1d6+5)[*10*] crit

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d12)[*7*] to SR rolls (M)
(1d12)[*2*](E)

(1d20)[*5*]
(1d20)[*6*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Irabeth:
(1d20+12)[*30*]
(1d20+12)[*26*] CC
(1d8+8)[*13*] dmg
(1d8+8)[*9*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Y3 reflex: (1d20+6)[*7*] vs 15

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*17*] vs 15, else stand

Y2 vs Cade:
(1d20+7)[*16*] (-4, if above failed)
(1d20+7)[*22*]
(2d6+4)[*10*]
(2d6+4)[*15*]
(1d20+7)[*14*]

Y3 vs Ben:
(1d20+7)[*16*]
(1d20+7)[*11*]
(2d6+4)[*10*]
(2d6+4)[*13*]
(1d20+7)[*18*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Irabeth vs B3
(1d20+15)[*35*]
(1d20+15)[*16*]
(1d8+8)[*14*] dmg + 10 for smite
(1d8+8)[*12*]
(1d20)[*12*] reflex DC 18 else (1d8)[*8*] damage to the weapon

(1d20+15)[*30*]
(1d20+15)[*17*]
(1d8+8)[*12*] dmg +5 for smite
(1d8+8)[*15*]
(1d20)[*6*] reflex DC 18 else (1d8)[*6*] damage to the weapon

(1d20+15)[*25*]
(1d20+15)[*19*]
(1d8+8)[*15*] dmg +5 for smite
(1d8+8)[*9*]
(1d20)[*19*] reflex DC 18 else (1d8)[*1*] damage to the weapon

(1d20+7)[*26*] B3 vs I
(1d20+7)[*27*]
(1d6+5)[*6*]
(1d6+5)[*8*]

(1d20+12)[*28*] B3 vs I
(1d20+12)[*13*]
(1d6+5)[*10*]
(1d6+5)[*9*]

(1d20+12)[*28*] B3 vs I
(1d20+12)[*32*]
(1d6+5)[*8*]
(1d6+5)[*11*]

(1d20+12)[*30*] B1 vs F
(1d20+12)[*21*]
(1d6+5)[*11*]
(1d6+5)[*9*]

(1d20+12)[*29*] B6 vs M
(1d20+12)[*23*]
(1d6+5)[*9*]
(1d6+5)[*9*]

(1d20+12)[*25*] B6 vs M
(1d20+12)[*32*]
(1d6+5)[*8*]
(1d6+5)[*11*]

(1d20+12)[*26*] B6 vs M
(1d20+12)[*29*]
(1d6+5)[*6*]
(1d6+5)[*9*]

----------


## Farmerbink

[roll]1d20+7[/roll
(2d6+4)[*11*]

Vs cade

----------


## Farmerbink

Freaking dangit.
(1d20+7)[*10*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Irabeth vs B2
(1d20+12)[*24*]
(1d20+12)[*20*]
(1d8+8)[*11*]
(1d8+8)[*13*]

(1d20+12)[*27*]
(1d20+12)[*17*]
(1d8+8)[*9*]
(1d8+8)[*9*]

(1d20+7)[*16*]
(1d20+7)[*24*]
(1d8+8)[*9*]
(1d8+8)[*9*]

(1d20+7)[*15*] vs Waylan
(1d20+7)[*19*]
(1d6+5)[*6*]
(1d6+5)[*8*]

(1d20+7)[*19*] vs Waylan
(1d20+7)[*11*]
(1d6+5)[*7*]
(1d6+5)[*8*]

(1d20+7)[*27*] vs Waylan
(1d20+7)[*20*]
(1d6+5)[*6*]
(1d6+5)[*6*]

----------


## Farmerbink

B4vs Fiburn 

(1d20+9)[*13*] claw, claw, bite
(1d20+9)[*25*]
(1d6+5)[*9*]
(1d6+5)[*6*]
(2d8)[*5*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20)[*18*] +~20 for Nualia's stealth

----------


## Farmerbink

Last round of bull's strength for Nualia.  Cat's grace and Divine favor are both gone, along with shield of faith and the false life.

(1d20+10)[*17*] bastard sword (charge, power attack) vs Vintr flat-footed
(1d20+10)[*25*] crit (28+, x2)
(1d10+11)[*20*] dmg
(1d10+11)[*12*] dmg

(1d20+1)[*4*] init

----------


## Farmerbink

(2d6)[*7*] channel negative: Will DC 15 to half

(1d20+3)[*22*] A will
(1d20+2)[*12*] B will
(1d20+5)[*19*] V will
(1d20+4)[*24*] C will
(1d20+3)[*5*] E will

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*22*] A ref
(1d20+5)[*23*] V ref
(1d20+6)[*13*] C ref

----------


## Farmerbink

Vermlek summon:
(1d100)[*1*] (51+)
(1d4)[*2*] dretches

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*19*] longsword vs Elrembriel
(1d20+6)[*20*] CC
(1d8+2)[*10*] damage (1d8+2)[*6*] bonus

(1d20+1)[*11*] bite vs E
(1d20+1)[*17*] CC
(1d6+1)[*2*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*4*] bonus

Schir vs Morevek
(1d20+10)[*16*] halberd
(1d20+10)[*11*] CC
(1d10+4)[*9*] dmg
(2d10+8)[*16*] bonus

(1d20+3)[*17*] gore
(d120+3)[*118*] CC
(1d6+2)[*7*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*6*] bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

Blink, Mass bull's str active:

(1d20+16)[*20*] bite
(1d20+16)[*24*] CC
(1d100)[*14*] blink (21+ hits)
(1d8+8)[*12*] damage
(1d8+8)[*10*] crit bonus

[roll]1d20+16 [/roll] bite
[roll]1d20+16 [/roll] CC
[roll]1d100 [/roll] blink (21+ hits)
[roll]1d8+8 [/roll] damage
[roll]1d8+8 [/roll] crit bonus

(1d6+8 for 2x claw attacks)

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+10)[*24*] vs DC 16 else blinded
(1d20+9)[*18*] vs DC 20 else staggered

(1d20+16)[*22*] bite
(1d20+16)[*26*] CC
(1d100)[*19*] blink (21+ hits)
(1d8+8)[*12*] damage
(1d8+8)[*11*] crit bonus

(1d20+16)[*22*] bite
(1d20+16)[*23*] CC
(1d100)[*83*] blink (21+ hits)
(1d8+8)[*12*] damage
(1d8+8)[*14*] crit bonus

(1d20+16)[*30*] bite
(1d20+16)[*28*] CC
(1d100)[*24*] blink (21+ hits)
(1d8+8)[*13*] damage
(1d8+8)[*9*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d100)[*34*] 51+ hits for Cade's bomb

----------


## Farmerbink

Elicaryn will (move and?) attack, with smite evil
(1d20+7)[*13*] bladed scarf
(1d20+7)[*24*] CC (26+)
(1d6+6)[*7*] dmg
(1d6+6)[*10*] crit bonus
(1d100)[*45*] 21+ hits 

(1d20+9)[*25*] fort save vs DC 20 else staggered 

(1d20+14)[*29*] bite (shaken for one turn)
(1d20+14)[*32*] CC
(1d100)[*71*] blink (21+ hits)
(1d8+8)[*13*] damage
(1d8+8)[*16*] crit bonus

If not staggered 

(1d20+14)[*24*] claw1 (shaken for one turn)
(1d20+14)[*17*] CC
(1d100)[*85*] blink (21+ hits)
(1d6+8)[*9*] damage
(1d6+8)[*12*] crit bonus

(1d20+14)[*24*] claw2 (shaken for one turn)
(1d20+14)[*26*] CC
(1d100)[*19*] blink (21+ hits)
(1d6+8)[*10*] damage
(1d6+8)[*10*] crit bonus

Template:
[roll]1d20+16 [/roll] bite
[roll]1d20+16 [/roll] CC
[roll]1d100 [/roll] blink (21+ hits)
[roll]1d8+8 [/roll] damage
[roll]1d8+8 [/roll] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

Elicaryn will (move and?) attack, with smite evil
(1d20+9)[*24*] bladed scarf
(1d20+9)[*13*] CC (28+)
(1d6+6)[*9*]dmg
(1d6+6)[*12*] crit bonus
(1d100)[*63*] 21+ hits 

Ben move, feint, and attacks 
(1d20+5)[*20*] vs DC 23 feint
Attack - (1d20+12)[*18*] (threat on 30: Confirm - (1d20+12)[*23*]
Miss chance - (1d100)[*81*], high is good.
Damage - (3d6+7)[*19*] (Critical - (6d6+14)[*30*].
Sneak attack -(1d6)[*2*], if applicable thanks to feint. 

(1d20+16)[*17*] bite
(1d20+16)[*26*] CC
(1d100)[*33*] blink (21+ hits)
(1d8+8)[*9*] damage
(1d8+8)[*11*] crit bonus

(1d20+16)[*29*] claw1
(1d20+16)[*24*] CC
(1d100)[*95*] blink (21+ hits)
(1d6+8)[*12*] damage
(1d6+8)[*10*] crit bonus

(1d20+16)[*34*] claw2
(1d20+16)[*25*] CC
(1d100)[*99*] blink (21+ hits)
(1d6+8)[*9*] damage
(1d6+8)[*13*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

Elicaryn will (move and?) attack, with smite evil
(1d20+9)[*29*] bladed scarf
(1d20+9)[*20*] CC (28+)
(1d6+6)[*7*] dmg
(1d6+6)[*9*] crit bonus
(1d100)[*63*] concealment 21+ hits 

Ben feints and attacks 
(1d20+5)[*17*] vs DC 23 feint
Attack - (1d20+12)[*24*] (threat on 30: Confirm - (1d20+12)[*13*]
Miss chance - (1d100)[*90*], high is good.
Damage - (3d6+7)[*17*] (Critical - (6d6+14)[*33*].
Sneak attack (1d6)[*2*]

Malf save vs staggered?
(1d20)[*12*]

(1d20+16)[*35*] bite
(1d20+16)[*19*] CC
(1d100)[*85*] blink (21+ hits)
(1d8+8)[*10*] damage
(1d8+8)[*9*] crit bonus

(1d20+16)[*34*] claw1
(1d20+16)[*21*] CC
(1d100)[*26*] blink (21+ hits)
(1d6+8)[*13*] damage
(1d6+8)[*14*] crit bonus

(1d20+16)[*19*] claw2
(1d20+16)[*30*] CC
(1d100)[*40*] blink (21+ hits)
(1d6+8)[*9*] damage
(1d6+8)[*14*] crit bonus

[roll]1d20+16 [/roll] Template
[roll]1d20+16 [/roll] CC
[roll]1d100 [/roll] blink (21+ hits)
[roll]1d6+8 [/roll] damage
[roll]1d6+8 [/roll] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*10*] will save vs DC 17

----------


## Farmerbink

vs Arcturus
(1d20+4)[*17*] touch
(1d20+4)[*6*] CC
(1d6)[*4*] strength damage
(1d6)[*6*] strength damage

vs Vintr
(1d6)[*4*] strength damage
(1d20+4)[*14*] CC
(1d6)[*3*] strength damage
(1d6)[*3*] strength damage

vs Elicaryn
(1d6)[*2*] strength damage
(1d20+4)[*13*] CC
(1d6)[*4*] strength damage
(1d6)[*5*] strength damage

----------


## Farmerbink

Ben feints and attacks 
(1d20+5)[*25*] vs DC 11 feint
(1d20+12)[*17*] (threat on 30: Confirm - (1d20+12)[*19*]
Damage - (3d6+7)[*25*] (Critical - (6d6+14)[*37*] (half damage vs incorporeal

(3d5)[*1*][*3*][*3*](7)
(1d20+4)[*20*] touch
(1d20+4)[*19*] CC
(2d6)[*2*][*5*](7) strength damage

(1d20+4)[*11*] touch
(1d20+4)[*17*] CC
(2d6)[*4*][*4*](8) strength damage

(1d20+4)[*9*] touch
(1d20+4)[*8*] CC
(2d6)[*2*][*6*](8) strength damage

Elicaryn: smite someone.
(1d20+5)[*18*] attack 
(1d20+5)[*18*] CC (24+)
(1d6+3)[*8*] dmg
(1d6+3)[*6*] crit

----------


## Farmerbink

Pip thievery: (1d20+6)[*26*]

----------


## Farmerbink

initiatives:
(1d20+12)[*23*] plants (stealth)
(1d20+7)[*18*] kesh (perc)
(1d20+4)[*20*] Pip (perc)
(1d20+5)[*18*] Gig (Perc)
(1d20+7)[*8*] Vor (Perc)
(1d20+3)[*14*] Tess (Perc)

(1d20+12)[*16*] attack vs giggles
(1d8)[*7*] poison

(1d20+5)[*8*] vs DC 20 will, els confused for 1 round, -2 perception and saves for (1d4)[*3*] hours

----------


## Farmerbink

trap stealth: (1d20+12)[*21*]

Kesha seek: (1d20+7)[*19*]
(1d20+7)[*12*]
Tess seek: (1d20+3)[*10*]
Vorgrok: (1d20+7)[*14*]

(1d20+12)[*32*] atk
(1d8)[*5*] dmg
(1d20)[*14*] save

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+12)[*24*]
(1d8)[*8*]
(1d20)[*20*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d10+6)[*13*] damage

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+12)[*25*] atk
(1d8)[*6*] dmg
(1d20)[*20*] saves

----------


## Farmerbink

will (1d20+8)[*28*] vs 14

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*13*]
(1d20+4)[*17*]
(1d20+4)[*16*]
(1d20+4)[*19*]
(1d20+4)[*13*]
(1d20+4)[*20*]
(1d20+4)[*19*]
(1d20+4)[*11*]
(1d20+4)[*8*]
(1d20+4)[*23*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+8)[*24*] fang
(1d8-3)[*-1*] damage
(1d20)[*15*] fort save, DC 16

(1d20+4)[*22*] fang2
(1d8-3)[*0*]
(1d20)[*5*]

(1d20+8)[*17*] fang
(1d8-3)[*1*] damage
(1d20)[*6*] fort save, DC 16

(1d20+4)[*22*] fang2
(1d8-3)[*5*]
(1d20)[*11*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(2d8)[*6*][*5*](11) did I do this right?

(1d8)[*3*]
(1d8)[*5*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+8)[*18*] stealth

(1d20+8)[*9*] perc K
(1d20+7)[*27*] V

----------


## Farmerbink

Pip fort: (1d20+4)[*23*] vs 16 else (1d8)[*3*] dmg

round 2 of 4

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+8)[*23*] stealth

vs
(1d20+7)[*18*] K
(1d20+6)[*23*] O
(1d20+4)[*24*] P
(1d20+5)[*16*] G
(1d20+7)[*22*] V
(1d20+3)[*8*] T

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d2)[*1*] N vs S

----------


## Farmerbink

Giggles: (1d6)[*3*]
(1d20)[*9*] (+ mods) vs 17 reflex to avoid exposure
(1d20)[*16*] (+ mods) vs 14 fort to avoid contracting filth fever

Keshkaru: (1d6)[*4*]
(1d20)[*14*] (+ mods) vs 17 reflex to avoid exposure
(1d20)[*15*] (+ mods) vs 14 fort to avoid contracting filth fever

Ozkrak: (1d6)[*4*]
(1d20)[*5*] (+ mods) vs 17 reflex to avoid exposure
(1d20)[*15*] (+ mods) vs 14 fort to avoid contracting filth fever

Pip: (1d6)[*6*]
(1d20)[*20*] (+ mods) vs 17 reflex to avoid exposure
(1d20)[*19*] (+ mods) vs 14 fort to avoid contracting filth fever

Giant rat: (1d20+7)[*10*] vs Giggles
(1d6+1)[*4*] dmg
(1d6+1)[*4*] crit
(1d20)[*9*] (+ mods) vs DC 14 fort

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+11)[*15*] will vs 17?

----------


## Farmerbink

Kesh seek: (1d20+7)[*9*]

----------


## Farmerbink

initiative:

V1: (1d20+7)[*16*]
V2: (1d20+7)[*27*]

K: (1d20+7)[*18*]
P: (1d20+4)[*23*]
G: (1d20+5)[*19*]
Vo: (1d20+5)[*21*]
T: (1d20+3)[*10*]

----------


## Farmerbink

attack vs Vorgrok: AC 18

(1d20+12)[*25*] shovel
(1d6+4)[*8*] slashing

----------


## Farmerbink

Attack 2: (1d20+7)[*21*] vs 18
(1d6+4)[*8*] damage

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+12)[*18*] Verm2 shovel vs Vorgrok (AC 18)
(1d6+4)[*9*] damage

(1d20+12)[*25*] Verm1 shovel vs Giggles (AC 19, with cover)
(1d6+4)[*8*] damage

(1d20+7)[*16*] Verm1 shovel vs Giggles
(1d6+4)[*7*] damage

----------


## Farmerbink

DC 19 else frightened 1

(1d20+7)[*22*] V will
(1d20+5)[*10*] G will
(1d20+9)[*28*] K will
(1d20+4)[*22*] P will
(1d20+5)[*21*] T will

----------


## Farmerbink

V2: (1d20+12)[*27*] punch vs Kesh
(2d6+3)[*11*] damage

L1: (1d20+12)[*18*] shovel vs Kesh (16 AC, 16/16)
(1d6+3)[*9*] damage

L1: (1d20+7)[*10*] same
(1d6+3)[*6*] damage

----------


## Farmerbink

DC 19 else frightened 1

(1d20+8)[*12*] V will
(1d20+6)[*13*] G will
(1d20+11)[*12*] K will
(1d20+5)[*16*] P will
(1d20+6)[*11*] T will

Vermlek vs Vorgrok:
(1d20+12)[*20*]
(2d8+3)[*12*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*17*] religion Kesh vs guy

----------


## Farmerbink

[roll]1d20+14 bite vs V
(3d6+4)[*17*] damage
(1d20+7)[*18*] fort vs 21 else -1 penalty to cha checks

(1d20+10)[*21*] claw vs Oz
(2d6+4)[*12*] damage

(1d20+6)[*23*] claw vs (1d2)[*1*]
(2d6+4)[*14*] damage

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+14)[*22*] bite vs V  Rut row

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+10)[*30*]
(1d20+11)[*29*]
(1d20)[*10*] (1d2)[*1*]

Stuffffff

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20)[*10*] confirm?
(1d10+10)[*17*]
(2d10+20)[*31*]

(1d20+11)[*31*] vs Schir (19)
(2d6+5)[*10*] damage

(1d20+11)[*16*]
(1d20+11)[*17*] hooves 
(1d6+5)[*8*]
(1d6+5)[*9*]

(1d20+7)[*17*]
(1d6+2)[*6*] damage

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+7)[*27*] fort vs DC 15 else Gray Pox

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+7)[*9*]
(1d20+2)[*13*]

(1d6+4)[*10*]
(1d6+4)[*8*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+8)[*28*] vs DC 20 _fear_

attack Ozkrak
(1d20+14)[*24*] claw
(2d6+4)[*7*] damage

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*26*] fort DC 32
(20d6)[*64*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Mh AOO: (1d20+11)[*23*]
(1d20+11)[*31*]
(2d6+5)[*17*]
(2d6+5)[*9*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Dispel check: (1d20+19)[*32*]

(1d20+19)[*30*] ray of enfeeblement
(1d6+5)[*10*] reduced str

----------


## Farmerbink

Dr reflex: (1d20)[*14*] 
Sc reflex: (1d20+3)[*23*] vs 17

----------


## Farmerbink

Schir AoO
(1d20+10)[*19*]
(1d20+10)[*11*]
(1d10+4)[*5*] damage
(2d10+8)[*20*] crit

Babau AoO
(1d20+12)[*24*]
(1d20+12)[*24*]
(1d8+7)[*12*] dmg
(2d8+14)[*25*] crit

Babau AoO
(1d20+12)[*28*]
(1d20+12)[*28*]
(1d8+7)[*15*] dmg
(2d8+14)[*18*] crit

Will vs DC 18
Sc1: (1d20+3)[*16*]
Ba1: (1d20+5)[*9*]
Sc2: (1d20+3)[*17*]
Ba2: (1d20+5)[*10*]
Dr: (1d20)[*11*]
Dera: (1d20+8)[*24*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Mh AoO: (1d20+11)[*16*]
(1d20+11)[*23*]
(2d6+5)[*13*]
(2d6+5)[*12*]

Fil fort: (1d20+6)[*15*] vs DC 18

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d2)[*1*] for stuff and things!
1 = Gerald
2 = Nathaniel

----------


## Farmerbink

P vs V:
(1d20+10)[*18*]
(1d6-3)[*0*]
(1d20+6)[*22*]
(1d6-3)[*2*]
(1d20+2)[*16*]
(1d6-3)[*0*]

Q vs V:
(1d20+11)[*16*]
(1d6-1)[*5*] + (1d4)[*4*]
(1d20+8)[*23*] fort save DC 17 else (1d6)[*2*] stage 1

(1d20+6)[*7*]
(1d6-1)[*1*] + (1d4)[*4*]
(1d20+8)[*15*] fort save DC 17

----------


## Farmerbink

Boar vs Kesh:
(1d20+12)[*24*] attack
(2d6+4)[*15*] damage

(d120+5)[*95*] attack 2
(2d6+4)[*11*] damage2

J1 vs Kesh:
(1d20+10)[*13*] attack J1
(1d6+3)[*4*] damage J1

(1d20+3)[*12*] attack J1b
(1d6+3)[*9*] damage J1B

J2 vs Vorg:
(1d20+10)[*21*] attack J2
(2d6+4)[*6*] damage J2

(1d20+3)[*18*]
(2d6+4)[*8*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*19*] fixed second attack roll

----------


## Farmerbink

Vorgrok ready attack:
(1d20+8)[*14*]
(1d12+4)[*15*] damage

----------


## Farmerbink

Swarm basic reflex DC 18: (1d20+12)[*28*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*20*] Keshkaru basic reflex
(1d20+7)[*27*] Sipher basic reflex

(2d8)[*15*] damage
(1d20+7)[*16*] Sipher basic reflex
(1d20+7)[*26*] Giggles basic reflex
(1d20+5)[*16*] Vorgrok basic reflex

(1d20+7)[*16*] Sipher Fort else (1d6)[*3*] more
(1d20+6)[*13*] Giggles fort else (1d6)[*2*] more
(1d20+8)[*18*] Vorgrok fort else (1d6)[*1*] more

(2d8)[*11*] damage
(1d20+7)[*12*] Sipher basic reflex
(1d20+7)[*19*] Giggles basic reflex
(1d20+5)[*7*] Vorgrok basic reflex

(1d20+7)[*19*] Sipher Fort else (1d6)[*2*] more
(1d20+6)[*11*] Giggles fort else (1d6)[*2*] more
(1d20+8)[*26*] Vorgrok fort else (1d6)[*4*] more

----------


## Farmerbink

BUggo basic reflex- accounting for net: (1d20+10)[*23*]

----------


## Farmerbink

mephit init: (1d20+3)[*22*]

Party inits:
(1d20+8)[*27*]K
(1d20+5)[*23*]P
(1d20+6)[*16*]G
(1d20+8)[*28*]V
(1d20+4)[*20*]S

Mephit targeting: (1d3)[*2*] Keshkaru, Pip, Vorgrok
(1d20+9)[*14*] claw
(1d6+1)[*2*] slashing

Mephit targeting: (1d2)[*1*] same/other (1d2)[*1*] other, alphabetical
(1d20+9)[*24*] claw
(1d6+1)[*3*] slashing

----------


## Farmerbink

relevant detail: (1d20+11)[*31*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Will +2 vs charm DC 18:
(1d20+2)[*14*]

----------


## Farmerbink

dretch army ranged attack (with relentless brutality):
(1d20+11)[*19*]

tiefling army ranged attack 
(1d20+6)[*25*]

both vs dv 24

----------


## Farmerbink

dretch melee phase, still relentless:
(1d20+11)[*25*]

Tieflings melee phase:
(1d20+7)[*23*]

both vs DV 24

Knights melee phase, using smite evil: 
(1d20+14)[*16*]

vs dv 12/14

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+11)[*30*] 
(1d20+7)[*19*] 

both vs DC 24

(1d20+7)[*21*] Filburn will vs crushing despair DC 19

(1d20+6)[*19*] Filburn fort vs brimorak sickening breath, DC 17

(1d20+13)[*16*] longsword charge
(1d20+13)[*15*] CC
(2d6+3)[*6*] damage
(2d6+3)[*5*] crit bonus

(1d20+13)[*15*] longsword charge
(1d20+13)[*22*] CC
(2d6+3)[*15*] damage
(2d6+3)[*8*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d100)[*91*] 61+ to summon 2 schirs

(1d20+6)[*11*] Filburn fort vs brimorak sickening breath, DC 17

(1d20+13)[*28*] longsword flanking
(1d20+13)[*20*]CC
(2d6+3)[*11*] damage
(2d6+3)[*14*] crit bonus

(1d20+8)[*13*] longsword flanking (iterative
(1d20+8)[*15*]CC
(2d6+3)[*12*] damage
(2d6+3)[*15*] crit bonus

(1d20+13)[*26*] longsword flanking
(1d20+13)[*19*] CC
(2d6+3)[*10*] damage
(2d6+3)[*11*] crit bonus

(1d20+8)[*14*] longsword flanking (iterative
(1d20+8)[*23*]CC
(2d6+3)[*5*] damage
(2d6+3)[*10*] crit bonus

(1d20+13)[*15*] longsword flanking
(1d20+13)[*15*] CC
(2d6+3)[*10*] damage
(2d6+3)[*10*] crit bonus

(1d20+8)[*27*] longsword flanking (iterative
(1d20+8)[*22*]CC
(2d6+3)[*10*] damage
(2d6+3)[*7*] crit bonus

Schirs using power attack - apply this *next round*

(1d20+10)[*16*] halberd flanking
(1d20+10)[*18*] CC
(1d10+10)[*18*] damage
(1d10+10)[*13*] crit bonus

(1d20+3)[*20*] gore flanking
(1d20+3)[*18*] CC
(1d6+2)[*3*] damage
(1d6+2)[*5*] crit bonus

(1d20+10)[*30*] halberd flanking
(1d20+10)[*16*] CC
(1d10+10)[*13*] damage
(1d10+10)[*15*] crit bonus

(1d20+3)[*23*] gore flanking
(1d20+3)[*14*] CC
(1d6+2)[*3*] damage
(1d6+2)[*3*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn fort save vs sickening breath (immune to B1)
(1d20+7)[*19*] (DC 17)

Grace fort save vs sickening breath
(1d20+17)[*34*] (DC 17 XD)

B1 vs Fil
(1d20+13)[*29*] longsword flanking
(1d20+13)[*27*] CC
(1d6+3)[*7*] damage + (1d6)[*6*] fire
(1d6+3)[*7*] damage + (1d6)[*4*] fire crit bonus

(1d20+8)[*19*] longsword flanking iterative
(1d20+8)[*23*] CC
(1d6+3)[*8*] damage + (1d6)[*2*] fire
(1d6+3)[*6*] damage + (1d6)[*4*] fire crit bonus

(1d20+7)[*20*] hoof flanking
(1d20+7)[*21*] CC
(1d3+1)[*3*] + (1d6)[*6*] fire damage
(1d3+1)[*2*] + (1d6)[*3*] fire crit bonus

B2 vs Morevek
(1d20+11)[*12*] longsword
(1d20+11)[*27*] CC
(1d6+3)[*8*] damage + (1d6)[*5*] fire
(1d6+3)[*4*] damage + (1d6)[*2*] fire crit bonus

(1d20+6)[*26*] longsword flanking
(1d20+6)[*20*] CC
(1d6+3)[*9*] damage + (1d6)[*2*] fire
(1d6+3)[*9*] damage + (1d6)[*4*] fire crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*6*] hoof
(1d20+5)[*18*] CC
(1d3+1)[*2*] + (1d6)[*4*] fire damage
(1d3+1)[*3*] + (1d6)[*5*] fire crit bonus

B3 vs Grace
(1d20+13)[*16*] longsword flanking
(1d20+13)[*16*] CC
(1d6+3)[*7*] damage + (1d6)[*5*] fire
(1d6+3)[*5*] damage + (1d6)[*6*] fire crit bonus

(1d20+8)[*16*] longsword flanking iterative
(1d20+8)[*28*] CC
(1d6+3)[*7*] damage + (1d6)[*5*] fire
(1d6+3)[*9*] damage + (1d6)[*5*] fire crit bonus

(1d20+7)[*11*] hoof flanking
(1d20+7)[*26*] CC
(1d3+1)[*3*] + (1d6)[*6*] fire damage
(1d3+1)[*3*] + (1d6)[*4*] fire crit bonus

Incubus vs Elrembriel:
(1d20+14)[*16*] scimitar power attack charge
(1d20+14)[*27*] CC (32+)
(1d6+11)[*13*] damage
(1d6+11)[*17*] crit bonus
if confirmed: (2d6)[*6*] nonlethal and 
Elrembriel fort vs dc 19 (1d20+7)[*18*] or sickened for (1d6)[*5*] rounds

----------


## Farmerbink

Morevek fort DC 17: (B2)
(1d20+7)[*26*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+8)[*10*] Tariq's initiative
(1d20+8)[*21*] Pruana's initiative

Pruana's deception to feint: 
(1d20+8)[*17*] vs dc 18
(1d20+9)[*29*] fist (AC 16, or 14 if flatfooted) 
(1d6+3)[*4*] damage

(1d20+5)[*21*] haymaker (same ACs)
(1d6+6)[*8*] damage

(1d20+4)[*20*] vs DC 20 fortitude

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+7)[*19*] will vs 18

----------


## Farmerbink

Inc fort vs DC 19: (1d20+10)[*14*]

B1 full attacks Filburn, flanking:
(1d20+13)[*27*] longsword
(1d20+13)[*17*] CC (32+)
(2d6)[*2*][*2*](4) (+3 each)

(1d20+8)[*16*] longsword
[roll[1d20+8[/roll] CC (27+)
(2d6)[*4*][*3*](7) (+3 each)

(1d20+7)[*25*] hoof
(1d20+7)[*16*] CC (27)
(2d3)[*1*][*2*](3) (+1 each)

Morevek fort vs B1 breath:
(1d20+7)[*19*] DC 17 else sickened

B3 attacks Grace, flanking:
(1d20+13)[*26*] longsword
(1d20+13)[*31*] CC (32+)
(2d6)[*2*][*6*](8) (+3 each)

(1d20+8)[*26*] longsword
[roll[1d20+8[/roll] CC (27+)
(2d6)[*1*][*6*](7) (+3 each)

(1d20+7)[*13*] hoof
(1d20+7)[*11*] CC (27)
(2d3)[*3*][*2*](5) (+1 each)

Morevek fort vs B3 breath:
(1d20+9)[*18*] DC 17 else sickened

Schir 1 full attack Filburn (with flanking)
(1d20+10)[*23*] halberd (power attack, flanking)
(1d20+10)[*19*] CC (30, x3)
(2d10)[*5*][*6*](11) damage (+10, 30 on crit)

(1d20+3)[*23*] gore
(1d20+3)[*10*] CC
(2d6)[*5*][*4*](9) (+6 damage)

Schir 2 full attack Grace (with flanking)
(1d20+10)[*21*] halberd (power attack, flanking)
(1d20+10)[*29*] CC (30, x3)
(2d10)[*10*][*9*](19) damage (+10, 30 on crit)

(1d20+3)[*12*] gore
(1d20+3)[*10*] CC
(2d6)[*5*][*6*](11) (+6 damage)

Incubus vs Waylan:
(1d20+14)[*25*] scimitar (charge/power attack)
(1d20+14)[*23*] CC (32+)
(2d6)[*3*][*1*](4) (+9 damage)
(2d6)[*7*] nonlethal - if crit confirms

Waylan fort save vs redoubled pain: 
(1d20+6)[*9*] vs DC 19 else sickened for (1d6)[*1*] rounds

----------


## Farmerbink

B1 full attacks Morevek, flanking:
(1d20+13)[*21*] longsword
(1d20+13)[*27*] CC (32+)
(2d6)[*3*][*4*](7) (+3 each)

(1d20+8)[*15*] longsword
(1d20+8)[*18*] CC (27+)
(2d6)[*3*][*1*](4) (+3 each)

(1d20+7)[*10*] hoof
(1d20+7)[*10*] CC (27)
(2d3)[*2*][*2*](4) (+1 each)

Schir 1 full attack Morevek (with flanking)
(1d20+10)[*27*] halberd (power attack, flanking)
(1d20+10)[*26*] CC (30, x3)
(2d10)[*2*][*5*](7) damage (+10, 30 on crit)

(1d20+3)[*16*] gore
(1d20+3)[*20*] CC
(2d6)[*3*][*6*](9) (+6 damage)

B1 full attacks Grace, not flanking:
(1d20+11)[*20*] longsword
(1d20+11)[*20*] CC (32+)
(2d6)[*1*][*6*](7) (+3 each)

(1d20+6)[*8*] longsword
(1d20+6)[*7*] CC (27+)
(2d6)[*2*][*2*](4) (+3 each)

(1d20+5)[*18*] hoof
(1d20+5)[*8*] CC (27)
(2d3)[*3*][*3*](6) (+1 each)

----------


## Farmerbink

morevek fortitude vs DC 15
(1d20)[*19*]

----------


## Farmerbink

B3 vs Grace: AOO

(1d20+11)[*28*] longsword
(1d20+11)[*15*] CC (30+)
(2d6)[*6*][*6*](12) (+3 each)
(1d6)[*4*] fire damage

----------


## Farmerbink

Schir 1 full attack Filburn (without flanking)
(1d20+8)[*9*] halberd (power attack, flanking)
(1d20+8)[*15*] CC (30, x3)
(2d10)[*1*][*6*](7) damage (+10, 30 on crit)

(1d20+1)[*13*] gore
(1d20+1)[*18*] CC
(2d6)[*5*][*4*](9) (+6 damage)

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+16)[*21*] bluff vs Olofire's sense motive XD

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+13)[*24*] incubus perception
(1d20+11)[*26*] stealth

(1d20+15)[*23*] W perc
(1d20-1)[*9*] G perc
(1d20+11)[*31*] E perc
(1d20+9)[*13*] M perc
(1d20+10)[*14*] F perc

All potentially modified by sleep

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+2)[*14*] inc init

(1d20+6)[*25*] W init
(1d20+1)[*3*] G init
(1d20+6)[*9*] E init
(1d20+5)[*8*] M init
(1d20+8)[*26*] F init

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+14)[*17*] scimitar attack
(1d20+14)[*23*] CC (32+, x2)
(1d6+5)[*9*] damage
(1d6+5)[*11*] crit bonus
(2d6)[*8*] nonlethal

----------


## Farmerbink

Jellico dc 18 fort: (1d20+7)[*19*]

----------


## Farmerbink

bowling pin vs Giggles: (1d20+10)[*24*] 
(1d6+2)[*3*] bludgeoning

Spring arms vs Giggles: (1d20+11)[*28*] fist 1
(2d4+4)[*10*] bludgeoning

(1d20+6)[*8*] fist 2
(2d4+4)[*10*] bludgeoning

----------


## Farmerbink

Vs Castiel: (1d8+2)[*6*] + (1d6)[*3*] acid and _grabbed_

focused assault vs Vorgrok:
(1d20+11)[*13*] 
(1d8+2)[*10*] damage + (1d6)[*2*] acid + (1d8)[*2*] second leaf +

swallow whole vs Castiel: (1d20+11)[*14*] vs reflex dc
(1d8+1)[*7*] + (1d6)[*6*] acid (rupture 5)

----------


## Farmerbink

Nightmares:
(1d20+11)[*30*] bluff

(1d20+10)[*25*] W sense motive
(1d20+9)[*23*] E
(1d20+2)[*3*] M
(1d20+8)[*28*] F
(1d20+3)[*5*] G

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d100)[*33*] random???

----------


## Farmerbink

fort save dc 18: (1d20+12)[*17*] else stunned 1 (stunned 3 on crit fail)

Focused attack on Vorgrok:
(1d20+11)[*27*]
(1d8+2)[*8*] piercing + (1d6)[*5*] acid +
(1d8)[*8*] piercing

swallow whole: (1d20+11)[*20*] vs 14
(1d8+1)[*7*] bludgeoning
(1d6)[*4*] acid

----------


## Farmerbink

Bluff check:
(1d20+16)[*31*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+16)[*22*] bluff

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*15*] W init
(1d20+1)[*17*] G init
(1d20+6)[*17*] E init
(1d20+5)[*15*] M init
(1d20+8)[*18*] F init

(1d20+8)[*10*] PP init
(1d20+4)[*7*] guards init

----------


## Farmerbink

Posessed paladin: [roll][1d20+12[/roll] vs Morevek (flat footed, this time) (16)
(1d20+12)[*31*]CC
(1d8+2)[*3*] damage
(2d8+4)[*13*] crit bonus

Border guard 1: (1d20+12)[*23*] vs (1d2)[*2*]
(1d20+12)[*26*] CC
(1d8+3)[*11*] damage
(2d8+6)[*9*] crit bonus 

Border guard 2: (1d20+12)[*22*] vs (1d2)[*1*]
(1d20+12)[*20*] CC
(1d8+3)[*6*] damage
(2d8+6)[*17*] crit bonus 

Border guard 3: (1d20+12)[*18*] vs (1d2)[*2*]
(1d20+12)[*31*] CC
(1d8+3)[*4*] damage
(2d8+6)[*18*] crit bonus 

Man-eating 1: trample vs (1d2)[*2*]
(2d6+9)[*15*]

Man-eating 2: trample vs (1d2)[*1*]
(2d6+9)[*12*]

Man-eating 3: trample vs (1d2)[*2*]
(2d6+9)[*18*]

(1d20+8)[*26*] M ref
(1d20+5)[*16*] F ref

(1d20+8)[*16*] M ref
(1d20+5)[*15*] F ref

(1d20+8)[*10*] M ref
(1d20+5)[*12*] F ref

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+16)[*19*] to send secret message

----------


## Farmerbink

All vs grace

Border guard 1: (1d20+10)[*19*]
(1d20+10)[*29*] CC
[roll]1d8+4] damage
(2d8+8)[*12*] crit bonus 

(1d20+10)[*13*]
(1d20+10)[*28*] CC
[roll]1d8+4] damage
(2d8+8)[*15*] crit bonus 


Border guard 2: (1d20+10)[*29*]
(1d20+10)[*26*] CC
[roll]1d8+4] damage
(2d8+8)[*11*] crit bonus 

(1d20+10)[*17*]
(1d20+10)[*22*] CC
[roll]1d8+4] damage
(2d8+8)[*19*] crit bonus 


Border guard 3: (1d20+10)[*19*]
(1d20+10)[*22*] CC
[roll]1d8+4] damage
(2d8+8)[*15*] crit bonus 

(1d20+10)[*29*]
(1d20+10)[*19*] CC
[roll]1d8+4] damage
(2d8+8)[*16*] crit bonus 

AC1: charge waylan:
(1d20+10)[*22*] gore
(1d20+10)[*20*] cc
(1d8+6)[*14*] damage
(1d8+6)[*13*] crit bonus

AC2: same
(1d20+10)[*26*] gore
(1d20+10)[*19*] cc
(1d8+6)[*14*] damage
(1d8+6)[*8*] crit bonus

AC3 full attack Grace's mount:
(1d20+8)[*15*] gore
(1d20+8)[*28*] cc
(1d8+6)[*11*] damage
(1d8+6)[*10*] crit bonus

(1d20+8)[*26*] bite
(1d20+8)[*10*] cc
(1d8+6)[*11*] damage
(1d8+6)[*13*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

Auspice vs AC2:
(1d20+7)[*16*] bite
(1d20+7)[*22*] CC
(1d4+3)[*5*] damage
(1d4+3)[*4*] crit bonus

(1d20+7)[*9*] hoof
(1d20+7)[*10*] CC
(1d4+3)[*6*] damage
(1d4+3)[*4*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

reflex saves vs fireball: 
(1d20+9)[*15*] PP

(1d20+8)[*15*] BG 1
(1d20+8)[*11*] BG 2
(1d20+8)[*25*] BG 3

(1d20+3)[*14*] AC 1
(1d20+3)[*9*] AC 3

----------


## Farmerbink

AC1 and AC3 trample Grace:
(2d6+9)[*17*] 
(2d6+9)[*20*]

Grace Reflex vs 17 to half:
(1d20+12)[*29*] G ref
(1d20+12)[*16*] G ref

BG1 vs Waylan:
(1d20+9)[*12*] longbow
(1d20+9)[*10*] CC
(1d8+4)[*6*] damage
(2d8+8)[*11*] crit bonus

(1d20+9)[*20*] longbow
(1d20+9)[*24*] CC
(1d8+4)[*8*] damage
(2d8+8)[*20*] crit bonus

BG2 vs Elrembriel:
(1d20+7)[*20*] longbow
(1d20+7)[*22*] CC
(1d8+2)[*10*] damage
(2d8+4)[*14*] crit bonus

(1d20+7)[*19*] longbow
(1d20+7)[*19*] CC
(1d8+2)[*4*] damage
(2d8+4)[*14*] crit bonus

BG3 vs Waylan: 
(1d20+9)[*28*] longbow
(1d20+9)[*15*] CC
(1d8+4)[*8*] damage
(2d8+8)[*17*] crit bonus

(1d20+9)[*15*] longbow
(1d20+9)[*26*] CC
(1d8+4)[*7*] damage
(2d8+8)[*15*] crit bonus

(10d6)[*35*] dragon's breath

Will to disbelieve: success reduces 80%
(1d20+9)[*24*] W will
(1d20+8)[*26*] E will
(1d20+2)[*16*] A will

Reflex to half (before or after Will):
(1d20+6)[*20*] W ref
(1d20+7)[*24*] E ref
(1d20+5)[*22*] A ref

----------


## Farmerbink

Thwap seek: 
(1d20+3)[*15*]

Vorgrok seek:
(1d20+8)[*18*] and
(1d20+3)[*8*] stealth

Fire1: (1d20+4)[*24*] stealth
Fire2: (1d20+4)[*13*] stealth

Earth1: (1d20+2)[*11*] stealth
Earth2: (1d20+2)[*5*] stealth

----------


## Farmerbink

(2d4)[*5*] fire damage dc 17 basic reflex
plus
(1d4)[*3*] persistent 

(1d20+5)[*12*] V reflex
(1d20+10)[*16*] T reflex

----------


## Farmerbink

Trample!
(2d6+9)[*19*] to all three melees

BG1:  vs Grace
(1d20+11)[*15*] flaming arrow +1
(1d20+11)[*24*] CC (31, x3)
(1d8+5)[*12*] damage
(2d8+10)[*20*] crit bonus
(1d6)[*3*] fire

(1d20+11)[*21*] flaming arrow +1
(1d20+11)[*14*] CC (31, x3)
(1d8+5)[*10*] damage
(2d8+10)[*17*] crit bonus
(1d6)[*4*] fire

BG2:  vs Grace
(1d20+11)[*14*] flaming arrow +1
(1d20+11)[*15*] CC (31, x3)
(1d8+5)[*6*] damage
(2d8+10)[*25*] crit bonus
(1d6)[*4*] fire

(1d20+11)[*15*] flaming arrow +1
(1d20+11)[*19*] CC (31, x3)
(1d8+5)[*8*] damage
(2d8+10)[*18*] crit bonus
(1d6)[*2*] fire

BG3:  vs Grace
(1d20+11)[*18*] flaming arrow +1
(1d20+11)[*12*] CC (31, x3)
(1d8+5)[*6*] damage
(2d8+10)[*22*] crit bonus
(1d6)[*1*] fire

(1d20+11)[*17*] flaming arrow +1
(1d20+11)[*29*] CC (31, x3)
(1d8+5)[*11*] damage
(2d8+10)[*18*] crit bonus
(1d6)[*6*] fire

Will saves vs shadow Conjuration: (dc 19)
(1d20+12)[*23*] G will
(1d20+7)[*11*] M will
(1d20+7)[*8*] F will

Fort saves vs stinking cloud: (dc 19)
(1d20+14)[*16*] G fort
(1d20+7)[*24*] M fort
(1d20+6)[*9*] F fort

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d100)[*89*] 20% chance Grace is effected normally (81+)

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn reflex: DC 17
(1d20)[*15*]

Morevek reflex:
(1d20)[*14*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Grace will: (1d20)[*7*] (modified, vs 19)
(1d100)[*31*] shadow

----------


## Farmerbink

DC 12: (1d20)[*5*]

DC 10 (if first failed) (1d20)[*14*]

DC 15 if both failed (1d20)[*16*]
(1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Farmerbink

F1 moves to V and attacks:
(1d20+9)[*26*] bite
(1d6)[*4*] piercing
and (1d4)[*4*] fire

(1d20+4)[*24*] bite
(1d6)[*4*] piercing
and (1d4)[*1*] fire

F2 breathes on Castiel:
(2d4)[*3*] fire damage
(1d4)[*1*] rounds until use again
Castiel DC 17 reflex 
(1d20+10)[*16*]

E2 breathes on Castiel and F2:
(2d6)[*7*] bludgeoning damage
(1d4)[*3*] rounds
Castiel DC 17 reflex 
(1d20+10)[*12*]
F2 DC 17 reflex 
(1d20+9)[*18*]

----------


## Farmerbink

BG1: vs Grace
(1d20+11)[*25*] flaming arrow +1
(1d20+11)[*31*] CC (31, x3)
(1d8+5)[*9*] damage
(2d8+10)[*18*] crit bonus
(1d6)[*1*] fire

(1d20+11)[*31*] flaming arrow +1
(1d20+11)[*26*] CC (31, x3)
(1d8+5)[*9*] damage
(2d8+10)[*17*] crit bonus
(1d6)[*1*] fire

BG2: vs Elrembriel
(1d20+8)[*9*] flaming arrow +1
(1d20+8)[*24*] CC (28, x3)
(1d8+2)[*7*] damage
(2d8+4)[*14*] crit bonus
(1d6)[*3*] fire

(1d20+8)[*11*] flaming arrow +1
(1d20+8)[*18*] CC (28, x3)
(1d8+2)[*7*] damage
(2d8+4)[*13*] crit bonus
(1d6)[*6*] fire

BG3: vs Elrembriel?
(1d20+10)[*23*] flaming arrow +1
(1d20+10)[*12*] CC (30, x3)
(1d8+4)[*7*] damage
(2d8+8)[*12*] crit bonus
(1d6)[*6*] fire

(1d20+10)[*16*] flaming arrow +1
(1d20+10)[*26*] CC (30, x3)
(1d8+4)[*12*] damage
(2d8+8)[*15*] crit bonus
(1d6)[*5*] fire

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+9)[*23*] reflex vs 18

----------


## Farmerbink

BG1: vs Grace
(1d20+11)[*20*] flaming arrow +1
(1d20+11)[*28*] CC (31, x3)
(1d8+5)[*10*] damage
(2d8+10)[*14*] crit bonus
(1d6)[*5*] fire

(1d20+11)[*26*] flaming arrow +1
(1d20+11)[*28*] CC (31, x3)
(1d8+5)[*10*] damage
(2d8+10)[*19*] crit bonus
(1d6)[*2*] fire

BG2: vs Elrembriel
(1d20+8)[*17*] flaming arrow +1
(1d20+8)[*20*] CC (28, x3)
(1d8+2)[*9*] damage
(2d8+4)[*15*] crit bonus
(1d6)[*3*] fire

(1d20+8)[*13*] flaming arrow +1
(1d20+8)[*10*] CC (28, x3)
(1d8+2)[*6*] damage
(2d8+4)[*14*] crit bonus
(1d6)[*5*] fire

BG3: vs Elrembriel?
(1d20+10)[*22*] flaming arrow +1
(1d20+10)[*14*] CC (28, x3)
(1d8+4)[*5*] damage
(2d8+8)[*22*] crit bonus
(1d6)[*5*] fire

(1d20+10)[*28*] flaming arrow +1
(1d20+10)[*19*] CC (28, x3)
(1d8+4)[*9*] damage
(2d8+8)[*17*] crit bonus
(1d6)[*5*] fire

----------


## Farmerbink

Castiel persistent damage:
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d20)[*6*] flat DC 5

----------


## Farmerbink

E2 vs Thwap:
(1d20+8)[*12*] fist
(1d6+3)[*4*] bludgeoning

E1 vs Vorgrok with Cover:
(1d20+8)[*15*] fist
(1d6+5)[*6*] damage

F2 fire breath: DC 17 (1d4)[*4*] until he can use again
(2d4)[*5*] damage
E2 reflex: (1d20+4)[*19*]

V reflex: (1d20+8)[*23*]
T reflex: (1d20+5)[*25*]
G reflex: (1d20+6)[*13*]

----------


## Farmerbink

E1 caltrops: (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Farmerbink

E2 persistent fire: (1d4)[*2*]
DC 15 flat check: (1d20)[*1*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+7)[*19*] vs dc 19?

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+10)[*15*] vs 19 to suppress possession

----------


## Farmerbink

Stealth checks:
(2d20)[*9*][*19*](28) (+14) (through wall rolled in, distance not)
(Ja, Il)

(6d20)[*16*][*20*][*14*][*4*][*5*][*7*](66) (+12)(through wall rolled in, distance not)
G1 through G6

Fil: (1d20+10)[*19*] perception
Baer: (1d20+10)[*20*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+8)[*13*] 
(1d20+8)[*26*] 
(1d20+6)[*22*] 
(1d20+8)[*13*] 
(1d20+3)[*13*]

(1d20+6)[*9*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*7*] W init
(1d20+1)[*13*] G init
(1d20+6)[*20*] E init
(1d20+5)[*19*] M init
(1d20+8)[*25*] F init

(1d20+7)[*13*] bad guys 1
(1d20+6)[*11*] bad guys 2

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*19*] str
(1d20+5)[*25*] str

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*13*] bite vs Filburn
(1d20+5)[*21*] cc
(2d6)[*6*][*5*](11) (+3)
(1d20)[*17*] fort vs dc 13 else paralyzed (1d4+1)[*2*] rounds
(1d20)[*8*] fort vs dc 13 else ghoul fever

(1d20+5)[*10*] bite vs Grace
(1d20+5)[*6*] cc
(2d6)[*2*][*1*](3) (+3)
(1d20)[*9*] fort vs dc 13 else paralyzed (1d4+1)[*4*] rounds
(1d20)[*7*] fort vs dc 13 else ghoul fever

----------


## Farmerbink

Slime squirt: (1d20+9)[*19*]
(1d20+4)[*7*]

R3: Rage, attack, attack

(1d20+11)[*24*] trident
(2d8+4)[*17*] damage
(1d10)[*1*] fatal

(1d20+6)[*24*] trident
(2d8+4)[*14*] damage
(1d10)[*3*] fatal

R4: Interact, Interact, stride

R5: Stride, Rage, throw spear:

(1d20+11)[*19*] trident
(2d8+4)[*11*] damage
(1d10)[*1*] fatal

----------


## Farmerbink

Basic reflex DC 19:
(1d20+6)[*15*] (R3)
(1d20+6)[*19*] (R4)

R3 down

R4 rage, attack, attack

attack Thwap:
(1d20+11)[*28*]
(2d8+4)[*10*] damage
or (1d10+4)[*6*](doubled) +(1d10)[*10*] fatal

(1d20+6)[*16*]
(2d8+4)[*16*] damage
or (1d10+4)[*14*](doubled) +(1d10)[*9*] fatal

R5 stride, interact (recover trident), attack

(1d20+11)[*19*] attack Vorgrok
(2d8+2)[*11*] damage
or (1d10+2)[*9*](doubled) +(1d10)[*9*] fatal

Slurk: slime squirt Thwap and Castiel
(1d20+9)[*12*]
(1d20+4)[*16*]
(1d20-1)[*11*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Babau fort vs DC 16 else fatigued: (1d20+10)[*11*]

Babau 1 vs Waylan: (1d20+10)[*22*] (counts shaken, not fatigued)
(1d20+10)[*20*] CC (30, x3)
(1d8+7)[*10*] damage
(2d8+14)[*24*] crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*22*]
(1d20+5)[*17*] CC (25, x3)
(1d8+7)[*15*] damage
(2d8+14)[*22*] crit bonus

ghouls (4x)

g5 vs Filburn:
(1d20+5)[*17*] bite
(1d20+5)[*15*] cc
(1d6+3)[*6*] damage
(1d6+3)[*4*] crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*11*] claw
(1d20+5)[*20*] cc
(1d6+3)[*9*] damage
(1d6+3)[*5*] crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*10*] claw
(1d20+5)[*16*] cc
(1d6+3)[*7*] damage
(1d6+3)[*7*] crit bonus

g6 vs grace:
(1d20+5)[*22*] bite
(1d20+5)[*11*] cc
(1d6+3)[*6*] damage
(1d6+3)[*8*] crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*12*] claw
(1d20+5)[*23*] cc
(1d6+3)[*7*] damage
(1d6+3)[*5*] crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*24*] claw
(1d20+5)[*9*] cc
(1d6+3)[*8*] damage
(1d6+3)[*5*] crit bonus

g1 vs filburn:
(1d20+5)[*20*] bite
(1d20+5)[*12*] cc
(1d6+3)[*4*] damage
(1d6+3)[*5*] crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*11*] claw
(1d20+5)[*10*] cc
(1d6+3)[*9*] damage
(1d6+3)[*9*] crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*20*] claw
(1d20+5)[*13*] cc
(1d6+3)[*9*] damage
(1d6+3)[*9*] crit bonus

g2 vs Grace: 
(1d20+5)[*8*] bite
(1d20+5)[*25*] cc
(1d6+3)[*4*] damage
(1d6+3)[*5*] crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*15*] claw
(1d20+5)[*21*] cc
(1d6+3)[*9*] damage
(1d6+3)[*5*] crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*6*] claw
(1d20+5)[*13*] cc
(1d6+3)[*9*] damage
(1d6+3)[*6*] crit bonus

SW1 vs Elrembriel
(1d20+7)[*13*] attack
(1d20+7)[*19*] CC 26+
(1d8+1)[*7*] damage
(1d8+1)[*3*] crit bonus

SW2 vs Elrembriel
(1d20+7)[*23*] attack
(1d20+7)[*17*] CC 26+
(1d8+1)[*5*] damage
(1d8+1)[*5*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+12)[*20*] long spear vs AC 20
(1d20+12)[*25*] cc
(1d8+7)[*14*] damage
(2d8+14)[*24*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

Babau 1 vs Waylan: (1d20+9)[*10*] (counts shaken, and fatigued)
(1d20+9)[*16*] CC (29, x3)
(1d8+6)[*10*] damage
(2d8+12)[*19*] crit bonus

(1d20+4)[*17*] (counts shaken, and fatigued)
(1d20+4)[*12*] CC (24, x3)
(1d8+6)[*11*] damage
(2d8+12)[*23*] crit bonus

(1d20+4)[*19*] bite vs Morevek (only nat 20 counts)
(1d20+4)[*13*] cc (x2)
(1d6+2)[*5*] damage
(1d6+2)[*4*] crit bonus

Babau 2 vs Filburn: (1d20+12)[*14*] claw 1
(1d20+12)[*18*] cc (32, x2)
(1d6+2)[*4*] damage
(1d6+2)[*4*] crit bonus

(1d20+12)[*25*] claw 2
(1d20+12)[*15*] cc (32, x2)
(1d6+2)[*4*] damage
(1d6+2)[*4*] crit bonus

(1d20+7)[*17*] bite
(1d20+7)[*12*] cc (27, x2)
(1d6+2)[*7*] damage
(1d6+2)[*6*] crit bonus

ghouls (3x)

g1 vs Filburn:
(1d20+5)[*9*] bite
(1d20+5)[*11*] cc
(1d6+3)[*4*] damage
(1d6+3)[*4*] crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*10*] claw
(1d20+5)[*7*] cc
(1d6+3)[*5*] damage
(1d6+3)[*8*] crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*12*] claw
(1d20+5)[*22*] cc
(1d6+3)[*5*] damage
(1d6+3)[*7*] crit bonus

g4 vs grace:
(1d20+7)[*15*] bite
(1d20+7)[*9*] cc
(1d6+3)[*4*] damage
(1d6+3)[*4*] crit bonus

(1d20+7)[*18*] claw
(1d20+7)[*17*] cc
(1d6+3)[*6*] damage
(1d6+3)[*7*] crit bonus

(1d20+7)[*22*] claw
(1d20+7)[*23*] cc
(1d6+3)[*8*] damage
(1d6+3)[*6*] crit bonus

g2 vs grace:
(1d20+7)[*25*] bite
(1d20+7)[*8*] cc
(1d6+3)[*7*] damage
(1d6+3)[*5*] crit bonus

(1d20+7)[*13*] claw
(1d20+7)[*16*] cc
(1d6+3)[*9*] damage
(1d6+3)[*6*] crit bonus

(1d20+7)[*21*] claw
(1d20+7)[*26*] cc
(1d6+3)[*6*] damage
(1d6+3)[*9*] crit bonus

SW1 vs Elrembriel
(1d20+7)[*27*] attack
(1d20+7)[*23*] CC 26+
(1d8+1)[*7*] damage
(1d8+1)[*4*] crit bonus

SW2 vs Elrembriel
(1d20+7)[*19*] attack
(1d20+7)[*27*] CC 26+
(1d8+1)[*9*] damage
(1d8+1)[*9*] crit bonus

(2d6)[*2*] channel negative to heal

(2d6)[*5*] channel negative to damage DC 20 to half
(1d20+9)[*20*] W will
(1d20+12)[*23*] G will
(1d20+8)[*11*] E will
(1d20+7)[*12*] M will
(1d20+7)[*13*] F will

----------


## Farmerbink

Ba1 AoO vs Elrembriel: (1d20+9)[*15*]
(1d20+9)[*17*] CC (29, x3)
(1d8+6)[*11*] damage
(2d8+12)[*25*] crit bonus

Babau 1 vs Waylan: (1d20+9)[*14*] (counts shaken, and fatigued)
(1d20+9)[*25*] CC (29, x3)
(1d8+6)[*14*] damage
(2d8+12)[*19*] crit bonus

(1d20+4)[*19*] (counts shaken, and fatigued)
(1d20+4)[*23*] CC (24, x3)
(1d8+6)[*11*] damage
(2d8+12)[*26*] crit bonus

(1d20+4)[*14*] bite vs Morevek (only nat 20 counts)
(1d20+4)[*15*] cc (x2)
(1d6+2)[*7*]] damage
(1d6+2)[*6*] crit bonus

Babau 2 vs Waylan: (1d20+12)[*13*] claw 1
(1d20+12)[*14*] cc (32, x2)
(1d6+5)[*9*] damage
(1d6+5)[*10*] crit bonus

(1d20+12)[*17*] claw 2
(1d20+12)[*30*] cc (32, x2)
(1d6+5)[*8*] damage
(1d6+5)[*7*] crit bonus

(1d20+12)[*15*] bite
(1d20+12)[*17*] cc (32, x2)
(1d6+5)[*8*] damage
(1d6+5)[*10*] crit bonus

ghouls (4x)

g1 vs Filburn:
(1d20+5)[*15*] bite
(1d20+5)[*21*] cc
(1d6+1)[*3*] damage
(1d6+1)[*4*] crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*12*] C1
(1d20+5)[*16*] cc
(1d6+1)[*3*] damage
(1d6+1)[*3*] crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*23*] C2
(1d20+5)[*18*] cc
(1d6+1)[*2*] damage
(1d6+1)[*7*] crit bonus

g6 vs Filburn:
(1d20+5)[*10*] bite
(1d20+5)[*22*] cc
(1d6+1)[*5*] damage
(1d6+1)[*6*] crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*12*] C1
(1d20+5)[*12*] cc
(1d6+1)[*3*] damage
(1d6+1)[*4*] crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*14*] C2
(1d20+5)[*21*] cc
(1d6+1)[*3*] damage
(1d6+1)[*5*] crit bonus

g4 vs grace:
(1d20+7)[*20*] bite
(1d20+7)[*18*] cc
(1d6+1)[*7*] damage
(1d6+1)[*6*] crit bonus

(1d20+7)[*23*] c1
(1d20+7)[*15*] cc
(1d6+1)[*4*] damage
(1d6+1)[*3*] crit bonus

(1d20+7)[*10*] c2
(1d20+7)[*22*] cc
(1d6+1)[*6*] damage
(1d6+1)[*4*] crit bonus

g2 vs grace:
(1d20+7)[*12*] bite
(1d20+7)[*27*] cc
(1d6+1)[*6*] damage
(1d6+1)[*2*] crit bonus

(1d20+7)[*19*] c1
(1d20+7)[*22*] cc
(1d6+1)[*7*] damage
(1d6+1)[*6*] crit bonus

(1d20+7)[*19*] c2
(1d20+7)[*20*] cc
(1d6+1)[*5*] damage
(1d6+1)[*7*] crit bonus

(2d6)[*11*] channeled negative to damage, DC 20 to half

(1d20+9)[*15*] W
(1d20+12)[*19*] G
(1d20+8)[*19*] E
(1d20+7)[*17*] M
(1d20+7)[*8*] F

(2d6)[*2*] channeled negative to damage, DC 20 to half

(1d20+9)[*29*] W
(1d20+12)[*31*] G
(1d20+8)[*24*] E
(1d20+7)[*14*] M
(1d20+7)[*15*] F

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn fort DC 13: (1d20+7)[*9*] else paralyzed for (1d4+1)[*4*] rounds

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+11)[*25*] perception bad prist
(1d20+8)[*13*] perception vermlek

(1d20+8)[*24*] perception K
(1d20+8)[*12*] perception C
(1d20+6)[*8*] perception G
(1d20+8)[*27*] perception V
(1d20+3)[*13*] perception T

----------


## Farmerbink

(2d6)[*5*] channeled negative to damage, DC 20 to half

(1d20+9)[*16*] W
(1d20+12)[*20*] G
(1d20+8)[*9*] E
(1d20+7)[*18*] M
(1d20+7)[*19*] F

(2d6)[*4*] channeled negative to damage, DC 20 to half

(1d20+9)[*11*] W
(1d20+12)[*22*] G
(1d20+8)[*18*] E
(1d20+7)[*16*] M
(1d20+7)[*23*] F

----------


## Farmerbink

(4d6)[*7*] 

Used 4 of 6 channels

----------


## Farmerbink

Castiel feint and attack:
(1d20+7)[*26*] vs 18 to feint
(1d20+10)[*11*] rapier vs 16 AC
(1d6)[*5*] damage
(1d8)[*7*] deadly
(2d6)[*7*] confident finisher

----------


## Farmerbink

worm bites:
(1d20+12)[*15*]
(2d8+3)[*9*] damage

(1d20+7)[*27*]
(2d8+3)[*10*] damage

(1d20+2)[*18*]
(2d8+3)[*11*] damage

basic reflex vs DC 20: (1d20+11)[*25*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Demon broke free? <25
(1d100)[*85*]

----------


## Farmerbink

electric arc reflex: DC 19
worm (1d20+8)[*24*]
priest (1d20+5)[*9*] 

basic will: thunderous roar: DC 19
worm (1d20+6)[*21*]
priest (1d20+11)[*29*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+7)[*13*] vs... perception: DC 21

If Giggles fails, he will try to deceive in return: (1d20+2)[*13*] vs Giggles' 17

----------


## Farmerbink

reflex saves vs grease DC 17:

g3: (1d20+2)[*4*]
g6: (1d20+2)[*21*]
Ja: (1d20+6)[*12*]
Il:  (1d20+6)[*21*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+8)[*9*]
(1d20+8)[*14*]
(1d20+6)[*13*]
(1d20+8)[*18*]
(1d20+3)[*23*]

(1d20+8)[*22*]
(1d20+8)[*11*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Fortitude (1d20+11)[*17*] vs 19

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+12)[*14*] bite for (2d8+3)[*13*] damage

----------


## Farmerbink

Vorgrok reflex: (1d20+6)[*18*] vs DC20 else
(3d6)[*10*] fire damage

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+7)[*17*] claw
(1d20+7)[*11*] cc
(1d6+2)[*8*] damage
(1d6+2)[*3*] crit bonus

(1d20+7)[*19*] claw
(1d20+7)[*20*] cc
(1d6+2)[*8*] damage
(1d6+2)[*8*] crit bonus

(1d20+7)[*21*] grapple

----------


## Farmerbink

will dc 16:
(1d20+4)[*16*] g1
(1d20+4)[*5*] g2
(1d20+4)[*14*] g3

----------


## Farmerbink

fortitude vs chill touch: (1d20+4)[*19*] vs 17

----------


## Farmerbink

g1 grapple vs Waylan: (1d20+7)[*10*]

With or without, it'll rise 30'

Filburn will, DC 15: (1d20+8)[*27*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+12)[*26*] bite for (2d8+3)[*8*] piercing

(1d20+8)[*11*] fist for (2d6+3)[*15*] bludgeoning

----------


## Farmerbink

Trident vs Thwap:
(1d20+10)[*22*] for (2d8+1)[*9*] piercing or (1d10+1)[*5*] and (1d10)[*1*]
(1d20+5)[*25*] for (2d8+1)[*5*] piercing or (1d10+1)[*11*] and (1d10)[*5*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Thwap basic reflex: (1d20+11)[*22*] vs 20

----------


## Farmerbink

Thwap death check: (1d20)[*11*]
Castiel risky surgery: (1d8)[*3*]
(1d20+11)[*21*] vs 20 for (4d8)[*20*] +10

----------


## Farmerbink

basic reflex C1: (1d20+5)[*9*] vs 19
(1d20+5)[*18*] vs 19

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+10)[*21*] trident for (2d8+1)[*14*] or (2d10+1)[*12*] (fatal)
(1d20+5)[*20*] trident for (2d8+1)[*12*] or (2d10+1)[*14*] (fatal)
(1d20)[*15*]trident for (2d8+1)[*7*] or (2d10+1)[*6*] (fatal)

Thwap avoids flaming sphere
(1d20+12)[*25*] produce flame
(1d4+4)[*6*]

W2 vs Vorgrok: (1d20+12)[*30*] bite for
(2d8+3)[*7*] piercing

(1d20+7)[*13*] bite for
(2d8+3)[*12*] piercing

(1d20+2)[*21*] bite for
(2d8+3)[*7*] piercing

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+13)[*27*] Grace AoO  it'll kill if it hits

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+10)[*23*] flail
(1d20+10)[*21*] CC
(1d8+7)[*9*] damage
(1d8+7)[*14*] crit bonus

(1d20+8)[*23*] bite
(1d20+8)[*22*] cc
(1d6+5)[*10*] damage
(1d6+5)[*6*] damage

----------


## Farmerbink

G3 attack vs Lys:
(1d20+3)[*15*] dogslicer
(1d20+3)[*9*] CC
(1d4+1)[*2*] damage
(1d4+1)[*5*] crit bonus 

G5 vs Ip:
(1d20+3)[*12*] dogslicer
(1d20+3)[*19*] CC
(1d4+1)[*2*] damage
(1d4+1)[*3*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

Trident attacks:
(1d20+10)[*30*] 
(2d8+1)[*7*] damage (2d10)[*8*] fatal


(1d20+5)[*25*] 
(2d8+1)[*8*] damage (2d10)[*7*] fatal


(1d20)[*14*] 
(2d8+1)[*13*] damage (2d10)[*7*] fatal

----------


## Farmerbink

AoO: (1d20+3)[*23*] 
(1d20+3)[*8*] CC
(1d4+1)[*5*] damage
(1d4+1)[*2*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*8*] W init
(1d20+1)[*18*] G init
(1d20+6)[*22*] E init
(1d20+5)[*23*] M init
(1d20+8)[*15*] F init

(1d20+7)[*13*] Nab init

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+9)[*16*] W will
(1d20+12)[*18*] G will
(1d20+8)[*9*] E will
(1d20+7)[*12*] M will
(1d20+7)[*14*] F will

vs DC 21

----------


## Farmerbink

Tobias save vs hideous laughter: (1d20+1)[*21*] vs DC 12

G4: (1d20+5)[*21*]
(1d20+5)[*8*] CC (24, x2)
(1d4+2)[*5*] damage
(1d4+2)[*6*] crit bonus

G3: (1d20+6)[*17*]
(1d20+6)[*25*] CC (25, x2)
(1d4+2)[*4*] damage
(1d4+2)[*4*] crit bonus

GW trip: (1d20)[*14*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+12)[*16*] vs Filburn touch AC
(1d4)[*3*] negative levels

----------


## Farmerbink

caster level check: (1d20+8)[*18*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Tobias save vs hideous laughter: (1d20+1)[*6*] vs DC 12

----------


## Farmerbink

Warchanter: (1d20+4)[*5*] dog slicer
(1d20+4)[*20*] crit confirm?
(2d4)[*3*][*4*](7)

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d6)[*5*] Hps from the channel

----------


## Farmerbink

Goblin reflex: (1d20+3)[*16*]
(1d20+3)[*8*]
(1d20+3)[*7*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*23*]
(1d20+3)[*12*]
escape artist

----------


## Farmerbink

GD1:(1d20+2)[*22*] vs Lyssmi
(1d6+3)[*8*] damage (plus allergic reaction)
(1d20)[*13*] unmodified fortitude

GD2:(1d20+2)[*20*] vs Lyssmi
(1d6+3)[*4*] damage (plus allergic reaction)
(1d20)[*7*] unmodified fortitude

GC1:(1d20+7)[*9*] vs Lyssmi
(1d8+3)[*6*] damage

GC2:(1d20+7)[*13*] vs Lyssmi
(1d8+3)[*10*] damage

G1:(1d20+2)[*14*] vs Tobias
(1d4+1)[*2*] damage

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+2)[*18*] crit confirm
(1d6+3)[*9*] bonus damage

----------


## Farmerbink

GC1: (1d20+1)[*18*]vs 16 else stunned: (2d4)[*4*]
GC2: (1d20+1)[*9*]vs 16 else stunned: (2d4)[*6*]
GD1: (1d20+1)[*5*]vs 16 else stunned: (2d4)[*7*]
GD2: (1d20+1)[*20*]vs 16 else stunned: (2d4)[*4*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+12)[*25*] vs DC 15 else (1d6)[*5*] damage and prone

----------


## Farmerbink

Nulk init: (1d20+8)[*27*]

ghouls init: (1d20+2)[*16*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+9)[*17*] W will
(1d20+12)[*27*] G will
(1d20+7)[*9*] F will

----------


## Farmerbink

(3d8)[*17*] damage
(1d4)[*3*] rounds sickened

----------


## Farmerbink

G1 vs Ip: 
(1d20+2)[*22*] dog slicer
(1d20+2)[*14*] CC
(2d4)[*2*][*3*](5)

C1 vs Ip: 
(1d20+5)[*15*]
(1d20+5)[*11*]
(1d8+1)[*2*]
(2d8+2)[*11*]

D2: vs Snesk:
(1d20+2)[*13*] bite
(1d20+2)[*9*] CC
(1d6+3)[*7*]
(1d6+3)[*6*]

(1d20)[*8*] fort vs 12

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*6*] goblin dog fort vs DC 12

----------


## Farmerbink

Nulkineth's attack:

smite Grace

(1d20+17)[*23*] (+3 str, +4 BAB, +1 enhancement, +2 consume flesh, +2 judgement, +3 smite, +2 bane)
(1d20+17)[*30*] crit confirm? 36+
(1d6+17)[*21*] damage (+4 str*1.5, +2 consume flesh, +1 enhancement, +6 smite, +2 bane, +2 WoA) 
(1d6+17)[*18*] crit bonus
(2d6)[*7*] bane

(1d20+9)[*18*] bite (3, 4, 2, 2, 3 -5)
(1d20+9)[*17*] CC 29, x2)
(1d6+9)[*12*] (1 (str *.5), 2, 6)
(1d6+9)[*11*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*6*] horse chopper vs Ip
(1d20+5)[*14*] CC (25, x3)
(1d8+3)[*10*] damage
(2d8+6)[*16*] crit bonus

(1d20+2)[*7*] dog slicer vs Ip
(1d20+2)[*4*] CC (21, x2)
(2d4)[*1*][*1*](2) damage

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*20*] vs 18 else webbed

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+19)[*28*] (+3 str, +4 BAB, +1 enhancement, +2 consume flesh, +2 judgement, +3 smite, +2 bane)
(1d20+19)[*30*] crit confirm? 36+
(1d6+17)[*20*] damage (+4 str*1.5, +2 consume flesh, +1 enhancement, +6 smite, +2 bane, +2 WoA) 
(1d6+17)[*23*] crit bonus
(2d6)[*6*] bane

(1d20+11)[*14*] bite (3, 4, 2, 2, 3 -5)
(1d20+11)[*15*] CC 29, x2)
(1d6+9)[*14*] (1 (str *.5), 2, 6)
(1d6+9)[*11*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn will: (1d20+7)[*10*] vs 17

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d100)[*72*] concealment?

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d9)[*1*] for the hoooneeey

----------


## Farmerbink

perception: (1d20+8)[*9*] 
(1d20+9)[*10*] 

vs DC 23 (hazard)

----------


## Farmerbink

Thwap: (1d20+3)[*11*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(4d6)[*9*] bludgeoning damage
(1d20+6)[*10*] basic reflex vs 18

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+2)[*16*] sense motive
(1d20+9)[*11*] bluff

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+2)[*15*] claw
(1d20+2)[*3*] cc
(1d4+2)[*4*] damage
(1d4+2)[*4*] crit bonus

(1d20+2)[*20*] claw
(1d20+2)[*10*] cc
(1d4+2)[*6*] damage
(1d4+2)[*3*] crit bonus

vs ac 11

----------


## Farmerbink

Perriket diplomacy: [roll]1d20/[roll]

----------


## Farmerbink

for real now: (1d20)[*15*]

----------

